# The X Factor 2008



## Miss Potter (Aug 16, 2008)

Here we go then,the usual bunch of deluded talentless wannabies. And that's just the judges!

Whatever happened to Leon from last year


----------



## citygirl (Aug 16, 2008)

oh goodie a thread!

There was summink on last week about "X-factor a year on" - Haven't watched it yet, mind.  can't stand either of them


but the auditions is always the best bit


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 16, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> Here we go then,the usual bunch of deluded talentless wannabies.



but chezza is a bona fide popstar!!


----------



## Looby (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm very much looking forward to this series. I think Cheryl will be a great addition even if it's just to wind Danni up.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 16, 2008)

citygirl said:


> but the auditions is always the best bit




Yep, I more or less stop watching once the auditions have finished


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 16, 2008)

Ant and Seb - WTF?


----------



## Miss Potter (Aug 16, 2008)

eeek they didn't want to give up did they? The young girlie from Bridgend was good though...


----------



## keithy (Aug 16, 2008)

I was kind of hoping the judges would do the whole "come back and audition on yer own" thing with Ant, leaving poor Seb to make the ultimate sacrifice


----------



## zoooo (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh that poor last bloke. 

And why didn't they mention he was in the reasonably-successful-for-a-while band Phixx?

Weird.

(Also weird that I know so many details, but still.)


----------



## moomoo (Aug 16, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I'm very much looking forward to this series. I think Cheryl will be a great addition even if it's just to wind Danni up.



Me too. 




Miss Potter said:


> Here we go then,the usual bunch of deluded talentless wannabies. And that's just the judges!
> 
> Whatever happened to Leon from last year



He was rubbish though don't you think?  I still can't believe he won!


Rachel was very good tonight - and she had a decent sob story which always helps!  And I did feel sorry for Nick.  I can understand why Cheryl didn't want to have to say no to him.


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 16, 2008)

the xtra factor is on telly now, and i can't decide if new presenter holly willoughby is more annoying than ferne cotton or not. i think she is, and that's quite some feat.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 16, 2008)

keithy said:


> I was kind of hoping the judges would do the whole "come back and audition on yer own" thing with Ant, leaving poor Seb to make the ultimate sacrifice



Aye I didn't think that boy Ant was too bad a signer, nor was the last fella. They've let in worse.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 16, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Aye I didn't think that boy Ant was too bad a signer, nor was the last fella. They've let in worse.




Yeah, Leon for example.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 16, 2008)

holly is definitely more annoying than ferne.


----------



## stavros (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't think Cheryl added anything to proceedings really, and her doing external solo things like this make me fear for the future of the mighty Girls Aloud.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 16, 2008)

I suppose she's too similar to Dannii to bring anything extra. (well, not that similar, but you know what I mean.)
She was all right though!

But it was better with Sharon. Why couldn't Louis have left instead?


----------



## Geri (Aug 17, 2008)

moomoo said:


> And I did feel sorry for Nick.  I can understand why Cheryl didn't want to have to say no to him.



I can't help feeling he'd have got in if he hadn't told the judges about his past attempts to be a pop star. I think that immediately branded him a failure in their minds.

I'm still smarting from last year's result though.


----------



## Miss Potter (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm not a fan of Cheryl Cole. I think I'll start putting a pound in a jar every time she says "100 per cent", by the end of the series I'll have enough money for a holiday.

Just realised this won't finish til Christmas


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2008)

Can't believe I've been sucked into this.  

God help me. 

The girl that had been to prison had a genuinely good voice, mind. And she didn't warble too much, which everyone seems to think is 'soulful' these days. I hope she wins.

Oh God, I'm gonna have to watch it to the end now, aren't I?


----------



## stavros (Aug 17, 2008)

Dermot O'Leary is still an annoying fuckwit I see.

The highlight yesterday was clearly Seb, doing the Reggae rapping during "Mysterious Girl".


----------



## foo (Aug 17, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ICq1vBu6VQg


----------



## catrina (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm watching it again now. Rachel is phenomenal. I hope she wins based on that audition.


----------



## fuzzy felt (Aug 18, 2008)

the highlight for me was definitely Ant & Seb.

in tribute, instead of saying 'excuse me' while navigating the streets of brixton, i have now started saying 'move your body, come on move your body' in what sounds like a cross between a bad jamaican accent and metal mickey.

i don't expect to last the week!


----------



## keithy (Aug 18, 2008)

fuzzy felt said:


> the highlight for me was definitely Ant & Seb.
> 
> in tribute, instead of saying 'excuse me' while navigating the streets of brixton, i have now started saying 'move your body, come on move your body' in what sounds like a cross between a bad jamaican accent and metal mickey.
> 
> i don't expect to last the week!



hahaha I've just had a right giggle at my mental picture of this


----------



## citygirl (Aug 18, 2008)

fuzzy felt said:


> the highlight for me was definitely Ant & Seb.
> 
> in tribute, instead of saying 'excuse me' while navigating the streets of brixton, i have now started saying 'move your body, come on move your body' in what sounds like a cross between a bad jamaican accent and metal mickey.
> 
> i don't expect to last the week!



Love it!


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2008)

foo said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ICq1vBu6VQg



'C'mon move ya body, c'mon move ya body'


----------



## foo (Aug 18, 2008)

NVP said:


> 'C'mon move ya body, c'mon move ya body'



champion isn't it - the dopey one is my new musical hero 

a cross between p diddy, rick astley and.....who's the other one?


usher! that's the fella


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 18, 2008)

oh stop caning the sob storys X factor. PLEASE.

if i have to hear one more tale of hard times and woe with whitney houston or westlife playing in the background i'll chunder my own stomach up.

i am quite liking perving on how beautiful cheryl is though.


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2008)

foo said:


> champion isn't it - the dopey one is my new musical hero



He has splendid phrasing. 

I like the sort of dirty look he gets from his mate for interrupting, too.

Still can't quite work out if they were for real or not, tbh. They were _that _bad.


----------



## foo (Aug 18, 2008)

heh, i like the bit where it looks like he's going to do another bit of erm...rapping....then just goes 'wo wo' . and looks sad. 




agreed electrogirl. this is one of the reasons i rarely watch it. who gives a shit what kind of life you've had - it's supposed to be about your talent ffs.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 18, 2008)

NVP said:


> He has splendid phrasing.
> 
> I like the sort of dirty look he gets from his mate for interrupting, too.
> 
> Still can't quite work out if they were for real or not, tbh. They were _that _bad.



They were as deadpan as you can get. Genius stuff.


----------



## foo (Aug 18, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> They were as deadpan as you can get. Genius stuff.



do you think they were 'real' though butchers? i did - but my sons reckon they were putting it on.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 18, 2008)

foo said:


> do you think they were 'real' though butchers? i did - but my sons reckon they were putting it on.



They weren't real, never in a million billion years. Total brilliant pisstake


----------



## foo (Aug 18, 2008)

oh 

i wanted them to be real.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 18, 2008)

The 'looking sad' bit was pure class.


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 18, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> oh stop caning the sob storys X factor. PLEASE.
> 
> if i have to hear one more tale of hard times and woe with whitney houston or westlife playing in the background i'll chunder my own stomach up.



what? what's wrong with you? the sob storys are what helps make it for me.

you can sing - so what? singers are ten-a-penny.

you can sing AND all your family got killed in a horrific car accident on the way to your wedding? and your husband-to-be ran off with the WPC who came and told you?

WINNER!!!


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2008)

It's like Simon Bates 'Our Tune' but the victims have to _perform_, and take abuse from Simon Cowell, too. Brilliant.


----------



## stavros (Aug 18, 2008)

Cardiff should be twinned with Kingston in tribute to Seb.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 18, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> eeek they didn't want to give up did they? The young girlie from Bridgend was good though...


 
Nah she wasn't. I thought that an ugly girl wouldn't have gotten through on the strength of that voice.

She may get better though. I hope so.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 18, 2008)

What i liked most about Seb was the fact he thought it was his mate's voice that was what was putting the judges off, not him. 

Yeah man!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 29, 2008)

This thread's gone a bit quiet.

Rachel or Laura for me, although I'm not sure how Rachel would handle fame if she won.  Fantastic voice though


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2008)

I watched a bit of it and was (surprisingly) really impressed by that blonde girl singing, "Hallelujah". It made a change from all the usual speedy excursions up and down the octaves and thought she put real character into what is a difficult song to pull off.

And at least she didn't blubber out all that ridiculous, "I'm doing it for my family/baby/sister/dead relative/recently deceased pet rabbit bollocks. You're not doing it for them. You're doing it for yourself you lying fucktards!


----------



## Looby (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm just watching last nights and there are some really good acts but oh my god the same fucking songs over and over again. 

I'm watching tonights boot camp now and Diana was amazing, I think she's got a fantastic voice. 

Rachel was brilliant at her audition but I just don't see what the judges are seeing at boot camp and she'll be a fucking nightmare to mentor.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 29, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I'm just watching last nights and there are some really good acts but oh my god the same fucking songs over and over again.
> 
> I'm watching tonights boot camp now and Diana was amazing, I think she's got a fantastic voice.
> 
> Rachel was brilliant at her audition but I just don't see what the judges are seeing at boot camp and she'll be a fucking nightmare to mentor.



Yeah we were laughing at how many Valareies and Hallelujahs there were, it was ridiculous!


----------



## Gromit (Sep 29, 2008)

The first day of boot camp had all the Valeries. I was counting em too. Only one person did it any justice imo. But they let a few of them through  

The second day though they had to choose a song from a list of 25. So repetition of songs was forgivable.


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 29, 2008)

Marius said:


> The first day of boot camp had all the Valeries. I was counting em too. Only one person did it any justice imo.



Not that really fuckin gratin lad from Essex who weeps every time someone talks to him?


----------



## Voley (Sep 29, 2008)

The black girl that had a barney at Simon (I forget her name) has the best voice, imo. Genuinely good singer and doesn't go in for the Mariah Carey warbling too much. She's a 'I'm doing this for my family' merchant, though. Didn't one of them make their sob story up and get exposed by the tabloids? I hope it's not her.

Bit disappointed that Cheryl didn't cry this week, though. I doubt they'll pay her now.


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 29, 2008)

it was one of the blokes that embellished his sob story.

i do like rachel's voice (the one that had a go at simon), but voice wise i think alexandra's doing it for me the most at the moment. though I also quite like laura (the girl from bolton) and the girl that sang hallelujah differently to everyone else.

the boys are all a bit meh.

cheryl's been offered a million quid to do the next series


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 29, 2008)

NVP said:


> Didn't one of them make their sob story up and get exposed by the tabloids?



that was the northern bloke who sang "desperado". i think


----------



## Voley (Sep 29, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> cheryl's been offered a million quid to do the next series



Fifty quid a tear.

Good value for money, imo.


----------



## Looby (Sep 29, 2008)

Marius said:


> The first day of boot camp had all the Valeries. I was counting em too. Only one person did it any justice imo. But they let a few of them through
> 
> The second day though they had to choose a song from a list of 25. So repetition of songs was forgivable.



It was the first day that got me, Valerie, Chasing Cars, The first time ever I saw your face. The last one particularly, every other fucking wannabee singing that shit. That's why Diana singing Hallelujah was such a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Voley (Sep 29, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> that was the northern bloke who sang "desperado". i think



The one with the daft hair? That doesn't narrow it down much, i know.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 29, 2008)

Alexandra's gonna win, surely? She's got the best voice and is about as perty as you can get. And she crys a lot. And she's a tryer. And she's only 19. And she'd sell in the US.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 29, 2008)

Pigeon said:


> Not that really fuckin gratin lad from Essex who weeps every time someone talks to him?



Afraid so. He's very good when he is performing. Once he stops he needs a slap.


----------



## Looby (Sep 29, 2008)

Linky

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/xfactor/a126661/x-factor-hopeful-lied-about-foster-care.html


----------



## Voley (Sep 29, 2008)

Ahh, this fella, then.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 29, 2008)

He's shite.


----------



## Looby (Sep 29, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> He's shite.



With stupid hair and he's a sobber. Can't be doing with that.


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 29, 2008)

NVP said:


> Ahh, this fella, then.



yeah, that's him. i *hate* him - i've just decided 

laura (from bolton) to win!


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 29, 2008)

I was so surprised joelle didn't go through (sang a bit like whitney houston).


----------



## Geri (Sep 29, 2008)

The boys are a right bunch of cry baby wimps this year.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 29, 2008)

Geri said:


> The boys are a right bunch of cry baby wimps this year.



Don't you mean new men. In touch with their feelings. Non repressed?
What women have been asking for for years.


----------



## Miss Potter (Sep 29, 2008)

NVP said:


> Ahh, this fella, then.



Did you see the clip from next week's programme where Simon Cowell asks him if he was lying? I wonder if that's to do with his sob story about being estranged from his family.

I agree re the Essex boy who cries all the time. Stop it boy, you're giving Essex men a bad name  he wouldn't last 5 minutes in Bas Vegas 

The young girl whose mum died when she was 7 makes me cry every time she sings, she's so sweet and I'd really like her to get through.

I always vow that I won't get sucked in yet every year...


----------



## Geri (Sep 29, 2008)

Marius said:


> Don't you mean new men. In touch with their feelings. Non repressed?
> What women have been asking for for years.



Not me!


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2008)

NVP said:


> Ahh, this fella, then.


I think he may have serious "issues."


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't think Diana will win it, but her performance on the last show was one of the best things I've ever seen on that show. She's different.

I didn't realise she was only just 17 too.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2008)

Ah, here's the video. It sounds pretty good second time around too. She really is rather special.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 5, 2008)

Is no one watching x factor anymore  Can't believe I actually had to *search* for this thread!!

What did people think of last night's show? 
There are actually quite a few people this year who I almost like, not the usual run of the mill types that they normally get - quite rare for the x factor these days. I have the feeling I'm going to be really annoyed by the judge's decisions tonight though.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 5, 2008)

I already know one contestant who doesn't get through when i think they are good. Friend of a friend.

Its a crying shame that the girls fell apart. And that they got to lose 3. As the 3 that go will be better than some of the people in the other groups that will get to stay,


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 5, 2008)

I watched it last night but to be honest it got right on my nerves when EVERYONE cried. Get over it for fuck's sake 

I'll miss tonight's show so if anybody wants to PM me with spoilers then please do!


----------



## Missez (Oct 5, 2008)

NVP said:


> Fifty quid a tear.
> 
> Good value for money, imo.



LOL!. I love her, you have to admire a woman who can cry every week and still look stunning doing it.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> I watched it last night but to be honest it got right on my nerves when EVERYONE cried. Get over it for fuck's sake


Diana didn't blubber!


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 5, 2008)

I have to say that on the strength of last nights viewing that young girl shouldn't be kept on, there just isn't enough of interest vocally when compared to the other contestants in her group.

Maybe a year or so away would be good for her, and then, if she still wants to pursue fame via this route, she could return with greater depth and maturity to her voice.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 5, 2008)

Cheryl's shot herself in the foot rather, by choosing 6 contestants who are all actually talented instead of 3 good ones and 3 shit ones like everyone else seems to do. Although the second to last one last night was not that great, but still.

I so want Louis Walsh to DIE, he's such an insufferable prick. The fucking cheek of him and Mr Boyzone sat on their money-cushioned arses looking disapproving because the four geographically disparate lads they'd shoved together had not given up their jobs to rehearse. CUNTS.


----------



## Geri (Oct 5, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> What did people think of last night's show?



I think the girls are the strongest category by far - I'd be hard pressed to pick 3, I think there are 5 out of the 6 who are equally good (I don't think I'd put through the blonde girl whose mum died when she was 7).

It's a shame they have to a categorise them in that way as some of the girls who will lose out are way better than some of the people from the other categories who will go through. Quite frankly some of the groups are poor, as are some of the over 25s, and of the boys, they are all pretty samey.


----------



## Looby (Oct 5, 2008)

Marius said:


> I already know one contestant who doesn't get through when i think they are good. Friend of a friend.
> 
> Its a crying shame that the girls fell apart. And that they got to lose 3. As the 3 that go will be better than some of the people in the other groups that will get to stay,



Ooh, pm please?


----------



## Geri (Oct 5, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Cheryl's shot herself in the foot rather, by choosing 6 contestants who are all actually talented instead of 3 good ones and 3 shit ones like everyone else seems to do.



She didn't chose them, she got allocated to them. She does have the hardest decision to make though.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 5, 2008)

Ah, I missed the end of last week's - so all four judges choose who goes through to each category before the categories are allocated?


----------



## Geri (Oct 5, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Ah, I missed the end of last week's - so all four judges choose who goes through to each category before the categories are allocated?



Yeah, at the boot camp - then they get a phonecall telling them which category they are mentoring.


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 5, 2008)

editor said:


> Diana didn't blubber!



she will, she will


----------



## Geri (Oct 5, 2008)

Something that made me laugh - that band that said "We're going to sing Wonderwall,  by Ryan Adams"


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 5, 2008)

oh god i am annoyed already - they've let that girly 12 year old boy through.  Afro guy was so much better


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 5, 2008)

We're going to lose the next war because of all these cry babies if we're not very careful.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 5, 2008)

Is Dermot o'leary gay? Not that it matters, but just wondered....


----------



## Geri (Oct 5, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Is Dermot o'leary gay? Not that it matters, but just wondered....



Pretty sure he has a girlfriend.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2008)

Fucking hell. What's with all these pathetic blubbering blokes? I got rejected 'nuff times by record company execs face to face and never had to break out the industrial Andrex packs.

I guess all the boohoo-ing is a product of the 'get rich/famous' quick mentality of these shows where people think that "working hard" and "giving their all" is turning up for a few auditions and preening for the cameras.

They should pack 'em off to a year or two of playing the Welsh valleys working mens' club circuit. That'll show those blubberers what fucking hard work looks like.  

*Shame about the afro kid. He was good.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2008)

Dermot is very good at hugging....

*daydreams*


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 5, 2008)

Dermot really does look as though he's enjoying all the hugging


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2008)

I like it when he hugs boys...

Yum.

Who on earth used to do his job before he joined? I cannot remember.


----------



## Geri (Oct 5, 2008)

Kate Thornton, wasn't it? Dermot is so much nicer.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 5, 2008)

editor said:


> They should pack 'em off to a year or two of playing the Welsh valleys working mens' club circuit. That'll show those blubberers what fucking hard work looks like.



Absolutely, but these people aren't interested in being working performers tho, they just want the fame. One album, a few hundred grand in the bank and dine out on it for the rest of time as Z listers. 

After all Jade Goody has done OK out of this instant fame thing, why sloh ya guts out playing the Pigeon Fanciers Social club in Abercumsuckmeoff?


----------



## Looby (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok, so I missed the first 20 minutes because we had a fucking power cut. 

What boys got through?


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 5, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I like it when he hugs boys...
> 
> Yum.



yeah, it's watching him hug the boys that makes me think he's gay. And i'm sure i saw him kiss one of the weeping guys on the cheek on last night's show...


----------



## 1927 (Oct 5, 2008)

Geri said:


> Something that made me laugh - that band that said "We're going to sing Wonderwall,  by Ryan Adams"



That was . Couldnt understand that noone picked them up on it, they didnt even mention it at all!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2008)

editor said:


> Fucking hell. What's with all these pathetic blubbering blokes? I got rejected 'nuff times by record company execs face to face and never had to break out the industrial Andrex packs.





That's 'cos you're a big, hard, mean Taffy innit 













































New man has to cry to show his femine side


----------



## Geri (Oct 5, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Ok, so I missed the first 20 minutes because we had a fucking power cut.
> 
> What boys got through?



Scott, Eighon (sp?) and the cry baby (Austin).


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> yeah, it's watching him hug the boys that makes me think he's gay. And i'm sure i saw him kiss one of the weeping guys on the cheek on last night's show...



Hee. He's very tactile.
He has a fiance. (a lady one)
Everyone always thinks he's gay though.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 5, 2008)

Geri said:


> Eighon (sp?)


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank god they put that Diana through. I was worried there, for a minute. She's one of the few i actually quite like.


----------



## Geri (Oct 5, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Thank god they put that Diana through. I was worried there, for a minute. She's one of the few i actually quite like.



Yeah, me too. 

I thought it was a bit mean of Cheryl to tell Hannah that she was one of the strongest vocally, then tell her she wasn't going through. She may as well have just told her she was not good looking enough.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2008)

Diana's still the best by miles, although I imagine they'll try and turn her into a homogenised Pop Starette shortly.

Love the way that some of the blubberers go on about this being "their last chance."  Like fuck it is. If they had any real commitment and passion for music, they'd get back on the circuit and work their way up.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 5, 2008)

editor said:


> Diana's still the best by miles, although I imagine they'll try and turn her into a homogenised Pop Starette shortly.



Did you see the clip for next weeks show? Looks like they've already started trying to change Diana's image. She'd obviously had the hair straightner treatment  I find that quite depressing.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 5, 2008)

Right.  Just watching it now and I've made a decision.  I will vote for whoever _doesn't_ cry in the next show.


----------



## Voley (Oct 5, 2008)

The kid with the afro should've gone through before that Welsh kid. He had a pretty good voice, imo.

Jesus. How much crying though? That *really *wanky guy that cries whenever anyone speaks to him is getting on my tits, now.


----------



## Voley (Oct 5, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Right.  Just watching it now and I've made a decision.  I will vote for whoever _doesn't_ cry in the next show.



Agreed.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 5, 2008)

NVP said:


> The kid with the afro should've gone through before that Welsh kid. He had a pretty good voice, imo.
> 
> Jesus. How much crying though? That *really *wanky guy that cries whenever anyone speaks to him is getting on my tits, now.



The teen said I'm hard and unsympathetic.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 5, 2008)

editor said:


> Diana's still the best by miles, although I imagine they'll try and turn her into a homogenised Pop Starette shortly.
> 
> Love the way that some of the blubberers go on about this being "their last chance."  Like fuck it is. If they had any real commitment and passion for music, they'd get back on the circuit and work their way up.



You saw the previews then. Hippy hair gone 

Sexified image implemented


----------



## Voley (Oct 5, 2008)

moomoo said:


> The teen said I'm hard and unsympathetic.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2008)

editor said:


> Love the way that some of the blubberers go on about this being "their last chance."  Like fuck it is. If they had any real commitment and passion for music, they'd get back on the circuit and work their way up.


I said just this to my kids while we were watching it.

The one who said her dream was to be a VIP at a restaurant, not a waitress. She'd said it several times in the last couple of shows.  Nothing about her passion for music.  (I know it might have been edited out.  But I don't think so).

I think Danii made some wrong choices, mind.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 5, 2008)

Geri said:


> Yeah, me too.
> 
> I thought it was a bit mean of Cheryl to tell Hannah that she was one of the strongest vocally, then tell her she wasn't going through. She may as well have just told her she was not good looking enough.



I know her. She was a n irritating wannabe diva before she went to X factor. She'll be fucking unbearable now.

It seems that the X Factor people thought the same cos she was virtually edited out of the show.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 5, 2008)

editor said:


> Diana's still the best by miles, although I imagine they'll try and turn her into a homogenised Pop Starette shortly.
> 
> Love the way that some of the blubberers go on about this being "their last chance."  Like fuck it is. If they had any real commitment and passion for music, they'd get back on the circuit and work their way up.



I was thinking that exact same thing. I wonder how many of these people have ever done any singing at all, and how many of them have actually done anything about being discovered by working the clubs etc. I wouldnt mind having a bet that not one of them has ever performed in public and that those girl bands have never sung togther before even in their bedrooms and only got togther for a laugh for the auditions. Call me a cynical bastard if ya want, its probably one of the more accurate ways to describe me!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2008)

"_It will be the end of my dreams_".

Yes, because nobody ever made a career for themselves as a singer before the X Factor came along.  Give up now, you defeatist cry baby.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 5, 2008)

You do take a risk going on X Factor though of making yourself untouchable to record companies.

Yes we're interested.

Oh wait you are an x-factor reject. Sorry too much of a risk. If they didn't think you were any good then we're not going to take the risk. You aren't a winner, and have the smell of defeat about you. Newspapers will constantly refer to you as ex x-factor wannabe. 

Sorry thanks but no thanks.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2008)

Marius said:


> You do take a risk going on X Factor though of making yourself untouchable to record companies.


Yes, but a whole new world of cabaret club gigs, cruise ship tours and local store openings beckon.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 5, 2008)

editor said:


> Yes, but a whole new world of cabaret club gigs, cruise ship tours and local store openings beckon.



Thats true. But its hardly the stardom they seek.

Still if making a living through music is all they seek as some would have us believe then sorted!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2008)

Bumpety bump - the live shows start tonight. 

Who's going to be first out?


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 11, 2008)

I hope to god it's austin -  I can't bear to put up with him crying much longer.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2008)

Fingers crossed. 

I really don't want Rachel to win this so I'd be happy to see her go first (although of course she won't), I don't like her at all.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

Is this show the final and, like, the last one of this series?

I only usually watch the first couple of audition shows.I haven't even read this thread 

I quite like that Austin boy


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

god i fucking love cowell. his sly little looks to camera are ace!

and i love louis cos he is SO uncool..singing along and miming and nodding.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2008)

No 5t3IIa!  It's the first of the live shows.  

I'm thinking rude thoughts about Daniel.  I must be getting old.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> god i fucking love cowell. his sly little looks to camera are ace!
> 
> and i love louis cos he is SO uncool..singing along and miming and nodding.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

moomoo said:


> No 5t3IIa!  It's the first of the live shows.
> 
> I'm thinking rude thoughts about Daniel.



WTF?

i have odd tastes at times but he is gingerfaced cheeso colgate mouth.

and he did a keychange.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

moomoo said:


> No 5t3IIa!  It's the first of the live shows.
> 
> I'm thinking rude thoughts about Daniel.  I must be getting old.



Oop, sorry! 

So far I thin Girl Band were totally boring, Austin had a nice voice and is very cute (=pop star material) and Cheryl adn Simon are right about this Daniel, and that he'd be much happier round moomoos


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> WTF?
> 
> i have odd tastes at times but he is gingerfaced cheeso colgate mouth.
> 
> and he did a keychange.



I'm not proud of it!   Perhaps it's the suit.... 

Anyway... Austin was very good wasn't he?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

Alexandra = too Leona, which is a shame cuz she seems decent popstar material too. 

So when the night falls.......OOOOOOH WANNA DANCE WITH SOMEBODY!


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Alexandra = too Leona, which is a shame cuz she seems decent popstar material too.
> 
> So when the night falls.......OOOOOOH WANNA DANCE WITH SOMEBODY!



god this is cheesorama. i feel like i'm in a gayclub,


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm behind everyone else again due to pausing it for the teen. 

I'll fast forward to catch up in the next ad break. 


Have to say though, they've all scrubbed up very well.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 11, 2008)

"Ricky Gervais singing Karaoke"


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2008)

1927 said:


> "Ricky Gervais singing Karaoke"



No.  That wasn't funny.  It really wasn't. 

((((Daniel))))


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> god this is cheesorama. i feel like i'm in a gayclub,



Innit. Funnily enough the G.A.Y. bar on Old Compton Street does 2 for 1 whenever they play Danii or Girls Aloud


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 11, 2008)

alexandra was great 

daniel is now my target to leave first. at least austin didn't cry.

and simon's looks make me go funny


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> alexandra was great
> 
> daniel is now my target to leave first. at least austin didn't cry.
> 
> and simon's looks make me go funny



oh god me too. why does he do this to me? WHY?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> and simon's looks make me go funny



Me too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh god these songs are AWFUL. How can we tell if this boy can even sing with this junk?


Ha ha = Louis face


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh god these songs are AWFUL. How can we tell if this boy can even sing with this junk?



oh my god i quite like this one! boppy.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 11, 2008)

Strange. I just turned it on and thought 'what's this shit?'


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

why are the backing sigers MUCH louder?

and is he mega offkey or what?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

NONE of them like it!

Do the performers choose their own songs? I am pretty sure that Matt Bianco song has not even been _broadcast_ in the last 20 years :hhm:


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm still behind cos I have to keep pausing it for the teen while she gets food.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> why are the backing sigers MUCH louder?
> 
> and is he mega offkey or what?



Cuz the lead vocal doesn't really exist as _singing_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, nice one Simon, bit late now though innit


----------



## tarannau (Oct 11, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> why are the backing sigers MUCH louder?
> 
> and is he mega offkey or what?



I actually thought I turned onto the Beeb and had tuned into some sodding 'Who's in Grease Blues Side Story' type musical audition programme.

Blimey. Cowell's just admitted an error.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

Lol! I liked the angry chocolate bar ad. Mmmm creeeeeme eeeegggs  

This is fun but I think with beer it will be funner. BRB


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

Another utterly dreadful song choice! Wtf? does this happen every X Factor? It's terrible...they are not getting a chance at all! I think the frist two (Girl Band and Austin) actualy have an unfair advantage because of the horrible songs.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2008)

Rachel was awful.  Hurrah! 

She looks really hard as well, have I mentioned I don't like her?


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Rachel was awful.  Hurrah!
> 
> She looks really hard as well, have I mentioned I don't like her?



i thought she scrubbed up well good. looks wise.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i thought she scrubbed up well good. looks wise.



She's got a hard face. 

But yes, she did scrub up well.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

i love this girl. in a bit of a sexual way too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Rachel was awful.  Hurrah!
> 
> She looks really hard as well, have I mentioned I don't like her?



Yeah. I'm dubious about all this backstory stuff. Are we supposed to want her to win cuz she's got loads of kids she can't look after and _needs_ 'this' Or feel sorry for the colgate guy? I prefer my popstars poppy so I have empty little pretty little Austin ftw.


Alright song for Diana but she's trying too hard!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2008)

I want to adopt this lad and give him a haircut.

The teen want's to know the name of the song Diana sang - anyone know? - I can't remember what it was.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I want to adopt this lad and give him a haircut.
> 
> The teen want's to know the name of the song Diana sang - anyone know? - I can't remember what it was.



with or without you, u2.

as seen in many friends episodes.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> with or without you, u2.



Thank you!  That's the one.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 11, 2008)

with or without you by u2

i don't like rachel. well actually i think shes the only person in this competition who knows what personality is so i like her for that. not a fan of her voice though. she had a good haircut and looks good but what the fuck was she wearing? looked like she borrowed one of karaoke man's suits. not good.
austin was likeable with the taking the piss out of hiself but  i thought his performance was lacklustre. in fact all of the have been quite uunremarkable.
there must be soetihng wrong with the sound because all of teh vocals sound so quiet.
oh and finally, what did louis do jls? they were so good and had an individual style in the auditions, now they've been packaged as your standard blan boyband  
one more thing, that barefoot girl, shes been sanitised for tv i think. she had a bit of oomph about her before but now shes less cat power and more joss stone.
oh dear
i've just remembered why i hate this programme. if only i had somethign better to do


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

A song! A song for singing!



Shame she's bottling it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> with or without you by u2
> 
> i don't like rachel. well actually i think shes the only person in this competition who knows what personality is so i like her for that. not a fan of her voice though. she had a good haircut and looks good but what the fuck was she wearing? looked like she borrowed one of karaoke man's suits. not good.
> austin was likeable with the taking the piss out of hiself but  i thought his performance was lacklustre. in fact all of the have been quite uunremarkable.
> ...



Innit 

I like Austin - I listened hard and I thought I detected something there, not like the other two solo boys.

Simon wants to put Little Simon in that woman's cleavage


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 11, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Simon wants to put Little Simon in that woman's cleavage



he'd better try to remember her name then


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2008)

Ooooh!  I really like Laura.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> he'd better try to remember her name then



He was all discombobulated 

Why is he attractive? It's so sick


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 11, 2008)

well its certainly not his hair with teh flat top with curious parting...
could it be his ultraglow smile?
his disarming double chin?
must be the money


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> well its certainly not his hair with teh flat top with curious parting...
> could it be his ultraglow smile?
> his disarming double chin?
> must be the money



It's the suit.  Gets me every time.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

The Spanish woman actually looks quite a lot like Simon's girlfriend! (face wise, not body wise.)


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 11, 2008)

i thought that dermot looked mightily suited to his suit

my word. i think i fancy dreary o'leary
whats happening to me?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> i thought that dermot looked mightily suited to his suit
> 
> my word. i think i fancy dreary o'leary
> whats happening to me?



Too much beer or not enough beer.


So what happens now? People vote then we reconvene at 10 to watch people crying and going home? Ace.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok, I like Alexandra, Laura & Diana. I did like Bad Lashes but thought they were awful tonight. They just look like they should be good. 

I HATE Rachel. Don't like Girlband or the boyband. Or the spanish woman. 
The rest are all a bit nothingy. 

I also love love love Simon Cowell. He rules


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

zoooo said:


> The Spanish woman actually looks quite a lot like Simon's girlfriend! (face wise, not body wise.)



very very yes.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 11, 2008)

whoever wins i reckon it's gonna be one of cheryl's ones.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> whoever wins i reckon it's gonna be one of cheryl's ones.



Why so?  Does she have Austin?


----------



## Groucho (Oct 11, 2008)

OK my vote tonight (if I were to vote, and I won't, but if I were to) would go to Diana Vickers. I thought the version of that song (that I never really liked all that much before) was quite weird and creepy in a really good way.
In fact I think she should have come on with streaky mascara and stage blood on her dress and on her wrists. I really really liked that version and think it would make a great single much better than the original. 

However, the best singer of the night was the last act. 

The two who should be voted off based on performance tonight are the blue coat and sadly the black woman who has had a hard knocks life.

However, my preference for being kicked off would be that boring bloke on at the start, and the young kid who is only on in order to pick up votes from certain types who would vote on cuteness and he really isn't a very good singer, nor does he have the stage charisma of that other kid from the other year who couldn't sing all that good either.

edit: if anyone who pays more attention to these things wants to provide the missing names for the above feel free


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm a bit gutted for rachel, dannii fucked up good and proper with that song choice


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, I want the boring middleaged man to go. For he were the crappest.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

Groucho said:


> OK my vote tonight (if I were to vote, and I won't, but if I were to) would go to Diana Vickers. I thought the version of that song (that I never really liked all that much before) was quite weird and creepy in a really good way.
> In fact I think she should have come on with streaky mascara and stage blood on her dress and on her wrists. I really really liked that version and think it would make a great single much better than the original.
> 
> However, the best singer of the night was the last act.
> ...



You're doing it wrong. Shouldn't we be voting (or not, of course) for the best potential popstar? 

Fr'instance: in a stand up fight I bet Danii can technically sing better than Kylie but Kylie is the better popstar. Colgate Man might technically be better than Austin but he's a shit popstar. Hard Knocks Hard Face might be techincally better than Bleeding Diana but she's no popstar either. Will was/is a better popstar than Gareth. Gavin? Gareth?  

Or am *I* doing it wrong? I used to go out on Saturday nights you know.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

colgate mouth ginger face?

yeah he deffo has to go.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

i want fame academy to come back. diana would be treated better on fame academy.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 11, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i want fame academy to come back. diana would be treated better on fame academy.



I liked fame academy


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh my god, I would lose a limb in order for Fame Academy to come back.

Most people think it was just the same as X Factor et al, but it WASN'T. Oh it was wonderful.... 
*cries*


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I liked fame academy



ME TOO!

i hated richard parks though. HATE. He was ALWAYS wrong. but equally i hate mckielty too.

i loved carrie redhead and her hubby too though.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

I loved Kevin the dancer!!!!!


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Oh my god, I would lose a limb in order for Fame Academy to come back.
> 
> Most people think it was just the same as X Factor et al, but it WASN'T. Oh it was wonderful....
> *cries*



there is pretty much nothing i don't agree with you about.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

Let us marry.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I loved Kevin the dancer!!!!!



ha remember that one girl who had a MASSIVE crush on him? it even affected her performances!!

i loved loved ainslie. i loved it when he did 'don't get me wrong'. i swooned.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Let us marry.



oh i remembered you liked craig over gay priesty.

we're over.


----------



## Groucho (Oct 11, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> You're doing it wrong. Shouldn't we be voting (or not, of course) for the best potential popstar?
> 
> Fr'instance: in a stand up fight I bet Danii can technically sing better than Kylie but Kylie is the better popstar. Colgate Man might technically be better than Austin but he's a shit popstar. Hard Knocks Hard Face might be techincally better than Bleeding Diana but she's no popstar either. Will was/is a better popstar than Gareth. Gavin? Gareth?
> 
> Or am *I* doing it wrong? I used to go out on Saturday nights you know.



well, yes the vote is for the act with the 'x-factor' and as I said I vote (though not actually vote) if I were to my vote (I won't) would be based on the best overall performance tonight and not simply the best singer. Thus my 'vote' goes to Diana Vickers. I think, were she to go for the creepy strange angle, would make the best pop star. 

O course the x-factor was always a reference to the unknown cause of clumsiness in clumsy people in my day (when I was a young dog and had one)


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 11, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Oh my god, I would lose a limb in order for Fame Academy to come back.
> 
> Most people think it was just the same as X Factor et al, but it WASN'T. Oh it was wonderful....
> *cries*



 
love the emphasis on the WASN'T.
Appropriate use of capitals ftw

i disliked parks, he was too 'industry' fro my liking. 
jeremy made my skin crawl a little. 
carrie and david were lovely, so very nice. do you know they are now making children's programmes. 
dancer man was cool, i loved it when he shouted at them
good old days


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

also it had the big brother stylle reality aspect.

didn't lemar have an affair on it? i'm sure.

oh and that darkhaired gothicky girl who snogged horrible indie boy who went out with fearne cotton a bit.

he was awful. he told alex parks she had bad breath.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> oh i remembered you liked craig over gay priesty.
> 
> we're over.



Ha. Darn, so close!

Jeremy was a creeepy get.

I loved Ainslie from the first series, and Alistair from the second. (And Pete.)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

Groucho said:


> well, yes the vote is for the act with the 'x-factor' and as I said I vote (though not actually vote) if I were to my vote (I won't) would be based on the best overall performance tonight and not simply the best singer. Thus my 'vote' goes to Diana Vickers. I think, were she to go for the creepy strange angle, would make the best pop star.
> 
> O course the x-factor was always a reference to the unknown cause of clumsiness in clumsy people in my day (when I was a young dog and had one)



 Yes you are quite right. I misread your post as I am slightly drunk and coming down off a Wispa rush.

Let us all marry!


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> love the emphasis on the WASN'T.
> Appropriate use of capitals ftw
> 
> i disliked parks, he was too 'industry' fro my liking.
> ...



i had a MASSIVE crush on Carrie. i thought she was beautiful and sexysex.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 11, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> didn't lemar have an affair on it? i'm sure.



now now, all that is long past and forgotten. 


> oh and that darkhaired gothicky girl who snogged horrible indie boy who went out with fearne cotton a bit.
> 
> he was awful. he told alex parks she had bad breath


none of that rings a bell.

i did like it when they did some sort of leaving celebration and they all got dressed up and had dinner, am i the only one who remembers that?


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Ha. Darn, so close!
> 
> Jeremy was a creeepy get.
> 
> I loved Ainslie from the first series, and Alistair from the second. (And Pete.)



i wanted alistair to do really good, he was so nice.

pete was idiotface though. although maybe i just think that now cos he kept stumbling around celeb parties? i think i liked him when he was on the programme.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 11, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i had a MASSIVE crush on Carrie. i thought she was beautiful and sexysex.



you can catch her making a prat of herself on cbeebies


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 11, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cbeebies/carrieanddavid/


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> now now, all that is long past and forgotten.
> 
> none of that rings a bell.
> 
> i did like it when they did some sort of leaving celebration and they all got dressed up and had dinner, am i the only one who remembers that?



he kept kissing carolynne. that was her name. she had a fella i think, or he was attached. there was some scandal there.

she was purdy.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

oh dear. i think i want to sex leon.


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 11, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Why is he attractive? It's so sick



It's his little winks that get me hot and bothered


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

Leon is channeling Michal Buble.

And I fancy Booblay, so it's working for me...


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, Pete and Alex the 'lesbian' apparently got up to some stuff just before they all moved into the big house and started filming. But then he went off with boring Carolynn. Naughty. And he had a proper girlfriend too!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> It's his little winks that get me hot and bothered



He's got the whole 'be fun to have a drink with even though he's a twat' vibe going on, like BoJo but more physically attractive.



I can't believe I am ging to post this


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

Do you fancy Boris Johnson?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Do you fancy Boris Johnson?




I have _totally_ misposted and I want to take it back!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

What just happened? Did a girl group get binned/


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 11, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> I have _totally_ misposted and I want to take it back!



i think the phrase you're searching for is 'i can neither confirm nor deny'
shame on you


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2008)

Yay!  Daniel is going through...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 11, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> What just happened? Did a girl group get binned/



no they need to sing again then the judges vote off the loser. you should know how this works by now
think it's a good idea that they get to choose their own song for what will be one group's last song.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

i want badlashes to stay i think


poor louis. there's something about him that makes me sad. maybe it's cos he doesn't have a wife. i imagine he's quite lonely.

this is all conjecture.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> I have _totally_ misposted and I want to take it back!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 11, 2008)

doesnt he have a boyfriend though?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i want badlashes to stay i think
> 
> 
> poor louis. there's something about him that makes me sad. maybe it's cos he doesn't have a wife. i imagine he's quite lonely.
> ...



He's a lovely old gayer, he doesn't want a wife.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> no they need to sing again then the judges vote off the loser. you should know how this works by now
> think it's a good idea that they get to choose their own song for what will be one group's last song.



I'm sorry. I'm not being a snob but I haven't watched X Factor past the regional auditions before so I don't know about this finals stuff.

So why were the public voting if the judges get to decide?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 11, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> So why were the public voting if the judges get to decide?



you may well ask


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> doesnt he have a boyfriend though?





zoooo said:


> He's a lovely old gayer, he doesn't want a wife.



wha? louis is gay? i did not know this. but it would make me happier.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

So, did Bad Lashes just totally nick their name from that band/singer Bat For Lashes?
Or what?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> wha? louis is gay? i did not know this. but it would make me happier.



I don't think it became well known until this or last year.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2008)

zoooo said:


> So, did Bad Lashes just totally nick their name from that band/singer Bat For Lashes?
> Or what?



I think it's cos they wear too much cheap mascara.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> you may well ask



Oh dear, it's one of _those_ :hmm;

Bad Lashes - solo they sound half decent but the harmonies are off by a mile. Bless them. I have a lit lighter in the air.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

Hence why Simon's comment earlier that 'Louis doesn't know what to do with a woman' was so funny and naughty.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 11, 2008)

Excellent news the girl bands going.  One tonight, and hopefully the other one next week


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2008)

This is a dreadful performance from Bad Lashes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh wait - did both the girl bands get the least votes so they have to fight it out?



That song was weird - I think it is qite hard to fuck up Wonderwall cuz it's good


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

DEADLOCK. doof doof.



lol i loved that. did they do that last year? i hardly watched last year.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Hence why Simon's comment earlier that 'Louis doesn't know what to do with a woman' was so funny and naughty.



oooooooooooh! i'm slow.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

Aw! To be fair if one of the judges was gay I would have picked it to be Cowell!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 11, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> DEADLOCK. doof doof.
> 
> 
> 
> lol i loved that. did they do that last year? i hardly watched last year.



yeah, it's happened before.  I think Sharon Osbourne refused to vote one of her acts off


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2008)

Oooh!  Girls Aloud are performing next week.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 11, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> DEADLOCK. doof doof.
> 
> 
> 
> lol i loved that. did they do that last year? i hardly watched last year.



dunno, i didnt watch it last year but did you hear the audience giggle at it 
not quite as dramatic as they migth ahve hoped eh.

i think bad lashes should have stayed, i think they are better than the other group, i dont like them much


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Oooh!  Girls Aloud are performing next week.



fuck yeah


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 11, 2008)

whty they have to sing michael jackson songs for the whole show next week is beyond me


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

Ah. Who wants to bet that tiny Embryo boy will sing Ben?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> dunno, i didnt watch it last year but did you hear the audience giggle at it
> not quite as dramatic as they migth ahve hoped eh.
> 
> i think bad lashes should have stayed, i think they are better than the other group, i dont like them much



This is fucking ridiculous - I've forgotten which one is staying already! The Wonderwall lot are going, right?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Ah. Who wants to bet that tiny Embryo boy will sing Ben?



Awwwwww!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> whty they have to sing michael jackson songs for the whole show next week is beyond me



So many good tunes, so much baggage :shudder:


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

Ha!
The whole time through the final judging I had the two bands names mixed up so I got totally lost.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 11, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Ah. Who wants to bet that tiny Embryo boy will sing Ben?



ben is the only MJ song that i really like

yep wonderwall people are gone


----------



## mysterygirl (Oct 11, 2008)

They cried.

Like, _really _cried.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 11, 2008)

^^^^one of them cried A LOT



5t3IIa said:


> So many good tunes, so much baggage :shudder:



yes it's a bit 
does he deserve royalties and publicity?


----------



## mysterygirl (Oct 11, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> ^^^^one of them cried A LOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends if you think he's an over-grown idiot child, or a paedophile I think.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

The first one.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2008)

mysterygirl said:


> They cried.
> 
> Like, _really _cried.



I laughed.

Like, _really_ laughed.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

mysterygirl said:


> They cried.
> 
> Like, _really _cried.



yeah there was definitely a big weeeeep into a microphone.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 11, 2008)

oh for gods sake that Louis annoys me. If he'd just made a proper decision and not left it to the public vote, then he'd have been left with the better girlband. Maybe I'm in the minority here, but I actually really liked that version of Wonderwall - it was only the background instrumental crap that annoyed me. Bad Lashes had an edge and were interesting. Girlband are just another bland, boring, nothingy pile of shit. And that bloody That's what friends are for song - it makes me want to puke 
God, x factor makes me so stressed and angry, it's quite sad....


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 11, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> I actually really liked that version of Wonderwall


It's a terrible song, but they murdered it.  What they did was truly, truly appalling.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> It's a terrible song, but they murdered it.  What they did was truly, truly appalling.



Indeed.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 11, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> It's a terrible song, but they murdered it.  What they did was truly, truly appalling.



I prefered it to the Oasis version


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

i did not like the wonderwall version but i thought bat for lashes were just a bit different and could've found their way i think.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 11, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> oh for gods sake that Louis annoys me. If he'd just made a proper decision and not left it to the public vote, then he'd have been left with the better girlband. Maybe I'm in the minority here, but I actually really liked that version of Wonderwall - it was only the background instrumental crap that annoyed me. Bad Lashes had an edge and were interesting. Girlband are just another bland, boring, nothingy pile of shit. And that bloody That's what friends are for song - it makes me want to puke
> God, x factor makes me so stressed and angry, it's quite sad....



i absolutely agree and i also really like the ryan adams version of wonderwall


----------



## rollinder (Oct 11, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> ha remember that one girl who had a MASSIVE crush on him? it even affected her performances!!
> 
> i loved loved ainslie. i loved it when he did 'don't get me wrong'. i swooned.


 

OMG I thought that was just me. I  got hyper obsessed with that/Ainslie during the first series. bought the bloody Lemar single just to hear their duet on Lullaby


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

rollinder said:


> OMG I thought that was just me. I  got hyper obsessed with that/Ainslie during the first series. bought the bloody Lemar single just to hear their duet on Lullaby



he was such a cutie. and all the judges were like 'oh ainslie, we love him, but he needs to knuckle down' 

he was a little cheeky rebel, i loved.

and i liked the way he said 'dazzled' when he sung 'don't get me wrong'. it was cute. and the way he danced! oh.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 11, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Ah. Who wants to bet that tiny Embryo boy will sing Ben?


  

I hope somebody sorts his hair out by next week.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, he did such sexy dancing. And he looked GREAT in eyeliner.
And when he said 'dirty' in his Scottish accent it damn near killed me.

He's still doing stuff! I looked at his website recently. And the music is still actually good.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Oh, he did such sexy dancing. And he looked GREAT in eyeliner.
> And when he said 'dirty' in his Scottish accent it damn near killed me.
> 
> He's still doing stuff! I looked at his website recently. And the music is still actually good.





love his kicky kicky dancing! oh god the crush has been reserructed. he wasn't good at singing in key always though was he...aw.

do you know what i loved about carrie and hubby? they seemed to really care about the contestants..does that make sense?

i sound cheeso.

omg the pyschologist...didn't he end up going out with one of the girl contestants? she was exoticky looking.


----------



## rollinder (Oct 11, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> he was such a cutie. and all the judges were like 'oh ainslie, we love him, but he needs to knuckle down'
> 
> he was a little cheeky rebel, i loved.
> 
> and i liked the way he said 'dazzled' when he sung 'don't get me wrong'. it was cute. and the way he danced! oh.


 
somewhere I've got notes/rants I wrote while watching about how fake/mean some of the contestents were and Anslie was cheated - why the fuck I wrote all this down in pen for nobody else to ever see 
really should've found a thread like this somewhere or started a blog/(protoblog?) ffs (wasn't very socible at the time iirc)


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

Haha!

I was out on the night Ainslie got voted out and when I found out I had to go home!
To recover in privacy!

Was totally geeked out on Fame Academy.


----------



## Geri (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't really have any favourites yet - I think the girls are way better than the boys this year though.

I thought Girlband would be first out - they'll be out next week for sure, that should shut up the Bristol Evening Post, it's all they ever go on about at the moment!

As for Leon's performance - what a load of crap. What's with all the twitching?


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm still totally bemused by Leon as I just can't find a single redeeming feature about him that would explain why or how he managed to win the *X FACTOR* last year. How the bloody hell can anyone say he has the x factor 
Both his singing and his personality are so incredibely dull - the mere sound of his voice and I just turn off immediately. Could anyone actually be more boring


----------



## moomoo (Oct 12, 2008)

*Gives Hellsbells a round of applause*


He really is rubbish isn't he?


----------



## Geri (Oct 12, 2008)

He's a bandy legged twitcher.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 12, 2008)

He is odd, but kind of attractive. But strange how he used to be bandy legged, and now seems to have replaced that with twitching, like you say.

He has quite a sexy deep speaking voice though, because that's not how you'd expect him to sound.


----------



## LM17 (Oct 12, 2008)

I want Daniel to go out next week. He's just boring. And it was sooo desperate of Dannii to remind everyone of the things he's been through just to get there etc after he was panned by the other judges.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2008)

I still reckon Diana is the best by miles, but she's already being morphed into faceless, unit-shifting teen fodder, courtesy of heavy choreography, camera pouting training and about twelve shovelfuls of make up.


----------



## Onslow (Oct 12, 2008)

editor said:


> I still reckon Diana is the best by miles, but she's already being morphed into faceless, unit-shifting teen fodder, courtesy of heavy choreography, camera pouting training and about twelve shovelfuls of make up.



I still think her choreography was unique to her personality, all the wierd hand movements. Which is why she was promptly told off by Danni for doing something that was slightly different from the norm


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 12, 2008)

zoooo said:


> He is odd, but kind of attractive. But strange how he used to be bandy legged, and now seems to have replaced that with twitching, like you say.
> 
> He has quite a sexy deep speaking voice though, because that's not how you'd expect him to sound.



the twitching was a ew thig, i said to my pal, it's like he's having a fit.

i foud it kind of cute


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 13, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> I'm still totally bemused by Leon as I just can't find a single redeeming feature about him that would explain why or how he managed to win the *X FACTOR* last year. How the bloody hell can anyone say he has the x factor
> Both his singing and his personality are so incredibely dull - the mere sound of his voice and I just turn off immediately. Could anyone actually be more boring


He's _exactly_ what they're looking for: bland, anodyne, pap.

That's why the panel loved the Irish cherub who made pure showbiz cheese out of Imagine.  A dull song to start with, but by God did he do a job on it.

And that's what they intend to make out of the remaining contestants.  Someone should set the best of them free.  A liberation front for singers with any semblance of personality left.  The Mentors can be left with the dull girl band, the Irish cherub, the ex-holiday park singer, and the weepy, thin-faced boy.  (They don't want the Widower.  That's fine; he can make a good living on the club circuit.  Cruises.  That sort of thing).


----------



## Looby (Oct 13, 2008)

Right apologies for the * all over m* laptop is broked. 

I loved Laura and Diana and I def think Cher*l is going to win this. 

WTF has Dannii done to Rachel it was awful? I'm still not convinced she's that good. Thought she was great in the first audition but I don't think her voice is that amazing. 

Daniel with the dead wife should go because *ou should not be getting to the live shows because of a sob stor*.


----------



## fubert (Oct 13, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Daniel with the dead wife should go because *ou should not be getting to the live shows because of a sob stor*.



Yeah. Don't know who I like yet but he can fuck off. Money says he sings "Tears in Heaven" on one of the shows. Still, he got new teeth out of it.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 13, 2008)

editor said:


> I still reckon Diana is the best by miles, but she's already being morphed into faceless, unit-shifting teen fodder, courtesy of heavy choreography, camera pouting training and about twelve shovelfuls of make up.



she's annoying. she reminds me of cassie from skins. all breathy and floaty and wispy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Right apologies for the * all over m* laptop is broked.




wh* don't *ou get it fixed then?  I'm seeing ****s


----------



## g force (Oct 13, 2008)

Ruth...either sing in Spanish or English...not both because it's fucking annoying love and not much of a gimmic. Even Gloria Estefan managed it


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 13, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> she's annoying. she reminds me of cassie from skins. all breathy and floaty and wispy.



oh stop it. i love her. 

i liked her since she sand hallejula.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 13, 2008)

Laura was great, everyone else ranged from bleh to meh. Dead Wife Guy needs to go, in fact I think Dannii should fall on her sword and resign as penance for ever putting him through above someone with genuine talent.


----------



## Voley (Oct 13, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Dead Wife Guy


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 13, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Laura was great, everyone else ranged from bleh to meh.



yeah i think laura was great but alex was too.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 13, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> yeah i think laura was great but alex was too.



i wish they hadn't given alex such a cheesorama song.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 13, 2008)

Diana FTW!


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 13, 2008)

no way. she'll hyperventilate before she gets that far.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 13, 2008)

i liked her because she didn't wear her shoes.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 13, 2008)

hippy.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 13, 2008)

Diana and Alexandra are the only ones who should win. They're both good enough for a proper pop career. None of the others are.

I have a bit of a crush on Alex.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 13, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> yeah i think laura was great but alex was too.



yes, you're right actually - she was and is good.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 13, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Diana and Alexandra are the only ones who should win. They're both good enough for a proper pop career. None of the others are.
> 
> I have a bit of a crush on Alex.



the missus told me that on saturday when she came on - "filter fancies her". that's good, isn't it?


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 13, 2008)

i would have booted cruise ship dude out and kept both girl groups in, if it was down to me. oh, and scott, too. and the irish boy. i hate his face.


----------



## Lisarocket (Oct 13, 2008)

R. Wayne to win  He was better than some of the acts that are actually on X Factor...

Seriously though. It's between Diana and Laura for me. 

I think Austin is a ringer and Eioghan will be hard to beat because he'll get all the aww voters. I quite like JLS, which is weird for me as i hate this type of boy band usually, well, any type of boy band really, but i think they've got 'something'.

Don't think the 2 girl bands should have been in the bottom two. Daniel and his sob story needed to go. He's way out of his depth and Danni made the wrong choice there imo.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 13, 2008)

As soon as Walsh picked those two girl groups, I said it was a mistake.  The X-Factor public have consistently shown that they do NOT vote for girl groups.  Neither of these two groups is even as good as the bloody awful Hope from last year, and they were consistently at the bottom of the heap before their final heave-ho.  

And Walsh clearly has no clue what to do with them in any case.

He should have picked the brother+3 sisters.  They were no worse than the girl groups and the public has consistently shown that it likes a family group -- they even voted for those bloody awful Scottish brothers a few years back (although that was also because of the Scotland Always Votes for Scotland factor too).


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 13, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> ...Dead Wife Guy ...



We call him Dead Wife Dad


----------



## moomoo (Oct 13, 2008)

Mrs Miggins said:


> We call him Dead Wife Dad



Don't you think he'd do nicely for this Dead Husband Mum?  

Only when I suggested that to the teen she was only concerned that he came with a baby.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 13, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> the missus told me that on saturday when she came on - "filter fancies her". that's good, isn't it?



Very good indeed.

I'm not sure why she isn't getting much love on here... she has an incredible voice, albeit not particularly 'different' like the Damien Rice-a-like Diana (don't get me wrong, I like her, I got wet eye at her version of a fucking U2 song)

RACIST.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 13, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Don't you think he'd do nicely for this Dead Husband Mum?
> 
> Only when I suggested that to the teen she was only concerned that he came with a baby.



Excellent 

He looks like Ricky Gervais though


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 13, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm not sure why she isn't getting much love on here... RACIST.



i'm surprised that she's not getting the props on here, too. she's got a fantastic voice, and she showed popstar potential on the show on saturday.

and her being picked by cheryl proves once and for all that cheryl's not racist


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 13, 2008)

And she's fit.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 13, 2008)

Does anyone else find it a bit disappointing when you find out a bit more about the contestants and realise they've all been whoring themselves around the industry for ages?

They're all failed boyband members, or the daughter of a famous singer, or went to Italia Conti. I want my contestants humble, naive and endearing. One can dream. And Eggham and Widower don't count 'cos they're either sweet but dull (widower) or half hedgehog (eggham).


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 13, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> WTF has Dannii done to Rachel it was awful?



That was hideous. She was dressed like my mum circa 1978.
Bloody awful awful song as well. I like her though.

Laura's my fave 
Diana's just annoying IMO


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 13, 2008)

Laura really annoys me and I'm not sure why. Maybe it's 'cos she looks like a girl I went to primary school with. That sorta fat-tongued look that Jamie Oliver has.

And her perfomance on Saturday had me wincing... her voice was so close to cracking it was painful.


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 13, 2008)

Daniel is just Steve Brookstien all over again.

What did they do to Austin?  He looks like that strange one from last year's Eaton Road.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 13, 2008)

I think he looks a lot better than he did.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 13, 2008)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Bloody awful awful song as well. I like her though.



i really like that song, but it wasn't suitable for rachel and her voice.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 13, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> Daniel is just Steve Brookstien all over again.
> 
> What did they do to Austin?  He looks like that strange one from last year's Eaton Road.


Can we stick to nicknames, please?  Then I'll know to whom you are referring.

Is Austin: Dead Wife Guy, Irish cherub, Hi De Hi guy, or Weepy Thin Face boy?


----------



## Lisarocket (Oct 13, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Can we stick to nicknames, please?  Then I'll know to whom you are referring.
> 
> Is Austin: Dead Wife Guy, Irish cherub, Hi De Hi guy, or Weepy Thin Face boy?



Austin is Weepy Thin Face Boy


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 13, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Austin is Weepy Thin Face Boy


Cheers.


----------



## Geri (Oct 13, 2008)

I've decided that I like Laura and Alexandra best. Diana is OK but I think I'd find her voice grating if I had to listen to it too often. The boys are all a bit bland, Girlband are horrendous. Ruth is OK, don't like Rachel's voice. JLS are OK. There's no Rhydian this year, but on the other hand there is no Same Difference either.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 13, 2008)

Mrs Miggins said:


> He looks like Ricky Gervais though



He really really doesn't.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 13, 2008)

zoooo said:


> He really really doesn't.



He really, really does


----------



## moomoo (Oct 13, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> He really, really does



No.  He doesn't.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 13, 2008)

he so doesn't


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 14, 2008)

He does! He's the fucking spit of him. Which makes him all the more dislikeable, unfortunately.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 14, 2008)

i was sat there laughing at it when mr walsh brought it up. My wife thought i was mystical, whereas i just think it was an obvious conclusion.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 14, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> He does! He's the fucking spit of him. Which makes him all the more dislikeable, unfortunately.



I used to like you.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 14, 2008)

They might look alike but I just don't seeeee it.
I even got them looking the same way!


----------



## tarannau (Oct 14, 2008)

It's a rubbish likeness to be fair.

Louis can talk anyhow - the depiction of him as a leprechaun in Star Stories was far more convincing than this lookalike attempt


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 14, 2008)

It's when he moves that you see it, especially in his cheesy ident shots.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 14, 2008)

and if tarranau thinks it's rubbish, then it almost certainly isn't


----------



## tarannau (Oct 14, 2008)

I've seen the programme Chris. There's a little likeness there, but you need to have a visit to the optician if you read anything more into to it than that.

He's just another vaguely porky looking middle aged chap. Give it a few years and we could probably tease you with the same...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 14, 2008)

You could probably tease me with it now, the years haven't been kind, old chum.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 14, 2008)

tarannau said:


> He's just another vaguely porky looking middle aged chap.



Thanks for clarifying that I now appear to be attracted to vaguely porky looking middle aged chaps.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 14, 2008)

What's wrong with that?


----------



## zenie (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't like Diana, her act seems really contrived and unnatural to me. Anyone else?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 14, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Thanks for clarifying that I now appear to be attracted to vaguely porky looking middle aged chaps.



Do you fancy him or Ricky Gervais?

I fancy Ricky. (And I'm not ashamed! )


----------



## tarannau (Oct 14, 2008)

zenie said:


> I don't like Diana, her act seems really contrived and unnatural to me. Anyone else?



she's fucking awful, with that thin little grating voice. Please go.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 14, 2008)

If Diana was the blonde one then yes, she did seem to be trying to be 'kooky'. But she has, I suppose, got potential. If she stops the contrivances.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, she's the totally blonde one with the jet black roots.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 14, 2008)

Haha!

meow.


----------



## zenie (Oct 14, 2008)

tarannau said:


> she's fucking awful, with that thin little grating voice. Please go.


 
Good, glad I'm not alone.



zoooo said:


> If Diana was the blonde one then yes, she did seem to be trying to be 'kooky'. *But she has, I suppose, got potential.* If she stops the contrivances.


 
Has she? 

I just thought they picked her because she's got the look of the moment and puts on this silly nervous act which is pretty transparent IMO.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

I guessed Diana would be thought of as contrived, but why? Is it because we don't expect 'different' styles o X factor? I'm going to give her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 14, 2008)

By potential, I just mean there were little bits of her song where I liked her voice!
There were just as many bits when it was wavery and annoying though.

And by contrived I mean her weird hand movements and (I think) she sang barefoot. That's just a pet hate of mine. Jo effing Wylie does it too.


----------



## zenie (Oct 14, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I guessed Diana would be thought of as contrived, but why? Is it because we don't expect 'different' styles o X factor? I'm going to give her the benefit of the doubt.


 

Nah I think you can just tell from her body language, the voice and the croaking isn't real it looks put on.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 14, 2008)

i do think she's a bit annoying but i don't think she's particularly contrived. maybe that's just how she is?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm not. She can't sing, she's got a horrible rubbery face whilst performing and she's not even got a decent backstory for christsakes. What's the X Factor coming to.

And if she wins, she'll just release 'kooky' covers of familiar songs, all energy free and reedy voiced, to annoy us all. Go now.


----------



## g force (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't help but shake the feeling she's trying too hard to be Kate Bush though...oh look, she doesn't wear shoes to perform how very alternative....


----------



## zenie (Oct 14, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> i do think she's a bit annoying but i don't think she's particularly contrived. maybe that's just how she is?


 

Or how her agent/manager/mother told her to perform and sing? 



> I can't help but shake the feeling she's trying too hard to be Kate Bush though...oh look, she doesn't wear shoes to perform how very alternative....


 
Exactly see also Kate Nash and that annoying Joss Stone!!


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 14, 2008)

zenie said:


> Or how her agent/manager/mother told her to perform and sing?



possibly, i don't know. i'm just not going to think straight away that cos she's got a different style to the usual that it must be put on or contrived, however fucking annoying it is


----------



## zenie (Oct 14, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> possibly, i don't know. i'm just not going to think straight away that cos she's got a different style to the usual that it must be put on or contrived, however fucking annoying it is


 

I don't think it 'cos she's 'different' I already explained why!


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

zoooo said:


> By potential, I just mean there were little bits of her song where I liked her voice!
> There were just as many bits when it was wavery and annoying though.
> 
> And by contrived I mean her weird hand movements and (I think) she sang barefoot. That's just a pet hate of mine. Jo effing Wylie does it too.



Jo Whiley sings? WTF? 

she's on my hitlist. wanker.

stop going on about how you discovered the artic monkeys.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 14, 2008)

zenie said:


> I don't think it 'cos she's 'different' I already explained why!



yeah yeah. i think you're just making excuses. you just hate her cos she's different


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 14, 2008)

zenie said:


> Good, glad I'm not alone.
> Has she?
> I just thought they picked her because she's got the look of the moment and puts on this silly nervous act which is pretty transparent IMO.



And yet you like Adele, who's far worse than Diana?


----------



## Geri (Oct 14, 2008)

g force said:


> I can't help but shake the feeling she's trying too hard to be Kate Bush though...oh look, she doesn't wear shoes to perform how very alternative....



I said exactly that on Saturday night.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 14, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> Jo Whiley sings? WTF?



Heehee! God, I hope not.
She used to have that rubbish TV show late at night where pop celebs would sit about on armchairs in a darkened studio and muse on wanky music issues. She ALWAYS sat in her stupid chair with her legs crossed and bare feet.

Made me want to kill her.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 14, 2008)

Who's got the biggest sob story on this series?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 14, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I'm not. She can't sing, she's got a horrible rubbery face whilst performing and she's not even got a decent backstory for christsakes. What's the X Factor coming to.
> 
> And if she wins, she'll just release 'kooky' covers of familiar songs, all energy free and reedy voiced, to annoy us all. Go now.



I think she's got a lovely voice. Have we ever agreed on _anything_?


----------



## zenie (Oct 14, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> And yet you like Adele, who's far worse than Diana?


 

Worse at what?


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 14, 2008)

cricket.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 14, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Who's got the biggest sob story on this series?



dead wife bloke


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 14, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Heehee! God, I hope not.
> She used to have that rubbish TV show late at night where pop celebs would sit about on armchairs in a darkened studio and muse on wanky music issues. She ALWAYS sat in her stupid chair with her legs crossed and bare feet.
> 
> Made me want to kill her.



With you on that one, I fucking hate smug Jo Whiley.


----------



## g force (Oct 14, 2008)

Dead Wife Man of course, followed by gobby ex-con, ex-junkie mother-of-five, aka "Daily Mail Nemesis Mother"


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 14, 2008)

zenie said:


> Worse at what?



Being a middle of the road female chart singer who's a bit 'different'


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Heehee! God, I hope not.
> She used to have that rubbish TV show late at night where pop celebs would sit about on armchairs in a darkened studio and muse on wanky music issues. She ALWAYS sat in her stupid chair with her legs crossed and bare feet.
> 
> Made me want to kill her.



OH MY GOD YES! i remember. i think i'd suppressed that, thanks.

'er yeah i remember at the last glasto, me and peel were hanging about backstage and the artic monkeys were there, and then noel said the funniest thing and liam stormed off! blah blah etc.'

namedropping poncey titwanker.


----------



## zenie (Oct 14, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Being a middle of the road female chart singer who's a bit 'different'


 
Did I say that's what Diana was? You fool!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 14, 2008)

zenie said:


> Did I say that's what Diana was? You fool!



No, but then I never said you said that. You yoghurt!


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 14, 2008)

g force said:


> Dead Wife Man of course, followed by gobby ex-con, ex-junkie mother-of-five, aka "Daily Mail Nemesis Mother"



Rachel isn't really a sob story though, more of a bad girl made good.

Dead wife bloke is trumped by someone last year whos partner had got them the form to enter and then died - "I am doing it for them" etc.

I think 2 up 2 down have this years best sob story.  Paralysed on their honeymoon.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 14, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> Dead wife bloke is trumped by someone last year whos partner had got them the form to enter and then died - "I am doing it for them" etc.


ah, that was dead dad (aka nikki)


----------



## Geri (Oct 14, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> ah, that was dead dad (aka nikki)



God, wasn't she ever annoying? I felt like kicking the TV every time she mentioned her dead dad.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm so going to enter next year.  I'd be 'Dead Husband Woman Who Lost 5 Stone To Get On X Factor'.   Sounds like a winner huh? 

Now for the losing 5 stone bit....


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 14, 2008)

*intercepts marty's chocolate delivery to moomoo*

I'm only doing it to help you


----------



## moomoo (Oct 14, 2008)

Tonight I'd rather have chocolate than fame I think...


----------



## Geri (Oct 14, 2008)

Apparently Alexandra's mum was the singer in Soul 2 Soul.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 14, 2008)

But that was a man.

:O


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 14, 2008)

rachel does my head in! cant wait for her to go


----------



## Augie March (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't watch X Factor much (or like it) but I'm in tonight so it's on in the background. That girl band's performance on now is making me feel ill.


----------



## Geri (Oct 18, 2008)

Augie March said:


> I don't watch X Factor much (or like it) but I'm in tonight so it's on in the background. That girl band's performance on now is making me feel ill.



They're shit. I feel ashamed that they're from Bristol.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 18, 2008)

Another thing, for a Michael Jackson night, they sure are doing a good job of picking all his worst songs.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2008)

Fuck... i'm such a fucking idiot - I've just realised why they're all singing Michael Jackson songs... OMG I can't believe I'm actually watching this.  I keep waiting for someone to sing a good song and it's very unlikely happen...


----------



## Geri (Oct 18, 2008)

I love She's Out Of My Life, but I don't think Scott sang it with any emotion at all. Totally bland.

Laura is fucking amazing though.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 18, 2008)

Billie Jean
Bad
Thriller
Smooth Criminal
Don't Stop 
Beat It
Man In The Mirror

Plenty of good Jacko songs, but they're plumping for all the saccharine filled, god-awful ballads that he did instead. Numpties.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 18, 2008)

Geri said:


> I love She's Out Of My Life, but I don't think Scott sang it with any emotion at all. Totally bland.
> 
> Laura is fucking amazing though.




She's fantastic isn't she? 

Girlband were awful.  And I'm not overly keen on Ruth either - I can't really pin point why.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Billie Jean
> Bad
> Thriller
> Smooth Criminal
> ...



Exactly!


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 18, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Billie Jean
> Bad
> Thriller
> Smooth Criminal
> ...



you missed farewell my summer love off of that list.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh look now they've doing Billie Jean. As a fucking power ballad. Jebus wept.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2008)

FFS.. even the bouncy ones have to be a ballad it seems.. gah.. another opportunity to get down the offie missed.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 18, 2008)

Chris Cornell is to blame. That adds up then.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2008)

Is this really on till 9:25 or is my telly box confused?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 18, 2008)

Oooh, me 'andsome chap's on next.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 18, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=c2MgwAJrfXo


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 18, 2008)

maybe if he's in next week he should sing jesus christ pose.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 18, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Is this really on till 9:25 or is my telly box confused?



It really is.  And then it's on again at 10.10ish.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 18, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Oooh, me 'andsome chap's on next.



oh god he's awful.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2008)

right.. that's it.. I can't take any more of this at this level of sobriety - I need more alcohol... I'm away down the offie!  I'll only miss another ballad anyway...


----------



## Augie March (Oct 18, 2008)

Why isn't Ricky doing the dance? Bet he'd win if he did the dance.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 18, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> oh god he's awful.



He's not 'awful', he's just not very good.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 18, 2008)

He should've done the dance.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 18, 2008)

Christ Daniel was pub-singer-cruise-ship average.Who is voting for him?

Is urban more X factor then Strictly then?

Shall I find out with a conclusive poll?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2008)

Right that's better - two bottles of red for a fiver and bloke in the kitchen cooking...


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 18, 2008)

Diana Vickers singing in that stupid voice is very tiresome


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarghhhhh


(does this mean that Michael Jackson sings at the end of the show?)


----------



## moomoo (Oct 18, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> Diana Vickers singing in that stupid voice is very tiresome



Yup.

She really annoys me now.  And she's made her point, now please put some shoes on.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 18, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarghhhhh
> 
> 
> (does this mean that Michael Jackson sings at the end of the show?)


thankfully not - it's GA


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 18, 2008)

Diana Vickers? No. No. No. No.

Unique? No. Able to sing? No. 

But she doesn't wear any shoes, so _cool_, so _fresh_, so utterly _utterly bland_.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 18, 2008)

Sandi Shaw she fucking ain't, nor Melanie, so tsk.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 18, 2008)

strictly/x-factor poll
Michael Jackson songs: always going to be crap when sung by a bunch of Brit kareoke wannabees, so why bother?


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 18, 2008)

oh god i forgot about the boy.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 18, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> oh god i forgot about the boy.



It's going to be Ben isn't it?


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 18, 2008)

oh god yes


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 18, 2008)

oh FFS


----------



## moomoo (Oct 18, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> oh FFS




The teen likes him.   She thinks he's really good.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 18, 2008)

sendhertobed!!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 18, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Ah. Who wants to bet that tiny Embryo boy will sing Ben?


----------



## Voley (Oct 18, 2008)

I reckon Girlband or Dead Wife Guy'll be off this week. They were both atrocious.

Did Chris Cornell really do a version of Billie Jean like that? Weird.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2008)

Diana is the only one that sounds like a credible recording artist. The rest are all Butlins.


----------



## soulman (Oct 18, 2008)

editor said:


> Diana is the only one that sounds like a credible recording artist. The rest are all Butlins.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 18, 2008)

editor said:


> Diana is the only one that sounds like a credible recording artist. The rest are all Butlins.



Na, her and Alexandra.


----------



## Voley (Oct 18, 2008)

Rachel was awful this week an all. 

I reckon she's pretty good normally. It is Rachel, isn't it? Her that did 'Dirty Diana'. Not her type of song at all. I found myself agreeing with Simon Cowell, even.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 18, 2008)

Dermot is so camp i love it!

'hey it's all about the skinny jeans and heels tonight'- about Ruth

'oh my god did you HEAR that??!!' - to Diana about the judge's comments.



anyway, i still heart diana lots and lots. the bare feet is quite annoying but i do think her interpretations of the songs so far have been interesting and different.

that boy who sung billie jean makes me feel creepy.

i think jls seem really fun and likeable and take the piss out of themselves and are pretty cute.

laura's voice was weirdo to begin with but brill at the end.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 18, 2008)

NVP said:


> I reckon Girlband or Dead Wife Guy'll be off this week. They were both atrocious.
> 
> Did Chris Cornell really do a version of Billie Jean like that? Weird.




The real fucking deal.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 18, 2008)

oh god. dead wife guy was horrific. there's so many thing swrong about him. how the fuck id he get through?

his face is doughy.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 18, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> oh god. dead wife guy was horrific. there's so many thing swrong about him. how the fuck id he get through?
> 
> his face is doughy.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 18, 2008)

Rachel's voice is made to do this song.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 18, 2008)

Hurrah!!!!

Daniel is through.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 18, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Hurrah!!!!
> 
> Daniel is through.



you've gone wrong. so very, many wrong.


----------



## Geri (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow - that was a surprise! Maybe Ruth's ears put people off her.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 18, 2008)

why is that bristolian blondie the spokesperson for the group? she is cheese and pieapple on a stick. without the pineapple. or the stick.

'well we just really love the message behind heal the world'

what you going to heal the world with? fake tan?

oh and 'we've chosen 'i don't want to miss a thing' by aerosmith, because WE don't want to miss a thing.

genius.

last week was bes though

'we've chosen 'that's what friends are for' cos there's like,  4 of us, and we're friends....


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 18, 2008)

Geri said:


> Wow - that was a surprise! Maybe Ruth's ears put people off her.



she's just a bit boring really i think. i can't put my finger on it.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 18, 2008)

yes. she's dull.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 18, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> yes. she's dull.



yeah and i think her outfit is horrific this week. that top looks very tk maxx.

girlband are total goners though.


----------



## Geri (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh my God.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 18, 2008)

Ruth ftw!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2008)

bloody hell!  What a belter of a voice... no wonder Girlband came out looking destroyed....


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 18, 2008)

Both last-chancers are miles better than dead wife man, tbf


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 18, 2008)

Ruth pwning most other people, wtf is she is in the laggards for?


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 18, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> Both last-chancers are miles better than dead wife man, tbf



oh yeah. miles. 

once again. how the FUCK did he get this far??!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh God, waterworks, this is why I hate this show


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2008)

What....?

Deadlock?

WTF??


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 18, 2008)

Fair play, Ruth pwnd them. Average voices


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 18, 2008)

i don't know how i felt about ruth's performance. like, obvs her voice is quite amazing but it was a bit thrashy and 'please keep me in!!!' desperado.

might as well get rid of girlband though, let's face it.


----------



## Geri (Oct 18, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> What....?
> 
> Deadlock?
> 
> WTF??



Clearly Simon knew what the public vote would be, you'd have to be an idiot not to.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 18, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> What....?
> 
> Deadlock?
> 
> WTF??



i think they just do it so they can use the new deadlock flashy sign and sound effect.

DEAD LOCK bang bang.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah Simon only kept them in because they were excitable and bosomy and jumped about a lot. Good (early series) TV, shit act


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i think they just do it so they can use the new deadlock flashy sign and sound effect.
> 
> DEAD LOCK bang bang.



ooh... cunning.... 

I'm gonna get me one of those...


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 18, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> ooh... cunning....
> 
> I'm gonna get me one of those...



i fucking love it. i was watching it last week on my own and i actually spluttered when it happened last week. cracked me up.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 18, 2008)

editor said:


> Diana is the only one that sounds like a credible recording artist. The rest are all Butlins.



Oh behave Ed.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 18, 2008)

Geri said:


> Clearly Simon knew what the public vote would be, you'd have to be an idiot not to.


Yes, but he made himself look even more of an idiot than usual; what kind of cloth-eared dullard wouldn't be able to choose between the Spanish woman and Girl Band?  Her performance of Purple Rain was better than any of the boys.  And about a billion times  better than the Irish Cherub.  If he has a career in front of him it'll be to release a novelty song and then, if he's lucky, go on to present Songs of Praise.  But Simon seems to think he's brilliant.  Jesus.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 18, 2008)

I weeped. Weeped at the sheer awfulness of Chris Cornell doing a terrible dirge version of a fantastic pop song.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 19, 2008)

Augie March said:


> I weeped. Weeped at the sheer awfulness of Chris Cornell doing a terrible dirge version of a fantastic pop song.


You have to admit it weed on the idiot attempting it on ITV


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> The real fucking deal.



Jesus. I always knew he was a proper twat, like, but that's truly bloody dire. Weepy sallow faced boy should do Black Hole Sun next week. Or maybe Kickstand. 



Badger Kitten said:


> Both last-chancers are miles better than dead wife man, tbf



True. He's fucking useless. I know it's Simon's job to be rude to him but I agreed with what he was saying. He's totally unremarkable.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 19, 2008)

Dead Wife Guy is totally not my cup of tea, but he does have a good tone to his voice (it reminds me of Matt Munro), and if he finds the right genre to sing (ie, not any of the songs he's sung so far), I can imagine a market for him.  It won't be me; it'll be cruise liners and the like.

But he is better than all of the boys.  Weepy Thin Faced Guy is bland and dull, and that song he sang tonight was horrible; Hi De Hi Guy has a thin and weedy voice, and no personality; and the Irish Cherub is sickly and twee - he's cheese personified.  And not in a good way.  I have absolutely no idea why he gets so much praise from the Panel.  He was far worse than either of the acts in the sing off (which considering one was Girl Band is saying something), and deserved to go.

The girls are the best category by far, and should all be in the final.  The best tonight was Hippy Bare-foot Girl, but I didn't like her song last week, although that was Cheryl's fault, not hers.


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2008)

Girls Aloud can't sing either. Hear Cheryl struggling with them, erm, normal notes? Bloody hell. If they'd been in the competition they'd've got a right slagging.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 19, 2008)

NVP said:


> Girls Aloud can't sing either. Hear Cheryl struggling with them, erm, normal notes? Bloody hell. If they'd been in the competition they'd've got a right slagging.


They were embarrassing.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 19, 2008)

stop it, you're upsetting dodgepot


----------



## Geri (Oct 19, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> If he has a career in front of him it'll be to release a novelty song and then, if he's lucky, go on to present Songs of Praise.  But Simon seems to think he's brilliant.  Jesus.



You see, this is why I don't think the judges should be in charge of categories - they don't like to slag off any of their own acts (or vote them off) so you can't believe anything they say about them.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 19, 2008)

Geri said:


> You see, this is why I don't think the judges should be in charge of categories - they don't like to slag off any of their own acts (or vote them off) so you can't believe anything they say about them.


Exactly.  And it's ridiculous of them to blame Louis for the fact he was landed with a bunch of duffers; any one of them could have had that category.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 19, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i think they just do it so they can use the new deadlock flashy sign and sound effect.
> 
> DEAD LOCK bang bang.



If they couldn't pick a clear winner between those two final performances then welcome to deadlock every single damn week. The talent gap between the final 2 will just get smaller and smaller. Will never be as obvious as it was last night. Well not once dead wife guy has gone at least.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> Well not once dead wife guy has gone at least.


Dead Wife Guy isn't the worst of the remainder; Irish Cherub is - he's excruciating.

The best are the girls, and just behind them is Bad Past Girl and Spanish Girl.  The boys are all rubbish, and I really can't see the appeal of J20 in the slightest.


----------



## g force (Oct 19, 2008)

Spanish Girl has to go next week.


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 19, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Irish Cherub is - he's excruciating.



I'm ashamed to admit I've developed an irrational but very real hatred of him. I shout abuse everytime he comes on. It's not something I'm proud of...


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 19, 2008)

g force said:


> Spanish Girl has to go next week.


But there are worse acts before her: Irish Cherub is the current worst, then J20, Hi De Hi Guy, Weepy Thin Faced Boy, and Dead Wife Guy.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 19, 2008)

andy2002 said:


> I'm ashamed to admit I've developed an irrational but very real hatred of him. I shout abuse everytime he comes on. It's not something I'm proud of...


  Good man.


----------



## Larje (Oct 19, 2008)

Dead Wife Guy recreating the Thriller video with the backing dancers dressed as Dead Wife? An opportunity missed.


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 19, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> But there are worse acts before her: Irish Cherub is the current worst, then J20, Hi De Hi Guy, Weepy Thin Faced Boy, and Dead Wife Guy.



I like the Spanish woman - her version of Purple Rain was impressive and she has a marvellous set of, er, lungs on her...


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 19, 2008)

andy2002 said:


> I like the Spanish woman - her version of Purple Rain was impressive and she has a marvellous set of, er, lungs on her...


She's fine.  She's in the top 5, but not the top 3.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 19, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> You have to admit it weed on the idiot attempting it on ITV



I dunno. At least the X Factor idiot can plead ignorance and say he was just following the orders of Herr Cowell. 

Cornell has no such excuse as it was probably his idea in the first place.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 19, 2008)

Incidentally, isn't the Irish lad Newt  from Hollyoaks, but with blonde hair?


----------



## chriswill (Oct 19, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Incidentally, isn't the Irish lad Newt  from Hollyoaks, but with blonde hair?



He's mates with Toadie in neighbours


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 19, 2008)

Larje said:


> Dead Wife Guy recreating the Thriller video with the backing dancers dressed as Dead Wife? An opportunity missed.





i liked cheryl pwning cowell with the 'obvious choice' argument. he was speechless for once!


----------



## Groucho (Oct 19, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Oh behave Ed.



Well my vote, if I were to bother to vote and I won't, would go to Diana Vickers for voice and interestingness of style. Whereas, the other possible winning act will be the boyband.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 19, 2008)

NVP said:


> Girls Aloud can't sing either. Hear Cheryl struggling with them, erm, normal notes? Bloody hell. If they'd been in the competition they'd've got a right slagging.



Yeah, Cheryl was oddly off form. Having seen them live, I can assure you that  was uncharacteristic.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 19, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, Cheryl was oddly off form. Having seen them live, I can assure you that  was uncharacteristic.



agreed. seen them in concert three times, and been in a very small crowd for an exclusive PA and can definitely say that they can all sing live. and seen and heard them sing well enough live on telly and radio countless times.


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2008)

Girlband were better.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 19, 2008)

dodgers says he's going to hit you NVP


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Looby (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok I've just watched this on sky+.

Why the fucking hell did Louis let Girlband sing that fucking awful song- why the fucking ballads? 

The boyband were nothing special, Austin I think is quite good but shit song choice, Scott is average.

Diana, Laura and Alexandra are all amazing and Cheryl must be feeling so smug because she has got the best category by far. I love Diana and I like her quirkyness. I don't think it's put on, it's her. 

Rachel was shit again, I really don't think she's all that. 

Ruth is a bit 80s rock chick for me, I could imagine her in some spanish version of Heart. 

The child was always going to do Ben wasn't he. *Yawn*

Dead wife dad-who the fucking hell is voting for this goon, they are fucking morons. Sorry moomoo but he is fucking appalling and you must know that he doesn't belong in the competition. Later on if really good acts go instead of him it's going to make a fucking laughing stock of the whole thing.


----------



## Geri (Oct 19, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Dead wife dad-who the fucking hell is voting for this goon, they are fucking morons. Sorry moomoo but he is fucking appalling and you must know that he doesn't belong in the competition.



I think he appeals to the more mature woman - my mum likes him.


----------



## Looby (Oct 19, 2008)

Geri said:


> I think he appeals to the more mature woman - my mum likes him.



I get that and generally I can see the appeal to a point with the oldies but he's crap. He's not a good singer, he has no charisma and frankly I think he needs to lay off the St Tropez because he's starting to look like an oompa loompa.

All he has is a sob story. Sad as it is what happened to his wife it does not make him worthy of this stage of the competition. 

What gets me more than anything is that the judges put him there in the first place, they are the professionals and are supposed to make rational decisions not emotional ones.


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2008)

Is dodgepot still going to hit me or has he calmed down yet?


----------



## MysteryGuest (Oct 19, 2008)

NVP said:


> Is dodgepot still going to hit me or has he calmed down yet?




even if he did hit you you wouldn't notice, tbh.  it would like being hit by a gnat.


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2008)

I did notice that he had to get his missus to threaten me.

That doesn't really show him in a particularly brave light, does it?


----------



## MysteryGuest (Oct 19, 2008)

it doesn't, no.  you don't want to be hit by his missus though!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Sorry moomoo but he is fucking appalling and you must know that he doesn't belong in the competition. Later on if really good acts go instead of him it's going to make a fucking laughing stock of the whole thing.



Oh, I fully appreciate that he's not 'X Factor' material.  I just think he looks lovely.


----------



## Geri (Oct 19, 2008)

Bring back Rhydian! I miss him.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 19, 2008)

jesus, rhydian was awful!


----------



## Geri (Oct 19, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> jesus, rhydian was awful!



Heretic!


----------



## Looby (Oct 19, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Oh, I fully appreciate that he's not 'X Factor' material.  I just think he looks lovely.



Don't you see the oompa loompa emerging?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Don't you see the oompa loompa emerging?



I used to like you.


----------



## Looby (Oct 19, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I used to like you.





Sorry moomoo.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2008)

You had to go just that little bit too far didn't you sparklefish?


----------



## Looby (Oct 19, 2008)

moomoo said:


> You had to go just that little bit too far didn't you sparklefish?



*nods*


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2008)

Are you sorry for being mean now sparklefish?


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 19, 2008)

Are we taking bets on who will win this year? Austin will win this year, and Girls Aloud can't sing. I can't believe that people attempt to justify this mediocrity. Bin. Ban.


----------



## Looby (Oct 19, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Are you sorry for being mean now sparklefish?



I'm sorry about the oompa loompa thing and I'm sorry that I upset you. 

He is really really shit though moo.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2008)

I missed it all. Did the litle boy really do Ben as predicted?
Hilaaaarious!

Oh I hope it's all repeated in the week sometime.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 20, 2008)

Geri said:


> Bring back Rhydian! I miss him.





Tank Girl said:


> jesus, rhydian was awful!



he looked like he was from the future


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 20, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I missed it all. Did the litle boy really do Ben as predicted?
> Hilaaaarious!
> 
> Oh I hope it's all repeated in the week sometime.



of course ben! you were right.

cheryl pulled him up on the obvious choice too. and simon didn't know what to say!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh how fabulous.

Why didn't I recooord it?


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 20, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Oh how fabulous.
> 
> Why didn't I recooord it?



for the love of god why??

oh it's repeated millions on itv2 though. you'll be okay.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 20, 2008)

Missed this at the weekend and, having caught some of the performances on YouTube, I'm actually glad. Rachel was so awful I couldn't even finish watching; Daniel should just leave quietly by any convenient side door. Diana surprised me by being quite good, Laura ok, Ruth blah. Didn't bother with the rest


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Missed this at the weekend and, having caught some of the performances on YouTube, I'm actually glad. Rachel was so awful I couldn't even finish watching; Daniel should just leave quietly by any convenient side door. Diana surprised me by being quite good, Laura ok, Ruth blah. Didn't bother with the rest


Nicknames, please.  This realname stuff isn't helping.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 20, 2008)

i fucking love kooky no-shoes. i don't care who knows it.

her red eye in the vt was quite alarming though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> kooky no-shoes.


  Very good.  I like that.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 20, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> and Girls Aloud can't sing. I can't believe that people attempt to justify this mediocrity. Bin. Ban.



Except they can sing. They've all gone through the 'X-Factor' process on live TV before forming the band, and there's reports from people here saying they can sing, and there was an entire THX Dolby Digital massive fuck off cinema show with them singing live.

Everyone can have an off day.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 20, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Everyone can have an off day.



Even Daniel.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 20, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i fucking love kooky no-shoes. i don't care who knows it.
> 
> her red eye in the vt was quite alarming though.



I reckon they hit her until she cried.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 20, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Except they can sing. They've all gone through the 'X-Factor' process on live TV before forming the band, and there's reports from people here saying they can sing, and there was an entire THX Dolby Digital massive fuck off cinema show with them singing live.
> 
> Everyone can have an off day.



what chris said.

i'll happily admit that they are far from being perfect, technically faultless singers, and that kimberley has a certain, erm, flatness about her voice at times  but they can all sing and their voices work well with the songs they perform. their voices may not be to everyone's taste but then neither are whitney houston's or mariah carey's (two examples of people who are technically-brilliant vocalists)

i get very defensive when it comes to GA


----------



## tarannau (Oct 20, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> what chris said.
> but they can all sing and their voices work well with the songs they perform



This is the key point though, isn't it? They don't sing technically very demanding numbers, but are managed to know their limitations.

I was surprised to see/hear just how bad they sounded on the X Factor with that in mind.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 20, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i fucking love kooky no-shoes. i don't care who knows it.



she just seems like a great big ball of gimmick to me. 
Very annoying


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> whitney houston's or mariah carey's (two examples of people who are technically-brilliant vocalists)


But no idea how to use them.  Both are song-murdering taste-void no-marks with the vocal equivalent of Pat Metheny in their throats.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 20, 2008)

tarannau said:


> This is the key point though, isn't it? They don't sing technically very demanding numbers, but are managed to know their limitations.
> 
> I was surprised to see/hear just how bad they sounded on the X Factor with that in mind.



well obviously people have different tastes, cos i've watched their performance from saturday loads of times and really don't see why people think it's all so bad - yes cheryl struggles with her first solo, and kimberley is flat in her bit, but i really don't see why people are calling it "dire". oh well. maybe their voices are like morrissey's, an acquired tatse 

anyway.

back to the x factor - is there a theme for next week's show? is it something a bit more exciting than the songs of michael jackson?


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 20, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> back to the x factor - is there a theme for next week's show? is it something a bit more exciting than the songs of michael jackson?



"Big Band" week.

Yawn.  Do they not want any viewers under 75?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 20, 2008)

I'd like to see Death Metal Week. That would stretch them. Or World Music Week, can you imagine anything more excruciating?


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 20, 2008)

diana's alright, but that squeak thing she does at the end of most lines is irritating.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 20, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> "Big Band" week.



Drum and bass week would've been a better idea.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 20, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> "Big Band" week.
> 
> Yawn.  Do they not want any viewers under 75?



what's wrong with big band?! 

it's pension day tomorrow


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 20, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> what chris said.
> 
> i'll happily admit that they are far from being perfect, technically faultless singers, and that kimberley has a certain, erm, flatness about her voice at times  but they can all sing and their voices work well with the songs they perform. their voices may not be to everyone's taste but then neither are whitney houston's or mariah carey's (two examples of people who are technically-brilliant vocalists)
> 
> i get very defensive when it comes to GA



That is an interesting point, your objection to Houston and Carey appears to be based on the _style _they sometimes adopt when they sing, the vocal histrionics which can make some people wish they would just sing the song without all the vocal flourishes. What you didn't say was that either woman can't sing. I suspect that Houston and Carey could sing pretty much anything you threw at them - no member of GA could possibly say the same.


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2008)

Doom psychedelia week would be my choice.

Daniel singing 'Seasons In The Sun' ripped to the gills on K.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 20, 2008)

Why can't we have a week where they all sing The Smiths?


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 20, 2008)

morrissey would *love* that


----------



## Gromit (Oct 20, 2008)

1927 said:


> Why can't we have a week where they all sing The Smiths?



Nah. Status Quo week ftw.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 20, 2008)

I vote Take That week!

With Take That!!!

Singing all the songs!!

The contestants can do dancing in the background or something...


----------



## moomoo (Oct 20, 2008)

I love you zoooo.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 20, 2008)

I missed the x factor this week - can someone pleeeease get me up to date. 
Who got kicked off? 
Who was good?
What did Diana sing?


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2008)

Girlband got kicked off.
No-one was particularly good.
Diana sang Man In The Mirror. Diana's kooky no-shoes, yes?


----------



## Looby (Oct 20, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> I missed the x factor this week - can someone pleeeease get me up to date.
> Who got kicked off?
> Who was good?
> What did Diana sing?



Girlband went. They were rubbish but a lot of that is down to the song choices, Louis is losing it. 

Laura, Alexandra and Diana were all good. Cheryl's got it in the bag I reckon. 

Diana sang man in the mirror and she was brilliant (don't listen to the haters). 

I hate the themed nights btw, it's just shit. Fucking big band night is the worst.   If they are going to have them they should shake it up a bit and make them really challenging. Smiths night, Pulp night etc etc


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 21, 2008)

oooh 2 groups gone already. Poor silly old Louis. Has he had a sulky temper tantrum about it yet?


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 21, 2008)

did i mention i love kooky no-shoes? cos i do. love.

i like her natty walk aswell, she's just so cute.

basically i think she's the only one who i would enjoy listening to see what she's done with a song week after week.

wow that was good english.

emo hair boy is so boring and weirdo intense and i feel like his eyes are pleading with me.
dead wife guy is awful but will shamefully go quite far probably, especially if it's big band week this week.
bad past girl hasn't had a good song yet, this week was just hilarious. i wonder how much those half naked men got paid just to writhe around on fake motorbikes?


Laura has a bigger body than you'd expect, that's not an insult, just an observation. She's good but i don't like her 'jazz' voice because it sounds like Belinda off Big Brother.

Wow i managed to fit a big brother reference on to an X Factor thread. Pretty embarassing really.


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 21, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> did i mention i love kooky no-shoes? cos i do. love.
> 
> i like her natty walk aswell, she's just so cute.
> 
> basically i think she's the only one who i would enjoy listening to see what she's done with a song week after week.



Kooky twee pants is on my list of hate this year - I find her enormously irritating, especially that little hiccup thing she does with her voice after practically every line. She's far from the worst though - that's a toss up between Pontins boy and that awful kid with the eyebrows and bird's nest hair. Oh, and dead wife bloke - how could I forget him?!


----------



## tarannau (Oct 21, 2008)

Diana's fucking awful. Silly wishy washy, affected voice. Every song will receive her predictable speshial treatment - in the sense that she'll sing it badly with a touch of Phoebe from Friends style forced kookiness. Yuk.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought Emma Chawner was winning?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 21, 2008)

That's actually really sad Badgers. She got her family evicted practicing so that she could be one of the jokey no hopers on the X Factor that we all laughed at.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2008)

tarannau said:


> She got her family evicted practicing so that she could be one of the jokey no hopers on the X Factor that we all laughed at.



Simple fix is to never watch X-Factor


----------



## Scutta (Oct 21, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ty-anti-Muslim-supporting-troops-charity.html

Oh dear oh dear.......


----------



## tarannau (Oct 21, 2008)

> Risk:  Police fear X Factor judges, including Simon Cowell, left, could be targeted



Woo hoo. Go Bakri and you terrorist types.

(PS Can you take Diana and that Dead Wife bloke out first)


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 21, 2008)

andy2002 said:


> Kooky twee pants is on my list of hate this year - I find her enormously irritating, especially that little hiccup thing she does with her voice after practically every line. She's far from the worst though - that's a toss up between Pontins boy and that awful kid with the eyebrows and bird's nest hair. Oh, and dead wife bloke - how could I forget him?!





tarannau said:


> Diana's fucking awful. Silly wishy washy, affected voice. Every song will receive her predictable speshial treatment - in the sense that she'll sing it badly with a touch of Phoebe from Friends style forced kookiness. Yuk.



I don't think it's forced, I just don't. I can understand if you don't like it, but I think it's the ways he likes to sing and that's it.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 21, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I don't think it's forced, I just don't. I can understand if you don't like it, but I think it's the ways he likes to sing and that's it.



oooh - so she's a tranny, too. very convincing, i have to say


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 21, 2008)

lulz


----------



## tarannau (Oct 21, 2008)

What, she just stumbled upon the style of vocal emphasis which her 'mentors' encourage and emphasise every week. You can see her little vocal foibles signposted a mile off - it's deliberate rather than a natural flow. It's like Kate Sodding Nash and the unnecessary matey mockney twang


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't like kooky no-shoes either. I find the squeaky thing highly irritating. Everything she sings will sound the same. She's all right but not my cup of tea at all.

Laura's the one for me! (does she have a nickname?) Pontins, weepy long face and hamster are all appaling.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 21, 2008)

tarannau said:


> What, she just stumbled upon the style of vocal emphasis which her 'mentors' encourage and emphasise every week. You can see her little vocal foibles signposted a mile off - it's deliberate rather than a natural flow.



she sung like that before the mentors got involved though


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 21, 2008)

yeah, it does seem more contrived now. I liked her in the auditions, but the squeak/hiccup is really beginning to bother me now.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 21, 2008)

tarannau said:


> like Kate Sodding Nash and the unnecessary matey mockney twang



That's why I think they're encouraging her...they think she's like Kate (sodding) Nash and therefore kewl and down with the kids. When actually all she has is a weak voice and a "cute" gimmick.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 21, 2008)

BUT I LOVE HER STOP BEING SO MEAN.

aka i have run out of arguments.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 21, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> she sung like that before the mentors got involved though



Yes. And they should have ironed it out now, but they've left it in for kooky factor. She's got new 'annoying MOR songstress selling bucketloads in Woolworths (for one album)' potential written all over her, but only if they can differentiate her from the other reedy voiced nobodies.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 21, 2008)

i used to hate kate nash and now i think she's okay  

but diana is getting more and more annoying, yes. cheryl's probably telling her that the public really love her kookiness and to play on her difference, but really it's going to end up making everyone want to pour bleach down her throat and put broken glass on the stage


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 21, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> BUT I LOVE HER STOP BEING SO MEAN.
> 
> aka i have run out of arguments.



Soz. She's still massively better than any of the utterly charmless boys or the boyband who have the world's most hilarious haircuts


----------



## tarannau (Oct 21, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> it's going to end up making everyone want to pour bleach down her throat and put broken glass on the stage



That's a great idea. Can we do it before she gets to put her anodyne squeaky cover version song murderation on album


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 21, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> i used to hate kate nash and now i think she's okay
> 
> but diana is getting more and more annoying, yes. cheryl's probably telling her that the public really love her kookiness and to play on her difference, but really it's going to end up making everyone want to pour bleach down her throat and put broken glass on the stage



i like nash too. whichis probably where this stems from. i'm naive, i don't think nash or kook no shoes are contrived.

oh, except for the not wearing shoes. that is silly.

but apart from that, i think she's genuinely cute and good. and i like the way she sings, she's interesting, and i like the way she turns her songs into unhinged intense songs.

so there.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 21, 2008)

i'll say it again. she should've been on fame academy. not pop factor.


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 21, 2008)

They are all going to go KABOOM! anyway according to The Sun.

Some cleric has put a fatwa on the X-Factor.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 21, 2008)

Can someone pleeeease tell me where i can download last Saturday's xfactor? 
I've started watching it on itvcatchup.com but it's rubbish and keeps crashing.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 21, 2008)

The no shoes thing is genius. Think of all the foot fetish guys she must have spending big dosh on repeated votes.


----------



## Onslow (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I think the best performance so far has been Ruth singing Purple Rain.
So stick that in your pipe.

You could tell she really loved that song, and I can imagine her having a real eclectic taste in music.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 21, 2008)

Onslow said:


> Well I think the best performance so far has been Ruth singing Purple Rain.
> So stick that in your pipe.
> 
> You could tell she really loved that song, and I can imagine her having a real eclectic taste in music.



i thought it was quite amazing, but also kind of mental and thrashy and manic.

does liking purple rain make you eclectic?


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 21, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> does liking purple rain make you eclectic?


it is real urbans


----------



## Geri (Oct 22, 2008)

Onslow said:


> Well I think the best performance so far has been Ruth singing Purple Rain.
> So stick that in your pipe.



I thought it was cringeworthy. It reminded me of Nikki from last year - when she was straining to get the notes out, she looked like she was about to shit her pants.


----------



## Onslow (Oct 22, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> does liking purple rain make you eclectic?




Nooo. I think liking a wide array of music makes you eclectic doesn't it?

And that's what I imagine her to like. Loads of stuff.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 22, 2008)

Onslow said:


> Well I think the best performance so far has been Ruth singing Purple Rain.
> So stick that in your pipe.
> 
> You could tell she really loved that song, and I can imagine her having a real eclectic taste in music.


 


Geri said:


> I thought it was cringeworthy. It reminded me of Nikki from last year - when she was straining to get the notes out, she looked like she was about to shit her pants.


 
I agree with Onslow. Most convincing performance to date. You could tell it was a song she loved and was giving it everything cause she knew it well. If only she could do all her songs that well.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 24, 2008)

wow, i managed to download Ruth's purple rain from last week as I'd missed it - it was quite amazing. For once - an original and slightly different song choice. Don't think anyone has ever sung a song like that before. It was ace 
The judges really should take note and let the contestants have more say over the choice of songs


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2008)

To do big band stuff you have to have a big strong voice.  Scott was crap. And I fear the rest aren't going to be much better.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 25, 2008)

I agree with who ever said Daniel looks like Ricky Gervais. Its uncanny.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2008)

I used to like you Dilly.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 25, 2008)

He is like a Ricky Gervais who is not an arsehole.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2008)

i though scott and daniel were ok. I hate laura.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> He is like a Ricky Gervais who is not an arsehole.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow! She was amaaaazing!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 25, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Wow! She was amaaaazing!



agreed!



also, I love her hair.


----------



## chriswill (Oct 25, 2008)

She lives just up the road from me, I might just go and lurk in her bush


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2008)

Who is choosing their songs this week?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2008)

*Vomits*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 25, 2008)

my initial impression is fail.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2008)

chriswill said:


> She lives just up the road from me, I might just go and lurk in her bush



They'll be a queue for her bush after this


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2008)

moomoo said:


> *Vomits*



Good tunes that people can actually sing this week though, you got to admit (i've only seen her before and this little sprat so far)


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 25, 2008)

This young kid is terrible. And he needs to get a haircut too.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 25, 2008)

wait a minute, why am I watching the x factor?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Good tunes that people can actually sing this week though, you got to admit (i've only seen her before and this little sprat so far)



Sorry, I can't bear boys like that - I was going to say prococious but I've had a drink and can't spell it...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 25, 2008)

why are they all saying it was good? it was shit.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> why are they all saying it was good? it was shit.



Because he's a young lad and therefore they can't be mean to him.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Sorry, I can't bear boys like that - I was going to say prococious but I've had a drink and can't spell it...



Lol :d I agree but IT WAS A GOOD TUNE


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2008)

Laura was amazing. Eggham was fucking awful. Why are the judges saying he was good?!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 25, 2008)

Has Diana been on yet? I only turned it on to nonce her up.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2008)

Not yet.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 25, 2008)

I saw Ruth's mum and thought of 'Fantasy Island'!!!


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 25, 2008)

But red is a great colour for her to wear.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2008)

And she has fabulous boobs.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 25, 2008)

moomoo said:


> And she has fabulous boobs.



Boobs.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 25, 2008)

^

That too


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow, Ruth was incredible.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 25, 2008)

Alexandra's mum. Bad weave. Bad times.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 25, 2008)

oh wow.



these girls are so hot.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2008)

Has Hard Times Hard Face been on yet?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2008)

Not yet.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 25, 2008)

Who is hard times hard face?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2008)

Rachel


*Spit*


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 25, 2008)

Alexandra can sing and is physically a very impressive woman (as is the  dancer on the right)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2008)

This is Christina's song and I don't think anyone else can really do it justice but it's a good stab.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2008)

get in there alex, you're my favourite by miles. Best voice by along way, although not 'different'.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 25, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Rachel
> 
> 
> *Spit*



oh, her.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Alexandra can sing and is physically a very impressive woman (as is the  dancer on the right)



That's so sweet! ((thisthread))


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 25, 2008)

I think that Austin is going to win this competition, not because he is the best singer, but because he ticks so many boxes for potential record / cd sales


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2008)

Ugh Austin you suck


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2008)

Errrrr..........

He's looking lovely!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> I think that Austin is going to win this competition, not because he is the best singer, but because he ticks so many boxes for potential record / cd sales



Apparently Oahahnenengnen is going to win <tapsnose>


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 25, 2008)

That is the point - but don't you think the styling is predictable?

(Question directed at Moomoo)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Errrrr..........
> 
> He's looking lovely!



I thought you like the old geezer? Austin is 5'2 you know


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 25, 2008)

I like how JLS have hoodies _and_ T Shirts that say JLS on them.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> That is the point - but don't you think the styling is predictable?
> 
> (Question directed at Moomoo)



Of course it's predictable.  




5t3IIa said:


> I thought you like the old geezer? Austin is 5'2 you know



I'm allowed to like more than one person!  I liked Ruths boobs a minute ago - that's how fickle I am!


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 25, 2008)

O god, JLS are about twenty years too late, the time  for what they have to offer has been and passed - and even then if they had been around twenty years ago they would have been blown out the water by the groups that were around (Shai, Jodeci, Silk, Boyz II Men etc)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I'm allowed to like more than one person!  I liked Ruths boobs a minute ago - that's how fickle I am!



True true


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 25, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I like how JLS have hoodies _and_ T Shirts that say JLS on them.



That is just _so_ gangsta!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2008)

thought austin was very good, but he's such a victim so I can't like him.

I liked jls... Patchy singing but good show.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2008)

Phwaor lookit her


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 25, 2008)

corrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 25, 2008)

Diana Vickers. Hate her look. Hate her voice. Hate her 'kookiness'. Hate her vocal affectations.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2008)

that swing made me feel nauseous. Did well though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Diana Vickers. Hate her look. Hate her voice. Hate her 'kookiness'. Hate her vocal affectations.



I hadn't noticed that funny throaty thing she does before 

Hot fail!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Diana Vickers. Hate her look. Hate her voice. Hate her 'kookiness'. Hate her vocal affectations.



Me too.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Diana Vickers. Hate her look. Hate her voice. Hate her 'kookiness'. Hate her vocal affectations.



I know what you mean but she's interesting. So many of them are bland as fuck


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 25, 2008)

trashpony said:


> I know what you mean but she's interesting. So many of them are bland as fuck


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2008)

Diana is only 17, she's still allowed to be bit pretentious.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 25, 2008)

Now Rachel is interesting and has potential.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2008)

Yay! This is fucking dreadful! W00t!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2008)

wow, rachel was amazing. A little rough around the edges, but my hairs stood on end.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 25, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Yay! This is fucking dreadful! W00t!



It was so overblown.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Yay! This is fucking dreadful! W00t!



Are you watching a different programme?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Are you watching a different programme?!



My fear of her may have clouded my judgment but I didn't think it was that special, no.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> It was so overblown.



It was but it suited her. She's overblown. 

I'm feeling very benign this evening


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 25, 2008)

I think JLS and Eoghan should be the bottom 2


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> My fear of her may have clouded my judgment but I didn't think it was that special, no.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> My fear of her may have clouded my judgment but I didn't think it was that special, no.



It's a very, very difficult song to pull off.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 25, 2008)

The Irish Cherub was excruciating.  God, it was like Lena Zavaroni or Bonnie Langford.  Horrible.

In fact, all the males should just leave now.  The woman were the best.  And Bad Past Girl was the best of all tonight.  (Except the trill right at the end: unnecessary, and out of place).


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's a very, very difficult song to pull off.



And she didn't, I don't think. But that matters not a jot as she's going nowhere and Oeghan's going nowhere either. JLS are expendable iyswim


----------



## Groucho (Oct 25, 2008)

Well for me Diana Vickers has been the most consistantly good performer in the series so far, though I can understand why she would inspire loathing in some. Thought she was the best last week and the week before.

Tonight I would say:

1. Rachel
2. Diana
3. Ruth
4. Aexander

The boy band have been ok in previous weeks but were shit tonight. But the most shittiest act by far was the older chap. The Blue coat was pretty shit too. The young lad was dire. The older bloke should get voted off (the boy and the bluecoat get some votes from viewers for reasons other than their performances).

Some of my favourite songs tonight. I was well unimpressed by the murdering of the great Mac the Knife and was unimpressed with the performance of God Bless the Child. Was surprised at Simon's thumbs up for both performances.  Summertime and Feeling Good were done good though.


----------



## Geri (Oct 25, 2008)

trashpony said:


> I know what you mean but she's interesting. So many of them are bland as fuck



How is she interesting?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 25, 2008)

I like her, but I do wish she would remove her hand from the side of her head.


----------



## Geri (Oct 25, 2008)

Alexandra was by far the best in that version of Hero.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2008)

Ugh!  That was awful.


----------



## Groucho (Oct 25, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Ugh!  That was awful.



yes


----------



## Geri (Oct 25, 2008)

It's a great song, and one or two of them did OK - most of them ruined it though.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2008)

Uh oh!  Daniels in trouble now.


----------



## Groucho (Oct 25, 2008)

don't care which one goes. they are both shite.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 25, 2008)

Daniel is just shameless!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 25, 2008)

Saved by his dead wife!


----------



## Geri (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, it worked


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol at Scott sulking!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 25, 2008)

Yuck.

Makes me sick! 

(not Scott sulking.)


----------



## Geri (Oct 25, 2008)

LOL at Louis pretending to cry. 

Take that, Simon Cowell!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2008)

Disco night next week!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Oct 25, 2008)

Daniel will go next week, I don't think there are any disco songs about dead wives.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 25, 2008)

Lucky it's not country week then.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 25, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Daniel will go next week, I don't think there are any disco songs about dead wives.



Depends on how she died, because if it was in a fire...


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2008)

Anybody else notice that Hero was mimed?


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 25, 2008)

hmmm well that was interesting. I like being suprised by people. Hated Ruth until the Purple Rain song, now I think I almost like Rachel  Awful personality but she did that song really really well. 

Diana is annoying me more and more each week. Everything she sings sounds the same. 

The dead wife guy is freaky. Especially his twinkly white teeth. I bet the younger guy is kicking himself that he didn't make up some sob story and cry during his song - he'd no doubt have been saved then


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2008)

I think it's hilarious!


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 25, 2008)

I am soooo pleased that rachel did a great performance tonight - I had goosebumps 

I hope that by next week someone will have stapled diana's arm to her side 

alex did good with the christina track and she's normally my fave, but tonight it was rachel. laura was good too.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 25, 2008)

I dont know about Alexandra tbh. She sounded almost identical to Christina Agueliro (sp?), which is impressive in a way I guess, but where's the originality? Plus the choreography was identical to the Christina video for that song aswell. I'm suprised the judges didn't comment on that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 25, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Anybody else notice that Hero was mimed?


Yes, and some of them we're very good at lip synching.

Hi De Hi Guy deserved to go; he was so bland and lifeless.

I'm very afraid that the Irish Cherub will be in til the end.  With his Lena Zavaroni schtick.  <vomits>

He _should_ be next to go.  But he won't.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 25, 2008)

i don't get it though. Who is voting for the irish boy  
He has a very weak voice, silly hair and isn't even particularly cute, apart from the fact that he looks about 12.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Who is voting for the irish boy


Priests.


----------



## lillia (Oct 26, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Priests.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I am soooo pleased that rachel did a great performance tonight - I had goosebumps
> 
> I hope that by next week someone will have stapled diana's arm to her side




Great minds and I agree with both comments.  I even said someone should tie her twee little hand behind her back.  b/f also said she's really irritating


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 26, 2008)

why were spanisho bog boobs and dead wife guy not in the weirdo hero tribute mime act?

i still love diana and kind of hav a girl crush on her which makes me both lesbian and kind of noncey.

laura was well good, alexandra was goo dbut that song *is* christina's and t was odd hearing a carbon copy of it. Like, i know she did it well, and it's ahad song to sing, but it's so caught up in the persona of aguilera that it just seemed a bit like a cheap copy.

dead wife guy is fucking shameless. i mean, i thought it was bad enough when he said he was singing for his wife but then the song came on. sicko man.

i loved scott's stroppy reaction to be kicked off though. i would've found it hard to resist shouting 'what? is it cos i haven't got a fucking dead wife???'


----------



## zoooo (Oct 26, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i loved scott's stroppy reaction to be kicked off though. i would've found it hard to resist shouting 'what? is it cos i haven't got a fucking dead wife???'



I genuinely, for one second, thought he was going to say that!
When he said, 'no wait Dermot, I have got something to say actually..' my heart stopped!

That would have been a.w.e.s.o.m.e.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 26, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I genuinely, for one second, thought he was going to say that!
> When he said, 'no wait Dermot, I have got something to say actually..' my heart stopped!
> 
> That would have been a.w.e.s.o.m.e.



Me too! I was v. disappointed when he just thanked people.  

I also really REALLY wanted to know what Simon was saying in his ear.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 26, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> Me too! I was v. disappointed when he just thanked people.
> 
> I also really REALLY wanted to know what Simon was saying in his ear.



i was watching this bit closely (saddo that i am), and it looked like he said something about Louis being to blame.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 26, 2008)

Since the X Factor is my own exposure to pop music, being prematurely middle-aged and all, I had no idea that Alexandra was ripping somebody else off.  That does put a rather different complexion on her performance.  I can't stand kareoke -- do your own bloody thing.

I like Diana -- picked her out from the word go as a potential winner and she's got better and better.  But Rachel gave the best performance last night.

I can't *believe* that the judges said that NIboy gave a good performance.  His voice was all over the place!  But I picked Daniel and Scott to be bottom two, because their performances were both so insipid and pointless.  Who could be inspired by that rubbish to actually vote for them?  Plus they were up first, which is the dead man walking slot.

But Daniel using his dead wife card was pathetic.  My comment at the time was, "I'd just like to whore the memory of my dead wife now, please."


----------



## Geri (Oct 26, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Since the X Factor is my own exposure to pop music, being prematurely middle-aged and all, I had no idea that Alexandra was ripping somebody else off.  That does put a rather different complexion on her performance.  I can't stand kareoke -- do your own bloody thing.
> 
> I like Diana -- picked her out from the word go as a potential winner and she's got better and better.



And she is definitely doing her own thing. She doesn't sound a bit like Dolores from the Cranberries, oh no.


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

Diana kooky pants and Irish eyebrows boy annoy me more each week - and they're both overrated. I like Rachel, Laura, Alexandra and Ruth - the rest can fuck off.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 26, 2008)

Geri said:


> And she is definitely doing her own thing. She doesn't sound a bit like Dolores from the Cranberries, oh no.


Er, no.  She doesn't actually.  The Cranberries do their share of rotation on my iPod and I wouldn't bracket them together at all.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 26, 2008)

Diana doesn't really impersonate any particular singer per se. She's more like a jumbled up facsimile of the most annoying kooky character traits and vocal tics from the most irritating recent singer songwriter types. She's like a Frankenstein-created feat of manufactured awfulness.


----------



## rover07 (Oct 26, 2008)

is diana the blonde on the swing?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 26, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Er, no.  She doesn't actually.  The Cranberries do their share of rotation on my iPod and I wouldn't bracket them together at all.



actually she does, as i observed to my partner a couple of weeks ago.

*points and laughs at the cranberries fan*


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 26, 2008)

she sounds more like sinead o'connor.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 26, 2008)

I fear the one that got kicked off the show will now turn to class A drugs.


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 26, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> why were spanisho bog boobs and dead wife guy not in the weirdo hero tribute mime act?



The over 25's door got stuck.

Hence Alex suddenly devopled a Spanish accent when miming Ruths bit.


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

Relahni said:


> I fear the one that got kicked off the show will now turn to class A drugs.



Getting hooked on class A drugs would be preferable to going back to work at Pontins...


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 26, 2008)

Diana's voice isn't anywhere near as powerful as Sinead o'connors 

Personally i think she sounds more like an inferior version of Bjork. I was convinced she was gonna sing 'it's oh so quiet' for her big band song.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Diana's voice isn't anywhere near as powerful as Sinead o'connors
> 
> Personally i think she sounds more like an inferior version of Bjork. I was convinced she was gonna sing 'it's oh so quiet' for her big band song.



I agree. I just prefer something different to the 'belt it out' that most of them seem to prefer. 

They're all crap and there's no Leona Lewis among them. Whoever wills will sink without a trace like that Steve bloke a few years back


----------



## Looby (Oct 26, 2008)

Just watched it, I am fucking outraged!! I don't think Scott was that great but he did not deserve to go ahead of that manipulative dead wife dad. Playing the sympathy card is pathetic and fucking Louis and Cheryl are idiots for falling for it. I genuinely am gobsmacked.

Rachel was much better tonight but I hated what she was wearing.

Diana, Laura and Alexandra were all amazing. I understand what people are saying about Diana but out of all the acts on there Diana is probably the only one who would do stuff I'd think of buying. Maybe Rachel and Laura would, depends on what direction their management push them.


----------



## Voley (Oct 26, 2008)

kabbes said:


> But Daniel using his dead wife card was pathetic.  My comment at the time was, "I'd just like to whore the memory of my dead wife now, please."



Ha! 

The bloke's bloody shameless. The tears at the end and everything. Fucking hilarious. 'You sang from the heart', lol.  

I didn't like that Scott fella but I'd be feeling a bit hard done by if I was him right now. Still he should've had a dead relative story up his sleeve ...


----------



## Geri (Oct 26, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Just watched it, I am fucking outraged!! I don't think Scott was that great but he did not deserve to go ahead of that manipulative dead wife dad. Playing the sympathy card is pathetic and fucking Louis and Cheryl are idiots for falling for it. I genuinely am gobsmacked.



Louis didn't fall for it - those tears were clearly put on. He just used the opportunity to get rid of one of Simon's acts.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Diana doesn't really impersonate any particular singer per se. She's more like a jumbled up facsimile of the most annoying kooky character traits and vocal tics from the most irritating recent singer songwriter types. She's like a Frankenstein-created feat of manufactured awfulness.


She may be many things, but I really don't think her style is 'manufactured.'

Her version of Hallelujah really showed she was something different.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 26, 2008)

Geri said:


> And she is definitely doing her own thing. She doesn't sound a bit like Dolores from the Cranberries, oh no.


hurray!! somebody else sees it


----------



## Voley (Oct 26, 2008)

I reckon she sounds like her out of The Cranberries, too. 

It's that breathy hiccup thing she does. Getting a bit irritating, that is, now, as is the holding-her-hands-up-next-to-her-face-whimsically bit.

I still think she'll win it, mind. Either her or bad past soul singer girl who really, genuinely can sing. I thought the Spanish girl was pretty good this week, too.


----------



## honto (Oct 26, 2008)

Has Louis only got JLS left now? Who else did he start with other than the 2 girls bands? I seem to have lost a week of my life and I'm not sure how.


----------



## honto (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh hang on, they start with 3 each don't they. Phew. 

Although how the hell did he make such awful choices? Who else did he have in his top 6?


----------



## killer b (Oct 26, 2008)

groups is always a poisoned chalice - i didn't watch the bootcamp episodes, but i'm willing to wager none of the other groups were any better...


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 26, 2008)

editor said:


> She may be many things, but I really don't think her style is 'manufactured.'
> 
> Her version of Hallelujah really showed she was something different.



There isn't a damn thing interesting or original about her, and whilst perhaps some of this isn't directly her fault (because of her age), she has entered a particular competition which has its own distinctive character and production traits - to which whoever wins will ultimately be subjected.

But in comparison to the other women she just *doesn't *have it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 26, 2008)

Of course she has it. You are just confused about what it is.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 26, 2008)

Imho criticising Diana for sounding like other people is to seriously miss the point that every other act is far more a facsimile of another act than miss kooky.  

I think she will go all the way because she is,whatever peeps on here say, different, and probably far more commercial than any other act left.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 26, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Of course she has it. You are just confused about what it is.



Then please explain what you think 'it' is.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 26, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Then please explain what you think 'it' is.



You can't describe it. 



It is simply just is. Maybe you have not got it.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 26, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> You can't describe it.
> 
> 
> 
> It is simply just is. Maybe you have not got it.



Its called the X Factor!


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 26, 2008)

Did i mention that i love kooky no shoes? Cos i really do.

Everyone that's saying she's a copy of other artists, is Alexandra not completely copying Aguilera this week, like completely copying.

She's done Mariah songs before.

Everyone is derivative is something else.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 26, 2008)

1927 said:


> Its called the X Factor!



Exactly. 

And she has it, or else we wouldn't all be discussing her.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 26, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> You can't describe it.
> 
> 
> 
> It is simply just is. Maybe you have not got it.



When it comes to singing I certainly *don't *have it - but then I have enough self-awareness to know that I can't sing a tune of any kind, and  I have never claimed anything to the contrary.

But do you really consider Diana to be special? Unique? Talented even (within the context of the competition).


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 26, 2008)

although i don't particularly care for her style, i do appreciate the fact that for once someone has gone through who _doesn't_ just sound like a mariah/whitney belt 'em out artist.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 26, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> But do you really consider Diana to be special? Unique? Talented even (within the context of the competition).



yes


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 26, 2008)

Well we disagree, but that can be a healthy thing.


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2008)

poor start...

although tbh it'll be a miracle if dead wife guy gets through this. he's not exactly cut out for disco...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

Is it that time again already???! I'm not ready! I haven't got the beers in! It's raining! Oh god! Brb!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

killer b said:


> poor start...




I'm a bit disappointed for Rachel


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

Austin's, like, third note was flat as a pancake but he appears to be pulling it off.

Tbh I can't tell if the judges are going to enjoy the acts at all. I have a tin-ear myself but it's not that hard to tell if it's any good surely


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2008)

nah, he was shit too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

The guys should just pull out.  One of the girls will win it.  I hope Laura

Definitely not Diana.  Her tweeness is disturbing


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

Austin - what on earth was the stylist thinking with that shirt? And he completely ruined that song.

I suppose things will improve.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

Where is moomoo and Electrogirl??? Have they gone OUTSIDE?!


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

I hate this Diane Vickers. I hate the whole package.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

Blondie?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

They've not tied her hands behind her back


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2008)

good song choice. shame she sings like she's gargling spunk.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

Ooooh, she could stop that nasty little Cranberries ugh bit. It make me shudder 

I like it though


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

What is it with her vowels and inability to phrase and articulate words completely?! And she is so nasal!!!


----------



## Augie March (Nov 1, 2008)

Those are very short shorts she's wearing.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 1, 2008)

Go Diana!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 1, 2008)

see! eff all you doubters.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

Go Cheryl!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh God, here we go.....


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2008)

uh oh. this is going to be awful.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

They must have got a special on teeth whitening stuff for tthis series. Blindin


----------



## Augie March (Nov 1, 2008)

It'll be great. He's gonna create a whole new genre called Dead Wife Disco.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 1, 2008)

this is SO bad.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh



dear



next!


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

Ohfuckoffforfuckssakeyouplonker


----------



## mysterygirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Tis Disco.  The age of the dazzling white teethy smile.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

Augie March said:


> It'll be great. He's gonna create a whole new genre called Dead Wife Disco.



Lmao


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2008)

'o-oh baby'


----------



## mysterygirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Isnt' the the one you all wanted kicked off last week, or sommat?


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

It isn't all bad, at least two of the backing dancers are beautiful.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

This might be interesting.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> They must have got a special on teeth whitening stuff for tthis series. Blindin





They showed them last week getting their teeth whitened


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

Phwoar, this one is so hot


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

She's brave to try this one!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 1, 2008)

wow!

I left to go and do something else.

But Laura... wow!


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2008)

somebody else's guy. best choice so far...


----------



## mysterygirl (Nov 1, 2008)

This is better.  Who's this (don't watch regularly, can you tell!)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

Ooops - walking and singing at the same time is difficult


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2008)

she wins this week


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

It's a great tune, and she isn't doing that a bad job. She's no Jocelyn Brown (but then again who is!) but it makes sense for her to sing this given some of the heavy hitters who are coming along.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

Why do people boo Simon? He actuallt knows what he's takling about. Panto innit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 1, 2008)

awww and she looks gorgeous. I would go out with her.


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> It's a great tune, and she isn't doing that a bad job. She's no Jocelyn Brown (but then again who is!) but it makes sense for her to sing this given some of the heavy hitters who are coming along.


there's only two left who are in with a chance of being good...


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

Has Alexandra sung yet?


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh jesus it's the fucking hobbit.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

Disco? FFS!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

<takes parka off, straightens jammies, cracks open Hot Monster Munch>


Oh, it's him :yawn:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Has Alexandra sung yet?




no


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2008)

awful.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

You do like that word mate!!


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2008)

they should stop being so fucking shit then.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

I hate the song but the female dancers are FANTASTIC!!


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

killer b said:


> they should stop being so fucking shit then.



I understand.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

bit dull


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2008)

yeah, i was hoping for better


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

She has great hair though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

killer b said:


> yeah, i was hoping for better




I like Ruth but that wasn't her best performance


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

Ooo Alexandra next. Is she the 'splendidly shaped woman' or whatever someone called her?


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Ooo Alexandra next. Is she the 'splendidly shaped woman' or whatever someone called her?



That was me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Ooo Alexandra next. Is she the 'splendidly shaped woman' or whatever someone called her?











She's nice as well.  I like all the girls except for Diana


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> That was me.



Ra! What exactly did you say? I thought it was a v charming compliment


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

I described her as "physically a very impressive woman"


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2008)

you're liking her dress this week then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

She's goooood! 


Is she too Leona to win though?


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2008)

unimpressed.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

She is utterly enchanting, she moves with a grace that is powerful, and her voice is beguiling.

I like her dress too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

Judi Dench looked bemused


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

She has a voice for love and a body for the hottest sex imaginable


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes yes yes but is she too Leona to win??? Discuss


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes yes yes but is she too Leona to win??? Discuss





It's irrelevant.  She was on X Factor *before *Leona Lewis


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

Eh? I mean can another beautiful black woman win XFactor so soon?


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

I would certainly hope so.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

That's that settled then 

God, JLS suck


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Eh? I mean can another beautiful black woman win XFactor so soon?




oh, I don't know.  

but who do you think would have won if Leona was on X Factor 3 years ago?


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

No they are not Simon, they are 20 years too late.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh, I don't know.
> 
> but who do you think would have won if Leona was on X Factor 3 years ago?



Now _that's_ irrelevant


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

Does anyone actually vote?


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> That's that settled then
> 
> /QUOTE]


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Now _that's_ irrelevant




why?


----------



## kabbes (Nov 1, 2008)

Rachel will definitely be bottom two this week.

And Daniel, I think.  But Eoghan and Austin are vulnerable too.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

*alexandra to win*

:d


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

Fictionist said:


>



Well, I just thought that it was worth discussing whether someone who is essentially very very similar to LL would 'be allowed' to win so soon. It'd be like a load of Robbie clones winning year after year and noone else getting a proper look-in, iyswim.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, I just thought that it was worth discussing whether someone who is essentially very very similar to LL would 'be allowed' to win so soon. It'd be like a load of Robbie clones winning year after year and noone else getting a proper look-in, iyswim.



but how do you know Leona didn't copy Alexandra?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Rachel will definitely be bottom two this week.
> 
> And Daniel, I think.  But Eoghan and Austin are vulnerable too.



Evening kabbes 

I tent to think that this is a bit like Big Brother and positive or negative edits. If the producers want Eoghan to stay til the end then they can manipulate it anyway they choose, same with Rachel. Like - Daniel has had this chance and no-one is going to think that he wasn't given a fair crack, and that the memory of his dead wife has not been disrespected so he can go now, like he was alwasy going to.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> but how do you know Leona didn't copy Alexandra?



Bless you Minnie, but that's bollocks


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, I just thought that it was worth discussing whether someone who is essentially very very similar to LL would 'be allowed' to win so soon. It'd be like a load of Robbie clones winning year after year and noone else getting a proper look-in, iyswim.



I see your point, but (in my admittedly biased) opinion there isn't much of a competition in that regard, Alexandra is certainly one of (if not _the_) best vocalists in the competition. She's black and beautiful and can sing.

'Nuff said.


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Does anyone actually vote?


hell no...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> I see your point, but (in my admittedly biased) opinion there isn't much of a competition in that regard, Alexandra is certainly one of (if not _the_) best vocalists in the competition. She's black and beautiful and can sing.
> 
> 'Nuff said.



I'm giving up on this line of enquiry I think. I can see when I'm beaten


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Bless you Minnie, but that's bollocks



why?


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2008)

she can sing, but her performance was below par this week - first half was phoned in, second half just didn't fit the song.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

I disagree, and I loved that dress.

Thank you.


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2008)

the dress was nice, i'll give you that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

What do I watch now?


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2008)

taggart is on itv3. just started.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

The Xtra Factor of course!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> What do I watch now?




http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=REmxNe16sik


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

Again? 

I'm watching Too Fat to Toddle on ITV2 +1 cuz the zapper has fallen off the coffee table and I'd have to move to reach it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Again?
> 
> I'm watching Too Fat to Toddle on ITV2 +1 cuz the zapper has fallen off the coffee table and I'd have to move to reach it




haven't you watched the video I put up?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 1, 2008)

Did anyone else think that Diana's performance was absoultely terrible? I was totally bemused by the judge's comments and their riddiculous over praising. 

Also - I love the way Simon told Laura that she should sort her image out and be more quirky like Diana  If she starts being quirky like bloody Diana, I'll no longer like her


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> haven't you watched the video I put up?



I told you woman: I'm on a  dongle!

Google it!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> I told you woman: I'm on a  dongle!
> 
> Google it!




No, it might be pornographic 

It's a video of Alexandra on X Factor 3 years ago


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 1, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Does anyone actually vote?



well of course not 
that would be crossing the line 5t3IIa


from tonights show i liked diana, the one who always wears frosted lipgloss i dont know her name but she sang somebody else's guy.

I hate JLS's image, what the fuck is louis thinking? he's given them colours  he keeps drowning out their harmonies too which is such a shame. they need to do something a capella.
spanish woman comes across as a bit of a diva 
young irish one looks completely gormless when he stands smiling his vacant smile at the camera. bless.
middle aged man was awful, he must go please.

cheryl must be feeling so smug since her acts turn out consistently good performances, who does she get advice from?
I know they say that the judges are mentoring them but I'd like to know how much influence they truly have over song choice and arrangements and so on.

oh and lastly the clip they showed from last week look great. alexandra was it? i was almost sorry i missed it. Didnt think too much of her performance tonight though, it was adequate but not amazing


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 1, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Did anyone else think that Diana's performance was absoultely terrible? I was totally bemused by the judge's comments and their riddiculous over praising.
> 
> Also - I love the way Simon told Laura that she should sort her image out and be more quirky like Diana  If she starts being quirky like bloody Diana, I'll no longer like her



i quite liked it but i agree that they are way too positive about her and i dont buy her cute little girl form the backwaters act.
i did chuckle when she tried to walk off stage. i know its not funny to laugh at people who can't walk in their shoes but it took me by suprise


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> well of course not
> that would be crossing the line 5t3IIa
> 
> 
> from tonights show i liked diana, the one who always wears frosted lipgloss i dont know her name but she sang somebody else's guy.




Laura?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 1, 2008)

i don't know but her lipgloss really irritates me


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2008)

laura was well ahead this week - no-one else even came close.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

The girl in the silver dress did


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2008)

that's your dick talking, sir.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> i quite liked it but i agree that they are way too positive about her and i dont buy her cute little girl form the backwaters act.
> i did chuckle when she tried to walk off stage. i know its not funny to laugh at people who can't walk in their shoes but it took me by suprise



Oh lulz! I wondered why some of the girls spent most of the time sitting down


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 1, 2008)

killer b said:


> laura was well ahead this week - no-one else even came close.



Agreed- diana was average and her roller boots sucked - she so didnt deserve them good comments and how can simon slate Laura's style when diana looked like oliva newton john on crack....


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2008)

killer b said:


> that's your dick talking, sir.



No - it's my finer appreciation of the feminine aesthetic coupled with an acute sense of soul


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

Teehee Futurama on Sky3. William Shatner just did Eminem


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 1, 2008)

ooooh will Young's gonna be singing on the results show


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 1, 2008)

That Will Young song is bloody brilliant- i reckon its a real grower......


----------



## Gromit (Nov 1, 2008)

Whoever pointed out that Diana shrieks high pitched at the end of each line has ruined her for me. Now I know what to look for it bugs the hell out of me.

Simon going on about Gimmicks all the time. Was embryo boy's little female lead a gimmick to distract from his piss poor performance. How all the judges bigged it up i don't know. Where the hell did the get a professional dancer smaller than him? She was tiny. Cute but tiny.
Other gimmick was the dancers being lit up and moving when touched by crybabyface. Was quite good mind. A classier version of the Covent Garden mimes who move when you donate.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

Marius said:


> Whoever pointed out that Diana shrieks high pitched at the end of each line has ruined her for me. Now I know what to look for it bugs the hell out of me.




It's half a hiccup


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 1, 2008)

I LOVE will young


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 1, 2008)

I love the way Simon LEAPT out of his seat to clap for Will


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 1, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> I LOVE will young



I do to now

That was an amazing performance


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

I am shit at watching his. I was off on another channel and missed Will


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 1, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> I am shit at watching his. I was off on another channel and missed Will



HE WAS fUCKING AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 1, 2008)

He's so yummy fit aswell


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 1, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> HE WAS fUCKING AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Bollocks to it. I'm on E4 watching Dead Set as I missed the last ep yesterday.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh and since when has Will Young been a master? Master class by Will Young? Thats like me claiming to be a chess master cause I've been playing a couple of years.

Oh and thanks to Laura mentioning stuff in the press I did a quick google and found out why something about her disturbs me. Its that simple girl from Bolton act, last week i was singing in pubs shit. So false. She's dating an executive from x-factor, ditched a previous x-factor to try her luck in a stage school documentary type thing that bombed. Shes no simple girl. Shes a entertainment career girl with her eye on the prize since before she ever got on x-factor.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 1, 2008)

what the FUCK?!

Who is voting for this Daniel guy?!?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

Marius said:


> Oh and thanks to Laura mentioning stuff in the press I did a quick google and found out why something about her disturbs me. Its that simple girl from Bolton act, last week i was singing in pubs shit. So false. She's dating an executive from x-factor, ditched a previous x-factor to try her luck in a stage school documentary type thing that bombed. Shes no simple girl. Shes a entertainment career girl with her eye on the prize since before she ever got on x-factor.




so she wants to be famous.  Isn't that what the rest of them are on there for?


----------



## kabbes (Nov 1, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Rachel will definitely be bottom two this week.
> 
> And Daniel, I think.  But Eoghan and Austin are vulnerable too.


God I'm good at this game.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 1, 2008)

kabbes said:


> God I'm good at this game.



who will be going home tonight then...?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 1, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> who will be going home tonight then...?



Rachel


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

kabbes said:


> God I'm good at this game.




so, what will happen next week then smartarse?  




















Daniel or Eoghan I reckon

Why the fuck Daniel's still there in the first place is beyond me


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Rachel




I hope not


----------



## Gromit (Nov 1, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> what the FUCK?!
> 
> Who is voting for this Daniel guy?!?



Widows. 

They need a slap whoever they are.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 1, 2008)

erm...Rachel's not wearing any shoes now


----------



## Gromit (Nov 1, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> so she wants to be famous.  Isn't that what the rest of them are on there for?



Shes two faced about it though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> erm...Rachel's not wearing any shoes now




yeah, but if the stylists are going to stick them in ridiculous high heels they're not comfortable in, why bother wearing them


----------



## Gromit (Nov 1, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> erm...Rachel's not wearing any shoes now



Its a wardrobe budget thing. Diana wore shoes this week so Rachel has to do without.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 1, 2008)

Rachel was good. 
I'm quite liking whatshisface aswell actually. 

God, all the contestants seem to be so much better when they get to choose their own songs.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 1, 2008)

Rachel should go thru!!!

STOP CRYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

Marius said:


> Its a wardrobe budget thing. Diana wore shoes this week so Rachel has to do without.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

yes!


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 1, 2008)

ha ha Simon only has 1 act left


----------



## Augie March (Nov 1, 2008)

Mariah Carey night? Jebus wept.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 1, 2008)

noooooooooooooooooooooo not Mariah Carey night


----------



## Augie March (Nov 1, 2008)

Not watching the show much before, but do they ever have a Good Music Night?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 1, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooo not Mariah Carey night



I KnoW


----------



## Gromit (Nov 1, 2008)

I honestly think Austin was the better singer but the judges dont want him cause he aint pretty enough. If he'd been a looker he'd still be in.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

Marius said:


> I honestly think Austin was the better singer but the judges dont want him cause he aint pretty enough. If he'd been a looker he'd still be in.





so you think Will Young's pretty?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 1, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Mariah Carey night? Jebus wept.





Hellsbells said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooo not Mariah Carey night





Sweaty Betty said:


> I KnoW



I'm so tempted to skip the show next week.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 1, 2008)

Marius said:


> I honestly think Austin was the better singer but the judges dont want him cause he aint pretty enough. If he'd been a looker he'd still be in.



i think he's quite good looking. i would.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Not watching the show much before, but do they ever have a Good Music Night?





No


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 1, 2008)

Marius said:


> I honestly think Austin was the better singer but the judges dont want him cause he aint pretty enough. If he'd been a looker he'd still be in.



tosh!!!

She sang better when it mattered- he bored me anyway


----------



## Gromit (Nov 1, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> so you think Will Young's pretty?



Yeah he;s puuuurty. I want him to squeal like a pig.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 1, 2008)

i think will young's nice too.

*wonders about her standards*
*wonders if she has standards*


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 1, 2008)

Will young is very pretty! 
Austin's okay looking and he had quite a nice voice. But that's not enough really. He was just too dull. 
Rachel at least has a personality, and has the ability to actually come out and suprise people. I kind of sway between either absoultely hating her and really liking her, from one week to the next.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> ha ha Simon only has 1 act left


Who was really really rubbish.  I can't see why the judges all love him; he's shit.


----------



## Geri (Nov 2, 2008)

They're playing the X Factor single on Radio 2. I'm starting to like it.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 2, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> so, what will happen next week then smartarse?


I dunno right now.  I'm basing my predictions on what happens on the night.  To me it was palpably obvious that Rachel would be bottom two -- she was on first, she had a tedious song and she didn't sing with any great pizzazz.  It was a recipe for disaster.  

Also on that basis (with him being second on, which is also a bad slot), I thought Austin was favourite for taking the other bottom two place but then had a last minute change of heart that Daniel is *so* bad that surely it would make up even for Austin's clear problems on the night.  But no, it was Austin after all.

No surprises that they picked Austin to go either -- any chance to get rid of Simon's acts, really.

So we'll see what happns next week.  Right now the favourites to be bottom two has to be those that already have been bottom two and survived, since they obviously lack the support.  But as we've seen, a lackluster performance of a dull song in a graveyard slot can always make a mockery of pre-show predictions.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 2, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Who was really really rubbish.  I can't see why the judges all love him; he's shit.



This is what I don't understand either.  The kid simply can't sing in tune or remotely hold a note.  What the hell?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 2, 2008)

Is embryo boy all that Simon has left lol?

Aw poor Simon. His chances of winning have evaporated away.

The judges will be under orders to big him up even more now. Like they are doing with JLS. Trying to keep the two most important judges in the running as long as they can.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 2, 2008)

missed the second show last night, had zombies to watch.

I'm very glad austin's gone


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 2, 2008)

When does this all get repeated?  Is it today?  Anyone know?

(eta.. i don't mean the next episode next sat!)


----------



## moomoo (Nov 2, 2008)

Missed this last night but will catch up with it later...

Daniel stayed in I hear.  The teen couldn't believe he didn't go out and is gutted by Austin's departure! 

I'd have been happier if Rachel had gone - I really don't like her.


----------



## Apathy (Nov 2, 2008)

Louis Walsh looks like an really upset and angry onion when u watch xfactor on acid


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 2, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> When does this all get repeated?  Is it today?  Anyone know?
> 
> (eta.. i don't mean the next episode next sat!)


5.25pm today on itv 2.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 2, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Where is moomoo and Electrogirl??? Have they gone OUTSIDE?!


i do have a life you know

er well actually, i still watched it, i just had some friends round so wasn't commentating about it on here.




Augie March said:


> It'll be great. He's gonna create a whole new genre called Dead Wife Disco.



Oh my god I laughed so hard at his performance, it was brilliant. Cheeseorama, winktastic, clicky fingery amazment.


I loved Cheryl being festy and fighting with Louis and Cowell.

I think Austin got chucked out for having a denim shirt.

I'm wondering if the backing dancers are just taking the piss now, some of them were camping it up like I've never seen before!

I still love Diana.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 2, 2008)

Apathy said:


> Louis Walsh looks like an really upset and angry onion when u watch xfactor on acid



Me and my friends were discussing what he keeps in his eyepouches.

We decided either chickpeas, or honey.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 2, 2008)

Apathy said:


> Louis Walsh looks like an really upset and angry onion when u watch xfactor on acid



Or at any other time.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 2, 2008)

I loved Diana's song! And I haaated her last week.

What was Simon talking about, with the whole 'it's lucky you couldn't see what the crap dancers were doing behind you' thing? Was it just becasue one of the girls on rollerskates was a bit fat?

I watched bits of it live, AND a repeat and I still managed to miss Will Young singing both times.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 2, 2008)

Just watching the results show now - Will Young is incredible. 

Caught some of the performances on the first show, we laughed very much at Daniel doing Disco!   Couldn't bear Rachel, Diana was ok but if someone doesn't tie her hand behind her back I'm going to go round there and chop it off.  It's soooo effected and annoying.   Loved Laura as usual.


----------



## Geri (Nov 2, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Diana was ok but if someone doesn't tie her hand behind her back I'm going to go round there and chop it off.  It's soooo effected and annoying.



Could you put a brush through her hair while you're at it?


----------



## moomoo (Nov 2, 2008)

Geri said:


> Could you put a brush through her hair while you're at it?



Don't tempt me.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 2, 2008)

You just don't _understand_ her.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2008)

Fuck off, she lives on a heath, that's what they look like.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 2, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> You just don't _understand_ her.



Is she 'real urbans' Dilly?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 2, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Is she 'real urbans' Dilly?



she is digging her own grave.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 2, 2008)

Poor Austin.  He's crying again. 










  


Still think Rachel should have gone...


----------



## zoooo (Nov 2, 2008)

So what you're telling me is, I've now missed Will Young THREE times.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 3, 2008)

Regarding Austin going does anyone think that not being able to text vote is having an effect?

The two boy "lookers" have gone early in the compition, when before, even if they were terrible you could guarantee they would stay in with all the young girls texting in.

I doubt many parents let their kids have free reign with the phone at 35p a pop.


----------



## Looby (Nov 3, 2008)

Morning all. Just watched this because I was away at the weekend and WFT? 

Much like last week I don't think Austin is that great but he should not be going over dead wife disco dad. That was more cheesy and cringeworthy than any performance that Chico is capable of, it made me feel sick. 

I actually think that keeping the deluded spray tanned fool in any longer is cruel because he has no chance as a recording artist. The best we can hope for him is as a cruise ship singer-probably on one of those budget EasyCruises.  And wtf is going on with his hair? It's getting bigger and more orange each week. He didn't have a comb-over when he auditioned did he?

I thought Rachel was a bit shit again really-I want to get her but I don't. Alexandra was great and I love love love Laura and Diana. 

The rest-meh.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 3, 2008)

One thing I noticed about Daniel's performance this week, however, was that when I shut my eyes in sheer horror at the awfulness of it, it turned out that he actually sounded quite good.  You had to shut your eyes to be able to appreciate it, though.

This trick hasn't worked when I have shut my eyes in horror in previous weeks, however.  It was just this week.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 3, 2008)

kabbes said:


> One thing I noticed about Daniel's performance this week, however, was that when I shut my eyes in sheer horror at the awfulness of it, it turned out that he actually sounded quite good.  You had to shut your eyes to be able to appreciate it, though.
> 
> This trick hasn't worked when I have shut my eyes in horror in previous weeks, however.  It was just this week.


He's better than Irish Cherub.

But then, so was Hitler.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 3, 2008)

Eggham creeps the fuck out of me. It's horrible. He's like a paedophile in a garden gnomes body. The way he was touching and dancing with the odd looking dancer made my balls go back inside me.


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 3, 2008)

i didn't mind diana this week, there wasn't too much hiccuping and she put some fucking shoes on at last. 

but laura FTW. she is boos 

i want all the blokes to get ripped apart by zombies, please  - especially that fluffy headed baby


----------



## catrina (Nov 3, 2008)

kabbes said:


> This trick hasn't worked when I have shut my eyes in horror in previous weeks, however.  It was just this week.



So true! I actually thought he didn't deserve to go this week. I was rather surprised when the judges bashed his performance, since at least he was on key.

Austin was just a little creepy, they didn't want him in the final I'm guessing, so best to get him out of the way while they can. 

Rachel is entertaining, she won't win, but she's good for the show.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 7, 2008)

Right, x factor tomorow....who is going to sing what Mariah bloody Carey song?

Presumably nobody can sing Hero. I think i've successfully managed to blank most Mariah Carey songs from my mind  The only ones I can think of are bloody Can't liiiiiiiiive if living is without you and All i want for christmas is yoooooooooooooooo. Both of which i'm sure will be sung tomorow. What else?

By the way, did anyone else hear this rumour about Diana going out with that little Irish child Eugen or whatever his name is. Bizzare.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 7, 2008)

From memory, isn't she 17?  And he's 16, IIRC?  He just looks like he is about 8.  And she's been dressed up to look 22.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes -- Eoghan is 16
Diana is 17


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 7, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Right, x factor tomorow....who is going to sing what Mariah bloody Carey song?


Why does it have to be Maria Bloody Carey?  

Can I thole watching?  Can I thole _not_ watching?

Bastards.


----------



## g force (Nov 7, 2008)

JLS are surely doing "I'll be there" which is a cheat as a J5 song but she did do a cover!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 7, 2008)

g force said:


> she did do a cover!


She is a cover artist, though, isn't she?

She sounds like one.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 7, 2008)

Laura to do Heartbreaker please 

Alexandra probably will do Vision of Love or similar squawker. Dead Wife Dad will do whichever one mentions a dead wife.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 7, 2008)

I lurve vision of love


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 7, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Yes -- Eoghan is 16
> Diana is 17



'...Singing since the age of two along to Disney cartoons, Eoghan would love to be the male equivalent of an Irish Leona Lewis...'    

erm, right. How exactly can a male Irish child bear any resemblance to Leona Lewis  Why doesn't he just say, he'd love to win the x factor and become succesful like Leona Lewis


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 7, 2008)

He resembles Hitler, though.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 7, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Dead Wife Dad will do whichever one mentions a dead wife.



Bwahaha!

I love hating him.

Perhaps almost toooo much.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 7, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Bwahaha!
> 
> I love hating him.
> 
> Perhaps almost toooo much.



He seems to be getting more orange every week 

His tangoness isn't really helping him get rid of the cruise ship image that Simon keeps saying he has either


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 7, 2008)

I liked louis comment about looking for the perfect cruise ship singer, then he'd be the perfect pub singer


----------



## Geri (Nov 8, 2008)

Tonight's song choices:

http://xfactor-updates.com/blog/x-factor-songlist-saturday-november-8th/


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 8, 2008)

Geri said:


> Tonight's song choices:
> 
> http://xfactor-updates.com/blog/x-factor-songlist-saturday-november-8th/



Yeah Diana is doing my fave!


----------



## Geri (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm not really au fait with Mariah Carey's work, although I know Without You as I remember the original.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 8, 2008)

diana might not be performing tonight though - she's got laryngitus (sp?!)


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 8, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> diana might not be performing tonight though - she's got laryngitus (sp?!)



wtf.

that would be awful.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 8, 2008)

ballads fucking ballads  ffs!


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 8, 2008)

Lost a bit of interest, to be honest.

Not that impressed with the overall standard this year... only Austin stood out... and how he went last week just baffles me.

Not only was he by far the best singer.. but  his version of Billie Jean outrsripped David Cook's (american idol) by being tighter and in a higher key.

Alright he had creepy eyes.. but it's still lame that he got voted out.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 8, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> ballads fucking ballads  ffs!



Yeah I don't know all those songs but the ones I do know are slowies.

Except Always Be My Baby. More mid-tempo.

Where the fuck is Dreamlover? Or Fantasy?


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 8, 2008)

they wouldn't be able to sing them! mariah's got a 27 octave range


----------



## 1927 (Nov 8, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> ballads fucking ballads  ffs!



Why dont they do something diiferent for a change. Next week for instance I would like to see X-Factor singing The Pogues!


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 8, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> they wouldn't be able to sing them! mariah's got a 27 octave range



well i manage bloody well in the shower.

well i sound good to me anyway.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 8, 2008)

1927 said:


> Why dont they do something diiferent for a change. Next week for instance I would like to see X-Factor singing The Pogues!



Or Drum and Bass week, but definitely not Mika week  

An indie week would be good.


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> diana might not be performing tonight though - she's got laryngitus (sp?!)



Nooooooooooooooooo!   What happens if she doesn't sing, does she get kicked out?


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 8, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo!   What happens if she doesn't sing, does she get kicked out?



She'll get a bye into next week according to Digital spy.


----------



## Geri (Nov 8, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> She'll get a bye into next week according to Digital spy.



How convenient.


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2008)

Geri said:


> How convenient.



Well it wouldn't be fair to kick her out because she's ill would it?


----------



## Geri (Nov 8, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Well it wouldn't be fair to kick her out because she's ill would it?



But if she doesn't perform, she has an advantage over the others.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 8, 2008)

I have to watch the x-factor tonight as i've promised to send moomoo a text later to tell her who gets kicked out 

(((((((me)))))))))


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2008)

Geri said:


> But if she doesn't perform, she has an advantage over the others.



And anyone else in the same position would get the same treatment. I'm sure she would much rather be singing and lets face it, she's not going anywhere anyway.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 8, 2008)

God i hate Mariah bloody Carey  That was such a boring song too...

Was she miming


----------



## 1927 (Nov 8, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> God i hate Mariah bloody Carey  That was such a boring song too...
> 
> Was she miming



That was shit, if it went to the vote she wouldn't be on next week!!


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> God i hate Mariah bloody Carey  That was such a boring song too...
> 
> Was she miming



She was shrieking at the end.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2008)

Eighoan did ok...   I don't normally like him either..


----------



## Groucho (Nov 8, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Eighoan did ok...   I don't normally like him either..



yeh, that's what I thought. He has been consistantly crap and was ok tonight. A bit dull but sang well.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2008)

I hate that Eggham was good.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes, Foetus was good, Ruth was rubbish.
It's all gone topsy turvy.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 8, 2008)

I thought it was Eoghan's best one so far 

Louis was right about his hair though. Bit too loobrush for me


----------



## 1927 (Nov 8, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> I thought it was Eoghan's best one so far
> 
> Louis was right about his hair though. Bit too loobrush for me


What the fuck has his hair got to do with the price of eggs tho?

Its about fucking singing init?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 8, 2008)

wow... Laura....

She has it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 8, 2008)

wait.

she stood up and the piano kept on playing. was she playing at all?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 8, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> I thought it was Eoghan's best one so far
> 
> Louis was right about his hair though. Bit too loobrush for me



Does he have hair implants?  No one can naturally have that much hair.


----------



## Groucho (Nov 8, 2008)

bit shouty. not that great.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 8, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> wait.
> 
> she stood up and the piano kept on playing. was she playing at all?



The piano playing got a bit better when she stood up though, so i reckon she was playing.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2008)

I hate that weird shriek in Laura's voice. I hate Laura.


----------



## Groucho (Nov 8, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I hate that weird shriek in Laura's voice. I hate Laura.



that's an extreme reaction  all she does is sing okish


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 8, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I hate that weird shriek in Laura's voice. I hate Laura.



Although I like Laura, and Diana, the thing Diana does with her voice is far far worse.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 8, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I hate that weird shriek in Laura's voice. I hate Laura.



I really like laura, but she wasn't brilliant this week.

Ooh. Rachel blaming Danni for the song choices


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 8, 2008)

this is really bad.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2008)

oh god.. even the drumming gorilla couldn't save this..


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 8, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> oh god.. even the drumming gorilla couldn't save this..


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 8, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> this is really bad.



Aye. This is awful.

I wonder who picked this song for her...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2008)

that's awful. bet Danni is made up


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 8, 2008)

What are people reading in the papers about her?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2008)

i fucking hate the judges, their agenda is painfully obvious.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 8, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> What are people reading in the papers about her?



There was something in the tabloids about her mugging an old lady years ago.

Don't know if it was that or the story about her sacking Danni as her mentor


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2008)

Ooh you love to hate things don't you?!  This show must be a god-send... 



ChrisFilter said:


> I hate that Eggham was good.






ChrisFilter said:


> I hate that weird shriek in Laura's voice. I hate Laura.





ChrisFilter said:


> i fucking hate the judges, their agenda is painfully obvious.


----------



## Groucho (Nov 8, 2008)

Lot of duff notes. The judges were really quite leniant.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2008)

Groucho said:


> that's an extreme reaction  all she does is sing okish



She has a great voice. My hatred is largely irrational. I just find her so simpering and dull.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 8, 2008)

It's saying something when Eoghan comes out as the best one so far tonight 

JLS will surely save us


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Ooh you love to hate things don't you?!  This show must be a god-send...



I'm livid, GG. Livid.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 8, 2008)

I enjoy and endorse Chrisfilters hatred.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm livid, GG. Livid.



Don't blame you... I feel let down and disappointed myself..


----------



## Groucho (Nov 8, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Although I like Laura, and Diana, the thing Diana does with her voice is far far worse.



I like what Diana does with her voice, It sets her apart from other x factor contestants and makes up a little for the lack of power in her voice. It is a reference to Irish folk singing and is clearly influenced by the likes of Delores O'Riordan. 
I have consistantlyu liked Diana so far but the Irish refs didn't really quite fit with last week's song. She can't afford to rely on that one trick. But even without that her singing has been different and interesting.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 8, 2008)

Irish refs me arse, it's just a well known vocal trick she overuses. That's all.


----------



## Groucho (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh no! 

(great tv ) 

edit - oh I thought she was gonna go on 'unpracticed' and suspected it was put on.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 8, 2008)

ooooooooooooooo


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 8, 2008)

Chuck her out! Actually, no one should go out this week. Apart from dead wife guy.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2008)

And now my bloody puppy-cam has frozen...  probably in protest.  God I might have to actually go out tonight...


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm livid, GG. Livid.


there's an idea. gg allin week.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2008)

killer b said:


> there's an idea. gg allin week.



Eh?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2008)

shame, I enjoy Diana's performances. Apart from those shorts last week. Bit creepy.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 8, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Chuck her out! Actually, no one should go out this week. Apart from dead wife guy.



He is still there? Every week I am convinced he has been shown the door for being unbearably rubbish.


----------



## Groucho (Nov 8, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Chuck her out! Actually, no one should go out this week. Apart from dead wife guy.



He should have gone weeks ago.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 8, 2008)

killer b said:


> there's an idea. gg allin week.



*speechless*

not sure what to make of that idea!!! 

*throws poo at simon cowell*


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2008)

_pH_ said:


> *speechless*
> 
> not sure what to make of that idea!!!
> 
> *throws poo at simon cowell*


i just want to see foetus boy smearing himself with shit and then mutilating himself with a broken bottle on-stage.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 8, 2008)

killer b said:


> i just want to see foetus boy smearing himself with shit and then mutilating himself with a broken bottle on-stage.



then running outside naked to try and hail a cab?  x 100000000


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2008)

the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2008)

'little miss showbiz' Lol. Louis is such a fucking cock.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 8, 2008)

killer b said:


> i just want to see foetus boy smearing himself with shit and then mutilating himself with a broken bottle on-stage.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2008)

still confused about this - I asked gaijinboy about "allin" and he's waffling on about poker - nothing about smearing oneself with shit... he plays poker quite a lot - should I be worried?


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 8, 2008)

I really like JLS 

I don't even like boybands


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 8, 2008)

obama reference?
oh louis, tut tut tut
*hangs head*


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> still confused about this - I asked gaijinboy about "allin" and he's waffling on about poker - nothing about smearing oneself with shit... he plays poker quite a lot - should I be worried?


sorry, chris abrieviating your name to GG simply reminded me of everyone's favourite punk prankster GG allin... nowt else to do with you.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2008)

killer b said:


> sorry, chris abrieviating your name to GG simply reminded me of everyone's favourite punk prankster GG allin... nowt else to do with you.



ok.. phew - so my husband isn't secretly smearing himself in shit then... that's a relief.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 8, 2008)

GG Allin


----------



## Groucho (Nov 8, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> obama reference?
> oh louis, tut tut tut
> *hangs head*



any thing to get more votes however cringeworthy. doesn't matter that the audience aren't idiots, it only matters that there are enough idiots who can be swayed to spend money voting on the basis of such silliness.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 8, 2008)

killer b said:


> sorry, chris abrieviating your name to GG simply reminded me of everyone's favourite punk prankster GG allin... nowt else to do with you.



You don't really expect a GG Allin reference on an X Factor thread 


Dead wife guy is going to go through with this one


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I hate him.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2008)

i've decided I love Daniel. Despite the most awkward hug ever. Good on him.


----------



## Groucho (Nov 8, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I hate him.



Yes, his best performance yet. It was still shit. Louis was right about limited vocal range.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> i've decided I love Daniel. Despite the most awkward hug ever. Good on him.



Really?  I hate him!


----------



## Groucho (Nov 8, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> i've decided I love Daniel. Despite the most awkward hug ever. Good on him.



hate. love. you are so full of extremes. 

I find them mostly mediocre incluiding Daniel. Mind you I hate mediocrity.


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> i've decided I love Daniel. Despite the most awkward hug ever. Good on him.



He's fucking awful Chris, do you need your ears cleaned out? He is even more orange and ginger this week too.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2008)

i want to give him a hug.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2008)

why is no-one doing 'all i want for christmas is you'?


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> i want to give him a hug.



I want to put him put of his misery.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> He's fucking awful Chris, do you need your ears cleaned out? He is even more orange and ginger this week too.



I felt wooed. I want him to rescue me.


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I felt wooed. I want him to rescue me.



pmsl.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2008)

glad i only caught the last few songs. they were well lame.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2008)

great performance, ruined by the flustered "oh my days" cheese emotion at the end.

I bet Daniel is a gentle lover.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 8, 2008)

killer b said:


> glad i only caught the last few songs. they were well lame.



It was pretty awful this week.

I mean, if Eoghan and Daniel are among the best performances...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2008)

i just cried at the eggham review. I need to knock the drugs on the head.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2008)

The only good thing about this week was getting to read about GG Allin on Wikipedia.


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> great performance, ruined by the flustered "oh my days" cheese emotion at the end.
> 
> I bet Daniel is a gentle lover.



I bet he's a sobber. He'd grizzle all over you and totally ruin the sexing.


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 8, 2008)

i liked laura.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> The only good thing about this week was getting to read about GG Allin on Wikipedia.


bloody hell. it must've been shit if that was the high point.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I bet he's a sobber. He'd grizzle all over you and totally ruin the sexing.



I reckon he'd spit on me and pull my hair. Nnngg.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 8, 2008)

so....ummmm.....who got kicked out then? I need to text moomoo!


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2008)

we won't know until the results later on...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2008)

_pH_ said:


> so....ummmm.....who got kicked out then? I need to text moomoo!



You have to sit through family fortunes to find that out.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 8, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> You have to sit through family fortunes to find that out.




really? oh crap


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 8, 2008)

Where is moomoo? 

Has she got a date?


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2008)

I love Family Fortunes and I especially love Vernon.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 8, 2008)

The girl Alex did it again. Looked beautiful, sang beautifully (although her voice is closer to Toni Braxton than MC's).

Rachel has to go now.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 8, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Where is moomoo?
> 
> Has she got a date?



nah! she's in london with the teen for the teen's 16th birthday. I met up with them earlier and did the whole 'tour guide' bit 

but she made me promise to text her the x-factor result


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 8, 2008)

_pH_ said:


> but she made me promise to text her the x-factor result



Just tell her Daniel has gone


----------



## Geri (Nov 8, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> The girl Alex did it again. Looked beautiful, sang beautifully (although her voice is closer to Toni Braxton than MC's).



I agree, she is the best by miles.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2008)

fictionist just wants to put his willy in her.

she's mondo average.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 8, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I hate that Eggham was good.



yeah me too! I was surprised by him tonight.

but... ALEXANDRA FTW!!!!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 8, 2008)

What exactly did Louis say?
I only heard the word Obama, and then saw Dermot cringing and hugging the floor.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2008)

'can jls win the x factor? yes we can!'


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am voting for Mariah Carey to go.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 8, 2008)

Another shit performance by MC!


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 8, 2008)

1927 said:


> Another shit performance by MC!



She sounds like she's got a cold


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2008)

warbling fucktard.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2008)

CRAP!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1927 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm not a fan, could you tell?, so know nothing about MC, but so many of those MC songs they sang were covers, weren't they?


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 8, 2008)

killer b said:


> warbling fucktard.



Has Jefe nicked your login 

I do agree though


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG I thought Rachel was a goner after that performance. She was so out of tune


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2008)

no way!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2008)

WTF is going on?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## butchersapron (Nov 8, 2008)

Get in there Alan!


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> WTF is going on?


ruth & that lass from bolton in the bottom 2.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 8, 2008)

this is the worst crime in history.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2008)

killer b said:


> ruth & that lass from bolton in the bottom 2.



Yes yes yes.. I _know_ that - I am expressing my surprise at this outcome... 


(but thank you for very kindly making sure I'm in the loop!)


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2008)

This is getting really pathetic now. There's no way dead wife dad should still be in. I've said it before but the people voting for him are fucking morons.


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2008)

I think Ruth should go. I'm disturbed by her love of soft rock.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2008)

is laura adding extra weird vocal shit to make up for diana not being on this week?

could go either way. my money's on ruth being out though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2008)

Did Laura just put on a funny voice - does she normally sound like that?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 8, 2008)

Because you don't put your money where your mouths are.  Only morons spend their money on texting.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2008)

heh. what a joke.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 8, 2008)

Noooooooooooooo

Travesty 

Laura is one of the best singers


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 8, 2008)

what a crock of shit!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 8, 2008)

Laura was actually good. Ruth was all shouty and hair flicky.


----------



## Groucho (Nov 8, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Because you don't put your money where your mouths are.  Only morons spend their money on texting.



evidently


----------



## zoooo (Nov 8, 2008)

Louis purely did that because Cheryl pissed him off earlier!

S'why I hate him, he doesn't base his choices on the singers EVER, if one of Simon's is up, he votes them off, he just purely bases it on getting back at the other judges.

Grrr.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 8, 2008)

aww she is so gutted.

She wins _my_ X factor. That is a much better competition to win.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2008)

Right then.  I'm off out.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 8, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Louis purely did that because Cheryl pissed him off earlier!
> 
> S'why I hate him, he doesn't base his choices on the singers EVER, if one of Simon's is up, he votes them off, he just purely bases it on getting back at the other judges.
> 
> Grrr.



Did you hear Jo Brand slagging him off on HIGNFY last night?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 8, 2008)

Laura was my flatmate's favourite.  She sang for him every week.  What did he do for her other than have a wank? 

He's looking to lay blame.  It lies with him!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 8, 2008)

1927 said:


> Did you hear Jo Brand slagging him off on HIGNFY last night?



Oh yes!! She called him a fairy I believe... Aw.
But I can't remember what else she said. Something jolly nasty I hope.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 8, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> aww she is so gutted.
> 
> She wins _my_ X factor. That is a much better competition to win.



Yeah. She wins mine too


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 8, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Laura was my flatmate's favourite.  She sang for him every week.  What did he do for her other than have a wank?
> 
> He's looking to lay blame.  It lies with him!



I'm blaming dodgepot - she's his favourite and he didn't vote this week


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 8, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I'm blaming dodgepot - she's his favourite and he didn't vote this week



I think I will blame dodgepot as well.

*shakes fist*


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 8, 2008)

we're going out soon, and I'm going to refuse to sit with him on the bus. and then I'll make him sit in the corner all night, so he can have a good, long, hard think about what he's done.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 8, 2008)

quite right too, tanky.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2008)

Those two shouldn't have been in the sing off.  The worst (in order) are Irish Cherub (who is evil and worse than Hitler), Dead Wife Guy, and J2O.  That those tossers got voted through is just sick.  Paedo priests are voting for the Evil Hitler Kid, obviously.  

And now Laura voted off, when she should have been in the final?  The world's gone mad.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 8, 2008)

I think Ruth deserved to stay - Laura peaked in week one and has been all over the place ever since. Still, neither of them should have gone tonight - how the fuck is Daniel still in this? Rachel hasn't had a good week in ages either.

Alexandra's best by far - she reminds me of Leona in the way she just seems to improve every week. She'll be absolutely storming by the time the final rolls around.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2008)

andy2002 said:


> how the fuck is Daniel still in this?


He's not the worst; Devil Child is.

Fucking Lena Zavaroni reincarnated as a Leprechaun. 


But, yes for those two go through, but Ruth and Laura be in the sing off?  Wrong.  I hope the Public are ashamed.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 8, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> He's not the worst; Devil Child is.



Normally, I'd agree but I think Devil Child is actually improving - tonight was the first time I didn't shout "Fuck off you annoying little prick" at the telly when he was on. Daniel serves up the same old mediocre shit every time without fail.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 8, 2008)

What the HELL is going on, the x factor has become a joke 
Something must have gone drastically wrong this week b'cos I'm just totally and utterly bemused by the most riddiculous results i have ever seen in x factor history.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 8, 2008)

did you vote, Hellsbells?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 8, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> did you vote, Hellsbells?



er, well no


----------



## zoooo (Nov 8, 2008)

Do you remember a couple of series ago when Louis voted off that excellent girl who was expected to win, because he 'couldn't vote against a fellow Irish' girl group? Who were SHITE.

It really is time he fecked off. 

Mind you, they all do a lot of tactical voting. But at least they have the intelligence to hide it.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 8, 2008)

Another thing that pissed me right off - if it had been one of the crapper contestants like Daniel - who had laryngitis - do you think he'd have been given a free pass into next week....


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Another thing that pissed me right off - if it had been one of the crapper contestants like Daniel - who had laryngitis - do you think he'd have been given a free pass into next week....


I hope so.  Fair's fair.


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2008)

was laura in the bottom 2 'cause of it being in the news about her being a producers girlf or whatever she is?


----------



## Celt (Nov 9, 2008)

what is happening about the diana/debbie (one that didn't  sing cos of illness) is she out or through, can't find a reference 

please


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2008)

through


----------



## Geri (Nov 9, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> did you vote, Hellsbells?



What's the point of voting if the judges can ride roughshod over it, though?


----------



## blues (Nov 9, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Do you remember a couple of series ago when Louis voted off that excellent girl who was expected to win, because he 'couldn't vote against a fellow Irish' girl group? Who were SHITE.
> 
> It really is time he fecked off.
> 
> Mind you, they all do a lot of tactical voting. But at least they have the intelligence to hide it.



Yeah he booted Maria instead of the Conway Sisters ... I was really glad when they booted him off the show and mightily pissed off when they brought him back. The guy has no credibility and they should drop him again - fast 



andy2002 said:


> Rachel hasn't had a good week in ages either.



http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/xfactor/a134676/update-rachel-fires-mentor-minogue.html

I sooo hope she goes next week - arrogant bitch.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 9, 2008)

I really liked Rachel at first but apart from the week she sang Nina Simone she has been terrible.

Her attitude doesn't help her one bit in the likeability stakes.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 9, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Another thing that pissed me right off - if it had been one of the crapper contestants like Daniel - who had laryngitis - do you think he'd have been given a free pass into next week....



I think so, otherwise X-Factor would be a week short and it's to late to replace her with someone else.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 9, 2008)

Geri said:


> What's the point of voting if the judges can ride roughshod over it, though?



They can't.  They can only choose between the bottom 2.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2008)

Well that was a shitter. I didn't like Laura's JAZZ voice though. Bit too Belinda off Big Brother for me.

Ruth scares me with her desperado soft rock ballards she chooses in the sing offs each time and she sings them so thrashy and wild.

I didn't find Laura that likeable though, her eyes were a bit dead when she performed imo.

Simon blates kept Ruth in because he wants to do rude stuff to her.

Daniel is making me laugh more and more each week. What is up with his hair? It's so yellow, like it's been nicotine stained.


Alexandra was good.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 9, 2008)

blues said:


> Yeah he booted Maria instead of the Conway Sisters ...



The single greatest injustice in X Factor history. I sulked for a week. Maria was great - wonder what she's up to now?


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 9, 2008)

andy2002 said:


> The single greatest injustice in X Factor history. I sulked for a week. Maria was great - wonder what she's up to now?



She released a single last year but it only reached number 20 in the charts.

It was a pretty good track too.


----------



## Looby (Nov 9, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> She released a single last year but it only reached number 20 in the charts.
> 
> It was a pretty good track too.



Was she the dead dad one?


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Was she the dead dad one?



no dead dad was last year i think.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 9, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Just tell her Daniel has gone



Oi!!  

Well, we were gobsmacked by that result!  What's going on? 

I haven't seen them singing but Laura was our favourite.   We're very sad.


----------



## Looby (Nov 9, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Oi!!
> 
> Well, we were gobsmacked by that result!  What's going on?
> 
> I haven't seen them singing but Laura was our favourite.   We're very sad.



Innit, I was very upset. 

Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## moomoo (Nov 9, 2008)

Fantastic thank you sparklefish!


----------



## Looby (Nov 9, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Fantastic thank you sparklefish!



Good. My parents took me to london for the day for my 7th birthday and I loved it, I was so excited. I wore this awful grey suit  and thanked them for giving me london for the day. *pukes*


----------



## moomoo (Nov 9, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Good. My parents took me to london for the day for my 7th birthday and I loved it, I was so excited. I wore this awful grey suit  and thanked them for giving me london for the day. *pukes*



Awww!  My girl didn't stop thanking me either!    And a special thanks to PH for being such a fabulous tour guide!


----------



## oddworld (Nov 9, 2008)

I just watched it as I was out last night, I can't feckin believe it.

Laura was amazing at the end.

Why does Louis always get the final vote, can't they mix that up abit. 

Oh and did anyone think Mariah looked odd, she seemed very stiff and her face looked really bloated.


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2008)

sounded like she had a cold too, i think.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 9, 2008)

Who do people reckon the last three are going to be then? My money's on Diana, Alexandra and Eoghan, with JLS just missing out.


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah, sounds about right. although if the dwarf ever makes it into the lowest 2, he'll be out.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2008)

oddworld said:


> Why does Louis always get the final vote, can't they mix that up abit.



Yeah that is rubbish. It means he gets to swing it whichever way he likes. 

Oh Louis. I wish you are your bitter eyebags would F OFF.


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Nov 9, 2008)

oddworld said:


> I just watched it as I was out last night, I can't feckin believe it.
> 
> Laura was amazing at the end.
> 
> ...




Can't believe Laura's gone now  Mariah did look really stiff, may she was wearing a stiff corset,


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 9, 2008)

Rad Nance said:


> Can't believe Laura's gone now



Was laura the blatant Amy Winehouse copycat?


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Was laura the blatant Amy Winehouse copycat?



Yeah. She was good when she wasn't shooobady wop wopping.


----------



## Geri (Nov 10, 2008)

Someone on Handbag lives near the X Factor house, and was waiting outside with her kids for autographs. She said Rachel was lovely, spent loads of time with them chatting, hugging and giving them her autograph, but "Diana looked at us like something she'd stepped in..."


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 10, 2008)

oddworld said:


> Laura was amazing at the end.



yeah, she was. i'm not gonna watch it anymore now she's gone. *that's* how deeply i feel about this. yeah.


----------



## madzone (Nov 10, 2008)

I saw this for the frst time at my mums last night. None of them strike me as being anything out of the ordinary.

*shrugs*

meh


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 10, 2008)

I think the judges were shocked that Laura ended up in the sing off. The cynical side of me thinks that she was always going to go if she ended up in the bottom two after the story broke of her dating one of the producers. If they hadn't voted her off people would have been calling it a fix.


----------



## Geri (Nov 10, 2008)

I feel a bit sorry for her about that, apparently he is not one of the producers or an executive, but someone who manages the audience.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 10, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Awww!  My girl didn't stop thanking me either!    And a special thanks to PH for being such a fabulous tour guide!



you're welcome


----------



## Gromit (Nov 10, 2008)

oddworld said:


> Why does Louis always get the final vote, can't they mix that up abit.


 

Not always. I distinctly remember Cowell sending it to deadlock when he should have pushed Ruth through for her Purple Rain, which was awesome.


----------



## zenie (Nov 10, 2008)

IMO I don't think Laura's got that great a voice in some respects, she's very weak in lots and lots of songs, it's no good belting out the massive notes if you can't sing a normal tune. And dating a producer, well well!! 

I still want JLS to win, those boys are gonna go far


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 10, 2008)

urgh JLS are _dull._


----------



## Gromit (Nov 10, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> yeah, she was. i'm not gonna watch it anymore now she's gone. *that's* how deeply i feel about this. yeah.


 
I was only watching cause Dodgepot was. Now that he isn't i won't either. *thats* how deeply i feel about Dodgepot.


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 10, 2008)

zenie said:


> IMO I don't think Laura's got that great a voice in some respects, she's very weak in lots and lots of songs, it's no good belting out the massive notes if you can't sing a normal tune. And dating a producer, well well!!



i think she's a perfectly good singer. her "over the rainbow" was great - and she's good because she doesn't always belt out the notes, and she can control her voice well. ruth just sticks it on full volume and belows it out.


----------



## Geri (Nov 10, 2008)

zenie said:


> And dating a producer, well well!!



Yes, clearly that's given her an advantage.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 10, 2008)

Apparently JLS stands for Jack the Lad Swing 
God knows why. 

I think JLS are okay only when singing in harmony. The only one who has a decent solo voice is the wierd little guy. The rest all sounded appauling on their solos in that 'mariah carey' song - totally off key and cringeworthingly bad. I'm suprised no one else has noticed or mentioned this. 

I've been thinking about the whole Laura thing and feel slightly less outraged now. I mean, she had an amazing voice, but she was kind of dull and not very likable. Plus she made a huge mistake singing that bloody Over the Rainbow song in the sing off. Ruth is always really clever with her song choices. 

Anyway, the show isn't really about finding the person with the  'x factor' anymore. It's all about the judges. I mean, Louis just voted off the competition really. Laura was always going to be a bigger threat to JLS than Ruth.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 10, 2008)

I think the revelation in the papers that she is dating the person resonsible for the audiences on X-Factor didn't help.

Even if it did not make any difference to her getting in, people will always think that it did.  Hence people not voting for her this week.


----------



## zenie (Nov 10, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> i think she's a perfectly good singer. her "over the rainbow" was great - and she's good because she doesn't always belt out the notes, and she can control her voice well. ruth just sticks it on full volume and belows it out.


 
Well you're entitled to your opinion 



Geri said:


> Yes, clearly that's given her an advantage.


 
There is always scope for it though, and always speculation that it could help her. Which is why they say you can't go on things like this if you're connected to someone in the production company I thought?


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 10, 2008)

1. why are these poor people forced to sing granny music all the time.
2. why is the peaches geldof clone still in the running?
3. mariah carey was worse out the lot


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 10, 2008)

maximilian ping said:


> 1. why are these poor people forced to sing granny music all the time.
> 2. why is the peaches geldof clone still in the running?
> 3. mariah carey was worse out the lot



god yeah, Mariah Carey was awful. Wasn't that the most dreary song EVER

Next week it's 'best of British' music....


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 10, 2008)

JLS are the only ones I can see having any sort of extended career after the show (perhaps Diana if she hooked up with a good songwriter). The rest are bland beyond belief.

That said, Laura had the best voice in the entire show, Ruth should have been gone.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 10, 2008)

Alexandra has the best voice of the remaining contestants.

I might stick a bet on her before the odds get too bad.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 10, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Alexandra has the best voice of the remaining contestants.
> 
> I might stick a bet on her before the odds get too bad.



Alexandra won't win. She comes across as way too over confident and cocky. It's like she thinks she's won already. She sings well yeah, but she's just a bit meh. Total lack of warmth or charm or likeabiility.  

JLS need to sing some r'n'b. And stop wearing those stupid JLS t-shirts and sort their image out. They'd do okay then. 

The final's gonna be Diana and the Egnog boy with the big hair. Or JLS if they're given the right songs.


----------



## zenie (Nov 10, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Alexandra has the best voice of the remaining contestants.
> 
> I might stick a bet on her before the odds get too bad.


 

She's got a great voice, definitley the best technically in the competition, and she was a successful backing singer of course. But I do think she's a bit 'boring'


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

zenie said:


> She's got a great voice, definitley the best technically in the competition.



The best voice _left_ in the competition. Anyway x-factor isn't about the best voice.. it's about the x-factor, innit?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 10, 2008)

And alan definitely has it.


----------



## zenie (Nov 10, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> The best voice _left_ in the competition. Anyway x-factor isn't about the best voice.. it's about the x-factor, innit?


 

Who had the best voice that got booted out then? 

Yeh exactly, but who_ is_ that now?


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> And alan definitely has it.


The ex-factor, maybe.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

zenie said:


> Who had the best voice that got booted out then?
> 
> Yeh exactly, but who_ is_ that now?



Are you talking to yourself, woman?  

Austin Drage.. by a country mile. But I think his creepy eyes and stage school mannerisms worked against him.

He was bloody good, though.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 10, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> I think the revelation in the papers that she is dating the person resonsible for the audiences on X-Factor didn't help.
> 
> Even if it did not make any difference to her getting in, people will always think that it did.  Hence people not voting for her this week.



It didn't help that people kept calling him one of the X Factor producers in the stories about it. 

He's the bloke in charge of Applause Store, and like you say, they get the audiences for X Factor and loads of other shows.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Are you talking to yourself, woman?
> 
> Austin Drage.. by a country mile. But I think his creepy eyes and stage school mannerisms worked against him.
> 
> He was bloody good, though.


He was bland, mannered, and had no personality.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> He was bland, mannered, and had no personality.



That's what I meant by stage school mannerisms... 

However he didn't sing like that. His version of Billie Jean was miles better than David Cooks and in a higher key. Which makes it even more impressive.

All of them (with maybe the exception of Rachel) are bland, mannered with no personality.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Yeah.. that's what I meant by stage school mannerisms...


His voice was bland, mannered, and had no personality, too.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> His voice was bland, mannered, and had no personality, too.



No way, man. It was just very very tight compared to most of the others... bum-notes does not a personality make.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> bum-notes does not a personality make.


Of course.  But he was the Sting/Phil Collins of the competition, whereas Laura was (potentially) the Ella Fitzgerald.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Of course.  But he was the Sting/Phil Collins of the competition, whereas Laura was (potentially) the Ella Fitzgerald.



I did like Laura, but purlease.. Ella Fitzgerald?

Now _that_ was a voice built by a life - rather than by a vocal coach.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> I did like Laura, but purlease.. Ella Fitzgerald?


Metaphor, Kizmet.  Metaphor.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't care if you met 'er.... she's still in a different league.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 10, 2008)

If little Eoqugghhen does win, how will he do tours and promotion and stuff as he is too young to stay up for the xtra factor on ITV2?


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

Eoughauqehan Queuueheeweeegg must not win.

If only because there will be no letters of the alphabet left.


----------



## marshall (Nov 10, 2008)

He won't win, he'll make final 3 with Diana and JLS.

JLS to win.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Eoughauqehan Queuueheeweeegg must not win.
> 
> If only because there will be no letters of the alphabet left.


That's _rascist_!


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2008)

Rhydian for the win!


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> That's _rascist_!



It's true.. I hate little rascs...


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2008)

Anyway, Louis voted off Laura because she was tons better than J20, and he wants to eliminate as much of the serious competition as he can.  That much is obvious.  That's why the dual role as mentor/judge is bollocks.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Anyway, Louis voted off Laura because she was tons better than J20, and he wants to eliminate as much of the serious competition as he can.  That much is obvious.  That's why the dual role as mentor/judge is bollocks.



In some respects.. but she was in the bottom two.. ultimately if she was that popular she wouldn't have been there. The dual judge/mentor role also serves as a buffer between a mindless voting public and the contestants.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> In some respects.. but she was in the bottom two.. ultimately if she was that popular she wouldn't have been there. The dual judge/mentor role also serves as a buffer between a mindless voting public and the contestants.


No; in Strictly the judges aren't mentors, and they ostensibly have the same role visa vis the bottom two, but they vote on the ability in the dance off, not tactically in the interests of their mentorees.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 10, 2008)

Alexandra will win. Diana should win but won't. There you go, I've told you all what happens. Now you can all spend your saturday nights doing something more constructive.

Nobody involved in this show, singers, judges, audience or voters, seems to comprehend the distinction between talent and mere histrionics. Everyone starts every song in fifth gear and then when they try to build on that it all breaks down into warbling and the high notes equivalent of a pissing contest. Diana seems to be the only one with any idea about subtlety and progression, so we must hope she doesn't win and have her voice kicked to death by endless prefab power ballads.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> No; in Strictly the judges aren't mentors, and they ostensibly have the same role visa vis the bottom two, but they vote on the ability in the dance off, not tactically in the interests of their mentorees.



I know what you mean.. but the prize makes a difference.. there's a recording contract up for grabs and so the mentors/judges do have an element of favouritism.. it's part of the competition, isn't it?


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> Nobody involved in this show, singers, judges, audience or voters, seems to comprehend the distinction between talent and mere histrionics. Everyone starts every song in fifth gear and then when they try to build on that it all breaks down into warbling and the high notes equivalent of a pissing contest.



They only have 30 seconsd or so.. not much time to go throught the gears... so I'm not sure yo can blame them for this one.



> Diana seems to be the only one with any idea about subtlety and progression, so we must hope she doesn't win and have her voice kicked to death by endless prefab power ballads.



You fancy her, don't you?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 10, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> You fancy her, don't you?



Sort of, although I suspect she has a horrible personality


----------



## Geri (Nov 10, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> Alexandra will win. Diana should win but won't.



I think it will be the other way round - Alexandra should win, but Diana will.

I know this because Alexandra is my favourite, and my favourites never win.


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Nov 10, 2008)

I like Alexandra, but it would be good to see a band win, that would be a first for JLS


----------



## marshall (Nov 10, 2008)

No way in the world is another dreary solo artist going to win it, it's sooo clearly going to be a band this year. Doesn't matter how good the others might be.

JLS, no competition.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 11, 2008)

marshall said:


> No way in the world is another dreary solo artist going to win it, it's sooo clearly going to be a band this year. Doesn't matter how good the others might be.
> 
> JLS, no competition.


So your response to a voting pattern consistently showing that the general public not does not vote for groups is... to say that this year they will suddenly start to vote for a group?

They'll do what the best group always does -- make it to the last 3 or 4 and then lose.


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 11, 2008)

Rad Nance said:


> I like Alexandra, but it would be good to see a band win, that would be a first for JLS



but they are dull as fuck.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 11, 2008)

marshall said:


> JLS, no competition.


But they're entirely mediocre and unremarkable!  Does the world really need another unremarkable boy band?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 11, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> but they are dull as fuck.


Better put.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 11, 2008)

well to be honest, they're all dull. Apart from Rachel, who has a personality, just not a very nice one


----------



## moomoo (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm struggling to come to terms with the fact that I've lost all interest in the X factor.  I no longer care who wins (well, as long as it isn't Rachel).  It's a bloody farce this year.


----------



## zenie (Nov 11, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> But they're entirely mediocre and unremarkable! Does the world really need another unremarkable boy band?


 

Nah they're just what teenage girls want right now, there's no 'urban' boy band at the moment is there? No Another Level, no East 17, no Ultimate Kaos??? o)


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 11, 2008)

good


----------



## moomoo (Nov 11, 2008)

zenie said:


> Nah they're just what teenage girls want right now, there's no 'urban' boy band at the moment is there? No Another Level, no East 17, no Ultimate Kaos??? o)



Thankfully we've still got Take That.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 11, 2008)

zenie said:


> there's no 'urban' boy band at the moment is there?


I don't know, to be honest.  

(Does "urban" just mean black, btw?)


----------



## kabbes (Nov 11, 2008)

East 17 were black?


----------



## marshall (Nov 11, 2008)

kabbes said:


> So your response to a voting pattern consistently showing that the general public not does not vote for groups is... to say that this year they will suddenly start to vote for a group?
> 
> They'll do what the best group always does -- make it to the last 3 or 4 and then lose.




Means nothing. 

They may well be mediocre and crap, but there IS a gap in the market that TT are too old/classy/established to fill.  

JLS to win.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 11, 2008)

What's a gap in the market got to do with anything at all?  The people that watch the X Factor and vote for their favourites are not the same people that buy singles.  A subset, possibly, but they act as a group in a completely different way.

The people that vote on X Factor like young, individual singers.  And the Scots always vote for the Scots, so it helps if you are Scottish too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 11, 2008)

kabbes said:


> East 17 were black?


I honestly have no idea.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 11, 2008)

laura out in the same week that diana got a free pass....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## N_igma (Nov 11, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Eoughauqehan Queuueheeweeegg must not win.
> 
> If only because there will be no letters of the alphabet left.



Eoghain Quigg. How exactly is that a long name?


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 11, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Eoghain Quigg. How exactly is that a long name?



It's not.. it's just funny the way the announcer says it.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 12, 2008)

zenie said:


> Nah they're just what teenage girls want right now, there's no 'urban' boy band at the moment is there? No Another Level, no East 17, no Ultimate Kaos??? o)



I was quite a fan of MN8 back in the day.

'I got a little something for ya'

The voiceover man still makes me laugh, he's been so overexposed as doing comedy stuff that when he says the names it just seems like he's taking the piss the whole time.

Which he probably is.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh is it the one that does all the Vic and Bob stuff?


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 12, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Oh is it the one that does all the Vic and Bob stuff?



oh dunno, he's the one that does all the e4 trailers.

'she's sucking the face off that bloke from ghost whisperer! its a good job th ex isnt sticking her oar in.....oh 
wait...she is'


----------



## zoooo (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, I think that's him!
He is ace.
Better than that pretender Tom Baker...


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 12, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Yeah, I think that's him!
> He is ace.
> Better than that pretender Tom Baker...



totally.

this is one of my faves http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8zHB5LhYez0

you go whitebread!


----------



## LM17 (Nov 13, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Rhydian for the win!



Whatever happened to him? I'm disappointed by the lack of real oddballs in this year's competition.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 13, 2008)

LM17 said:


> Whatever happened to him? I'm disappointed by the lack of real oddballs in this year's competition.



He has an album out any minute now.

He said in an interview on Digitalspy that he is not an oddball in real life (he was a rugby player) but the producers wanted him to go that route and he was told what to say each week by the producers.  If he didn't, he was out.


----------



## zenie (Nov 13, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> I don't know, to be honest.
> 
> (Does "urban" just mean black, btw?)


 

Nah I'd say Urban means 'street' 

So, what do people think of Diana screaming at fireworks, when she's too sick to appear on the show?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 13, 2008)

zenie said:


> Nah I'd say Urban means 'street'


I don't know what "street" means, either!  I'm 43, you know!  



> So, what do people think of Diana screaming at fireworks, when she's too sick to appear on the show?


If, as reported, she can't do this week either, then she should be out.  One sick note is fine, but she can't go playing that all the way to the final, can she?  

As for the fireworks: so what?  There's nothing that says sick people can't enjoy themselves.


----------



## Geri (Nov 13, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> As for the fireworks: so what?  There's nothing that says sick people can't enjoy themselves.



Yes, but if you have a bad throat, I'm sure you're not supposed to scream at them and neck champagne.


----------



## Looby (Nov 13, 2008)

Is there video or a photo? If it's just a photo then how do you know she was screaming? She could just be going ooooooooooh or aaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 13, 2008)

since when do people scream at fireworks anyway? I've never been to a bonfire night where people are going 'AAAAAAAAAAAARGH' at the fireworks?


----------



## Looby (Nov 13, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> since when do people scream at fireworks anyway? I've never been to a bonfire night where people are going 'AAAAAAAAAAAARGH' at the fireworks?



I only do it for comedic effect but I'm sure magic sam no longer finds it funny.


----------



## Geri (Nov 13, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Is there video or a photo? If it's just a photo then how do you know she was screaming? She could just be going ooooooooooh or aaaaaaaaaaaaaah.



It was film, they showed it on the Xtra Factor.



> Diana is said to have complained about her voice on the previous Sunday, and missed rehearsals all week.
> 
> But she made the strange decision to brave the cold weather on Wednesday, where she was filmed squealing and energetically jumping up and down with her fellow contestants.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 13, 2008)

well sing she must this week- or out- if out- i reckon they will ask laura back!!


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 14, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> well sing she must this week- or out- if out- i reckon they will ask laura back!!



We (or I) can only hope! 
Although it would be incredibely unfair, tbh. I mean, for whatever reason, it was the public who put Laura was in the bottom 2 last week.


----------



## oddworld (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm sulking about it, I want to boycott it but I know I'll end up watching


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 14, 2008)

That one that was kicked out has gone to ofcom



> Media regulator Ofcom has received a petition with around 50,000 signatures from evicted X Factor contestant Laura White complaining about the hit ITV1 show's phone voting set up.
> 
> Ofcom is to investigate claims that some viewers found it difficult to vote for White, who was voted off on last Saturday's show.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 14, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> That one that was kicked out has gone to ofcom


 
These shows do use sneaky tactics to engineer results. I wonder who she upset behind the scenes then? /conspiracy theorist


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 14, 2008)

I very much doubt with all the hoo-ha and millions in fines for dodgy phone ins that ITV would even contemplate touching anything dodgy with a barge poll.

OFCOM gave them such a slapping last time that the financial penalty this time would be huge.  Even bigger than the £5 million fine last time.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't think anything dodgy happened, people are just weirdo, they loved crooner Daniel FFS. 

I think Laura was overrated to be honest, she was good at belting but her shoobady wops were weak and annoying and contrived.

And she seemed quite a boring person.

I'm not  saying she is a boring person but that's how it came across, not much charisma.


----------



## zenie (Nov 14, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> I don't know what "street" means, either! I'm 43, you know!
> 
> If, as reported, she can't do this week either, then she should be out. One sick note is fine, but she can't go playing that all the way to the final, can she?
> 
> As for the fireworks: so what? There's nothing that says sick people can't enjoy themselves.


 

It's just a nonsense word for cool 

And I think our government would take a very dim view of your last paragraph, how dare you say ill people can have fun 

Fucks sake I hope Laura doesn't come back, this sick note and phone line problems thing is turning the show into a joke.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 14, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I don't think anything dodgy happened, people are just weirdo, they loved crooner Daniel FFS.
> 
> I think Laura was overrated to be honest, she was good at belting but her shoobady wops were weak and annoying and contrived.
> 
> ...



I fully agree. Laura sucks.


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 14, 2008)

i think laura is great and i won't be watching it any more. and that's a fact.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 14, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> i think laura is great and i won't be watching it any more. and that's a fact.



She was creepy. That weird thing she did with her voice made me feel violated.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 14, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> i think laura is great and i won't be watching it any more. and that's a fact.



ooooooooooooooooooooooh


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 14, 2008)

i didn't notice anything weird with her voice.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 14, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> She was creepy. That weird thing she did with her voice made me feel violated.



i've said it before. she sounded like belinda off big brother.

i'm telling you.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 14, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i've said it before. she sounded like belinda off big brother.
> 
> i'm telling you.



I never watched it, tbh. Sounds like a good job too. Laura's jazzy little croaks were the sonic equivalent of being felt up by your weird aunty.


----------



## zenie (Nov 14, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> i think laura is great and i won't be watching it any more. and that's a fact.


 
I'm sure the producers are REALLY bothered about you not watching it.


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 14, 2008)

they fucking will be once i've sent them a _stern e-mail_


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 14, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> they fucking will be once i've sent them a _stern e-mail_



if you chuck in the word 'outraged' then you're onto a winner i reckon.

why don't you write to louis? and if you do, can you also ask him what he keeps in his eyebag pockets? 

thanks.


----------



## zenie (Nov 14, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> if you chuck in the word 'outraged' then you're onto a winner i reckon.
> 
> why don't you write to louis? and if you do, *can you also ask him what he keeps in his eyebag pockets? *
> 
> thanks.


 
oooh you evil bitch!!


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 14, 2008)

zenie said:


> oooh you evil bitch!!



I'm intrigued! 

Why are they so puffy? Why is he always so tired with tiny crab eyes? 

He's not the prime minister, go to bed louis!


----------



## Gromit (Nov 14, 2008)

zenie said:


> It's just a nonsense word for cool


 
Its just a  word for chav, ghetto and poor. 

Or its sposed to mean where the person has practiced their skills in real life (street corners, shady night clubs) rather than in a drama college or a warm studio with proffesional vocal coaches.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 14, 2008)

zenie said:


> It's just a nonsense word for cool



Ah, that must be the kind of "cool" where you shave a little bit out of your eyebrow and join a boyband on a prime time reality show.  

Anyway, thanks; that clears a lot up for me.

(Street= desperate and a bit of a mummy's boy).


----------



## zenie (Nov 14, 2008)

Marius said:


> Its just a  word for chav, ghetto and poor.
> 
> Or its sposed to mean where the person has practiced their skills in real life (street corners, shady night clubs) rather than in a drama college or a warm studio with proffesional vocal coaches.


 
Black people can't be chavs 

I'd say most of the boy bands you see are manufactured with vocal coaches tbh. 



danny la rouge said:


> Ah, that must be the kind of "cool" where you shave a little bit out of your eyebrow and join a boyband on a prime time reality show.
> 
> Anyway, thanks; that clears a lot up for me.
> 
> (Street= desperate and a bit of a mummy's boy).


 
bingo


----------



## Gromit (Nov 14, 2008)

zenie said:


> Black people can't be chavs


 
Raceist! 

Why can't they be? They have the same right to be chavs as others Grrr.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 14, 2008)

Re: laura, from this weeks Holy Moly!




			
				scurrilous email newsletter said:
			
		

> Mariah Carey certainly had her full entourage on show backstage at 'The X Factor' last week. It was incredible, even by HER standards! If she turned her head to the left and started to move her arm, a drink with a straw in it got seamlessly placed in her left hand and removed when she'd had a sip.
> 
> *In other X Factor news - perhaps Laura White fans (and the Daily Mirror for that matter) should spend a little less time making up bullshit conspiracy theories (tactical voting from Louis 'Conway Sisters' Walsh?! NEVER!) given the fact she was extremely disliked by some behind the scenes.
> 
> ...


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 14, 2008)

zenie said:


> Black people can't be chavs


What brilliant poll/thread idea!


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 14, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I think Laura was overrated to be honest, she was good at belting but her shoobady wops were weak and annoying and contrived.



Agreed – I think she completely owned the first week but went backwards after that; unlike Alexandra, JLS and the Devil Child who seem to improve every week (I still hate Devil Child though).


----------



## zenie (Nov 14, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> What brilliant poll/thread idea!


 

haha dare ya!!


----------



## Geri (Nov 14, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> She was creepy. That weird thing she did with her voice made me feel violated.



What weird thing do you mean?


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 14, 2008)

Geri said:


> What weird thing do you mean?



shoobady wop wop voice


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 14, 2008)

Geri said:


> What weird thing do you mean?



She went high pitched at times, like a goblin witch.


----------



## Geri (Nov 14, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> She went high pitched at times, like a goblin witch.



Yeah, I think I know what you mean - she started off like that in Somewhere Over The Rainbow. I didn't mind it though, it was a bit Billie Holiday-ish, I thought.


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Nov 14, 2008)

Diana out this week then? Thinking of placing a bet..


----------



## Geri (Nov 15, 2008)

Tonight's song choices:

http://xfactor.itv.com/stories/story-detail/item_100385.htm

I am underwhelmed.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 15, 2008)

Hilarious song choice for Daniel. I expect to see lots of winks and twinkly white grins tonight 

Diana - yellow. Yawwwwwn 

I think I like the idea of Ruth singing Angels

Why are JLS STILL not singing r'n'b


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 15, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Why are JLS STILL not singing r'n'b



best of british r'n'b?


----------



## Geri (Nov 15, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Diana - yellow. Yawwwwwn



The link said Never Ever earlier, then it was changed.


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

Geri said:


> The link said Never Ever earlier, then it was changed.



Thank you, I thought I was going mental.  I think Never Ever was a good choice too, I love that song.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 15, 2008)

Are JLS doing a fucking Beatle Medley then? WTF?

That i so naff on a stick.

I wish they'd do something that suits them.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2008)

Saturday night X-Factor crew say "aye"......


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2008)

you'd have thought he'd have a chance with a tom jones song wouldn't you? 

but no.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

make him go away!

and aye to gg


----------



## oddworld (Nov 15, 2008)

Ewwwwww

I feel sick.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

is dannii on drugs?!?! she says he's versatile


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

Aye....


----------



## oddworld (Nov 15, 2008)

Dosnt Cheryl look lovely though. 

Sod Danni, she is has been now, we need someone new.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> is dannii on drugs?!?! she says he's versatile



Perhaps she 'knows'.....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

Get in Daniel. On behalf of  u75: we love you


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

oddworld said:


> Dosnt Cheryl look lovely though.


she does


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

He really, really has to go this week surely?


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Get in Daniel. On behalf of  u75: we love you



Really Chris, only I could get away with saying something like that!


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> He really, really has to go this week surely?




No, Rachel to go this week.  Please!


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

boring song for alex, but she was great


----------



## N_igma (Nov 15, 2008)

This will be Daniel's last week, he's a good signer and has a great personality but he doesn't have what it takes to win the competition.


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

moomoo said:


> No, Rachel to go this week.  Please!



Nope. I'll move on to the others once the oompa loompa has gone.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

moomoo said:


> No, Rachel to go this week.  Please!


no, daniel!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> boring song for alex, but she was great



Very boring I thought. She's pretty though.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> no, daniel!



Agreed. No, Daniel... must stay!


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> no, daniel!



No.  Rachel.


----------



## oddworld (Nov 15, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Very boring I thought. She's pretty though.


 
Her purple belt looks wrong though.


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2008)

i went for a fag. boooring.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

after the break rachel takes on amy winehouse... FIGHT!!!!


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

Lol!  Rachel takes on Amy Winehouse.  I'd pay money to see that.


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2008)

in some sort of crack smoking competition?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> after the break rachel takes on amy winehouse... FIGHT!!!!




Excellent, she did Amy Winehouse in the audition and she and Laura have been my favourites since (Alexandra coming in 3rd)


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

oh god, jls


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Excellent, she did Amy Winehouse in the audition and she and Laura have been my favourites since (Alexandra coming in 3rd)



Rachel was fucking abysmal last week, worse than Daniel ever has been.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2008)

oh dear...


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

holiday camp


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

what a lovely chippy performance.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

*Covers ears*


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

Louis has fucking lost it, he looks completely bonkers singing along.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

fuck it gets worse!


----------



## oddworld (Nov 15, 2008)

I think JLS are doing ok


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2008)

why are they doing such straight versions? they could at least have put an r&b twist on it...

lame-o


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## oddworld (Nov 15, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Louis has fucking lost it, he looks completely bonkers singing along.


 
He claps funny too.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

I hate the Beatles, but I quite enjoyed that. A little ray of sunshine.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

She compared JLS to Take That.


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

moomoo said:


> She compared JLS to Take That.



I was outraged.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

moomoo said:


> She compared JLS to Take That.



They're more entertaining than fucking Take That.


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> They're more entertaining than fucking Take That.



Fuck off.  Now I know you're taking the piss.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Fuck off.  Now I know you're taking the piss.



I've always found Take That terminally dull. I was always an East 17 boy.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> They're more entertaining than fucking Take That.



Don't be silly Chris.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

Cheryl looked terrified when Rachel came near her!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Don't be silly Chris.



I'm not. Take That bore me rigid.

Which is funny, cos Rachel is dull as fuck 'n all.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow that was the best she's done in ages!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

awww, she's happy again


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Wow that was the best she's done in ages!!



Disgustingly, I agree with Louis. Was very Stars in their Eyes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Disgustingly, I agree with Louis. Was very Stars in their Eyes.





You just don't like her


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You just don't like her



I used to. Last week was just shocking and the judges refusal to acknowledge the fact angered me.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 15, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Louis has fucking lost it, he looks completely bonkers singing along.



I know I love it, you can so tell he picks his fave songs for them to sing.

That beatles thing was so boring and cliche, and I really want JLS to be good.

Rachel was shite, I just think her voice is really unpleasant to listen to. And she sung it all jolly and happy and trying to be sexy, it's meant to be a sad song.

I really think she's got a really attitudey cocky boohoo way about her, manipulative that I don't like.

Daniel was amazin. In all the wrong ways, but amazin.


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2008)

eh? didn't they all say she was rubbish last week?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I used to. Last week was just shocking and the judges refusal to acknowledge the fact angered me.




I agree 

I don't want her to win, I just thought from the start she was one of the better singers


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

solid but dull from eggham. still, as much as I hate him, he's the most improved.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

killer b said:


> eh? didn't they all say she was rubbish last week?



Nope. Cheryl hinted at it, but didn't come out and say it.

Not a big fan of her lippy, by the by. A bit 'my first compact'.


----------



## honto (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't like the way Eoghan just licked his teeth


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

shit, this is going to be full of hiccups isn't it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2008)

Fuck it.  They still haven't handcuffed Diana's hands behind her back


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> shit, this is going to be full of hiccups isn't it?



Yup.  And weird hand movements.


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2008)

she's channeling the cranberries. not a good thing to do.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

god! urgh!


----------



## harpo (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh no Diana's shite tonight.


----------



## oddworld (Nov 15, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Fuck it. They still haven't handcuffed Diana's hands behind her back


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

jesus, yuck yuck yuck!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2008)

I absolutely hate this - I quite liked Diana at the start but now I want to kill her in the face... 



*hiccups*


----------



## zoooo (Nov 15, 2008)

Diana out. Please. For the love of god.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2008)

she's going to use the excuse that her throat's fucked


----------



## N_igma (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry but I think that voice she puts on is fucking atrocious. What is she playing at?


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

harpo said:


> Oh no Diana's shite tonight.



She's shit every night.


----------



## harpo (Nov 15, 2008)

But she was distinctly shitter tonight than ever before.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

meh, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2008)

oh, stop playing on her not being well ffs


----------



## oddworld (Nov 15, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Sorry but I think that voice she puts on is fucking atrocious. What is she playing at?


 
I agree, its irritating.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 15, 2008)

I like her dress though!
But apart from that. Baaaaalls.
Her voice sounded exactly like when Kath & Kim play those posh women who work in a shop.

I only liked her on the rollerskating week.


----------



## oddworld (Nov 15, 2008)

Ruth's gonna do Robbie 

FFS


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

oddworld said:


> Ruth's gonna do Robbie
> 
> FFS




Oh dear.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Sorry but I think that voice she puts on is fucking atrocious. What is she playing at?





She got bored with hiccuping so she's doing an impersonation of a frog this week


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 15, 2008)

I wish Diana had smiled a bit more. Would've made it nicer to watch, she just looked really sad and nervous.

I liked her dress and her little podium though.

Where was Dermot when the judges were talking?!


----------



## Gromit (Nov 15, 2008)

oddworld said:


> I agree, its irritating.



I wouldn't mind it if she didn't do it aaalll the way through EVERY song.
But it is now really starting to grate. Plus squeaky isn't the best way to sing Yellow.

Also someone tie her fookin hands down please.

I used to really like her and was pleased she got into the live shows. I'm now doing a u-turn.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> Where was Dermot when the judges were talking?!




puking backstage


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> puking backstage


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 15, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> puking backstage



lulz but 

I wish they'd stop showing the crappy VT's of them seeing their family and stuff.

It's soooooo boring.


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> Rachel was shite, I just think her voice is really unpleasant to listen to. And *she sung it all jolly and happy and trying to be sexy, it's meant to be a sad song.*
> I really think she's got a really attitudey cocky boohoo way about her, manipulative that I don't like.



^^^ This, especially the bit in bold. I really don't like her. 

Diana wasn't as good this week but she still doesn't deserve to go. Because her song was changed on the website I think Yellow was a very last minute thing because her throat wasn't up to Never Ever.


----------



## aqua (Nov 15, 2008)

how do you people watch this crap every week?


*sticks things in ears*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> lulz but




So did you like Leona Lewis.  She's on this week.  Nice girl, but I'm not really into her songs


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2008)

Did Ruth just hiccup at the beginning of Angels?........


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 15, 2008)

how the fuck did this woman beat Laura last week


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

she's making my head hurt


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 15, 2008)

Simon can't keep his eyes off her lils


----------



## oddworld (Nov 15, 2008)

That was fucking awful !!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

simon's besotted isn't he?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2008)

aqua said:


> how do you people watch this crap every week?
> 
> 
> *sticks things in ears*




have you been watching it then aqua?


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> she's making my head hurt



I'm speechless. 

How on earth did she stay in over Laura?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2008)

aqua said:


> how do you people watch this crap every week?
> 
> 
> *sticks things in ears*



personally I find it quite cathartic - you get all your frustration and bitchiness out in one go - you can slag off the singers, the judges and be really horrible and what's better - you come on here and do it with other people - it's like fully sanctioned ganging up on totally innocent individuals (and horrible judges)!


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> how the fuck did this woman beat Laura last week



Because Louis, Simon and Dannii are fucking morons. 

She's so.... soft rock.


----------



## aqua (Nov 15, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> have you been watching it then aqua?


we're in tonight and are slouched on the sofa and, as there isn't a lot on, and I saw you all posting on this we thought we'd watch

I'll never get that part of my life back again 

seriously though, how do you watch this every week?


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2008)

'one of the best songs britain has given to the world'


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Because Louis, Simon and Cheryl are fucking morons.
> 
> She's so.... soft rock.


do you mean dannii instead of cheryl?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> simon's besotted isn't he?





it's the tits


----------



## aqua (Nov 15, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> personally I find it quite cathartic - you get all your frustration and bitchiness out in one go - you can slag off the singers, the judges and be really horrible and what's better - you come on here and do it with other people - it's like fully sanctioned ganging up on totally innocent individuals (and horrible judges)!


this I can get, we've already been shouting at the tele


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Because Louis, Simon and Cheryl are fucking morons.



tactical voting, wasn't it? laura was more likely to be a threat to their acts...


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

aqua said:


> we're in tonight and are slouched on the sofa and, as there isn't a lot on, and I saw you all posting on this we thought we'd watch
> 
> I'll never get that part of my life back again
> 
> seriously though, how do you watch this every week?




I've been excited since thursday.  It's been a slow week.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 15, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Because Louis, Simon and Cheryl are fucking morons.
> 
> She's so.... soft rock.



Nah they are genius. They've boosted their phone vote cash by making people think ooh shit we need to vote if Laura can go!

Sacrificial lamb on the altar of making a car boot load of dosh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2008)

aqua said:


> we're in tonight and are slouched on the sofa and, as there isn't a lot on, and I saw you all posting on this we thought we'd watch
> 
> I'll never get that part of my life back again
> 
> seriously though, how do you watch this every week?




The auditions are much better.  They're funny.

Most of this is just a joke.  There's bugger all else on 

I think this is one of the few series I've watched this near to the end.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

aqua said:


> this I can get, we've already been shouting at the tele



It's quite cathartic.


----------



## oddworld (Nov 15, 2008)

I just voted for JLS.


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> do you mean dannii instead of cheryl?



I did yes Tanky.  Sorry Cheryl love. 

While we're on the subject of Dannii. Why is her name spelt in such stupid way, she's not a 15 year old anymore.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I've been excited since thursday.  It's been a slow week.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 15, 2008)

Is Danniiii trying to feign some kind of personality by just being weird and shouting woooooo all the time?

Why doesn't Ruth just have done with it and sing fucking jon bon jovi.


----------



## oddworld (Nov 15, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I did yes Tanky.  Sorry Cheryl love.


 
We can't afford to muck up the facts here, they are very important


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

oddworld said:


> I just voted for JLS.



I'd vote for Daniel but tanky would hunt me down and hurt me.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

killer b said:


> tactical voting, wasn't it? laura was more likely to be a threat to their acts...


laura was cheryl's act though. (((poor cheryl getting the flack for no reason)))


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

oddworld said:


> We can't afford to muck up the facts here, they are very important


exactly 

moomoo, step away from your phone


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 15, 2008)

I really don't care about Laura not being there.


----------



## oddworld (Nov 15, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I'd vote for Daniel but tanky would hunt me down and hurt me.


 
I think that would give merit to bringing back capital punishment to be fair.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 15, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> Is Danniiii trying to feign some kind of personality



Basically, yes.


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

oddworld said:


> I think that would give merit to bringing back capital punishment to be fair.



You're just as bad you voted for the boy bland sorry band.


----------



## oddworld (Nov 15, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> You're just as bad you voted for the boy bland sorry band.


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> laura was cheryl's act though. (((poor cheryl getting the flack for no reason)))


oh, i know. just couldn't be bothered correcting her...

i reckon ruth'll sing _don't wanna miss a thing_ before the series is out.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 15, 2008)

Marius said:


> Nah they are genius. They've boosted their phone vote cash by making people think ooh shit we need to vote if Laura can go!
> 
> Sacrificial lamb on the altar of making a car boot load of dosh.



Agreed 100%.

Following our other little contribution to these boards this week, I sometomes think if we are the only two people who actually understand how the world works!!!


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 15, 2008)

killer b said:


> i reckon ruth'll sing _don't wanna miss a thing_ before the series is out.



hopefully that'll be tonight when she gets to the final 2 and then gets booted off


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 15, 2008)

killer b said:


> oh, i know. just couldn't be bothered correcting her...
> 
> i reckon ruth'll sing _don't wanna miss a thing_ before the series is out.



BLATES.

although orange face girlband already sung it.

I reckon 'livin on a prayer'.


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> B
> I reckon 'livin on a prayer'.



that would rule.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I really don't care about Laura not being there.



Same. I'd much rather Ruth's power ballads. I love a bit of soft rock.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

killer b said:


> oh, i know. just couldn't be bothered correcting her...
> 
> i reckon ruth'll sing _don't wanna miss a thing_ before the series is out.



That would be a dream come true. Seriously.


----------



## Geri (Nov 15, 2008)

1927 said:


> Agreed 100%.
> 
> Following our other little contribution to these boards this week, I sometomes think if we are the only two people who actually understand how the world works!!!



Me too, I still fell for it though. 

It's only 35p though! You can't even get a bar of chocolate for that these days.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

killer b said:


> oh, i know. just couldn't be bothered correcting her...
> 
> i reckon ruth'll sing _don't wanna miss a thing_ before the series is out.



I love that song.


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Same. I'd much rather Ruth's power ballads. I love a bit of soft rock.





killer b said:


> that would rule.





ChrisFilter said:


> That would be a dream come true. Seriously.





moomoo said:


> I love that song.


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2008)

thinking about it, i'd rather hear her do _total eclipse of the heart_. 

so, predictions? i reckon daniel's got to be in with a chance of the bottom two this time? and if he is, i don't think it matters who he's up against...


----------



## Gromit (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm watching Royal Variety thingie whilst waiting for the results. Is this the show that singing in the rain dancing kid won the right to perform on or was that something else that i missed.

I hate these things but I just saw that Bill Bailey is on it so will have to watch it now.


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2008)

i think it's a comedy one, rather than variety.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

christ, michael mcintyre was funny.


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2008)

like fuck he was.


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> christ, michael mcintyre was funny.



I thought that but then it was probably because everyone else is so dreadful. I've switched off now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2008)

Marius said:


> I'm watching Royal Variety thingie whilst waiting for the results. Is this the show that singing in the rain dancing kid won the right to perform on or was that something else that i missed.
> 
> I hate these things but I just saw that Bill Bailey is on it so will have to watch it now.




No, that's Britain's Got Talent.  He shouldn't have won.  The guys that did Michael Jackson should have won that


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm loving Leona's version of Run


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 15, 2008)

.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

I nearly fell asleep.


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> I'm loving Leona's version of Run



Iirc it started as a Radio 1 Live Lounge cover. Leona isn't really the sort of thing I'd buy but she is fab, she has an amazing voice.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

I liked Leona and she has very pretty hair.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> I'm loving Leona's version of Run



I'm ashamed to admit that i got wet eye. Over a fucking snow patrol song. I deserve to die.

Problem is, she's about seven billion times better than anyone on this year's show, and now they all look totally shit.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 15, 2008)

Brilliant voice but not my style of music.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm ashamed to admit that i got wet eye. Over a fucking snow patrol song. I deserve to die.
> 
> Problem is, she's about seven billion times better than anyone on this year's show, and now they all look totally shit.



I did actually cry  - but I am knackered and hungover and a bit down in the dumps and would cry if the cat purred at me at this stage...


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

Yay.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

oh god


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh jesus.....

Bye bye Daniel....


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2008)

daniel's _got_ to be out now...


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

fuckinghell, he's doing it for this kids tonight.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 15, 2008)

I expect Daniel will make Louis cry again, and he'll vote Rachel out...


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

Who's Dannii gonna choose.   Love it.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 15, 2008)

I reckon it'll be the end of the road for Daniel


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> fuckinghell, he's doing it for this kids tonight.



Cunt.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

It may go to deadlock.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

killer b said:


> daniel's _got_ to be out now...



I'm sad he's gone


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

moomoo said:


> It may go to deadlock.



Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## g force (Nov 15, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Cunt.



indeed...get dead wide man out now.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 15, 2008)

g force said:


> indeed...get dead wide man out now.



dead wide


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

you can't vote a man in a jerkin out.


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

FUCK OFF PUB SINGER


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

i like that he always has a smile.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> i like that he always has a smile.



He's lovely.

Better than scary Rachel.


----------



## vokey (Nov 15, 2008)

i'm a bit late to the thread but feel the need to agree with others that the guy who killed his wife should not still be in this competition.  Do your time/community service you scumbag!


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't know though, Rachel is fair murdering this song


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> i like that he always has a smile.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

fuck me, she's awful. loving the inappropriate dancing though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2008)

oh dear Rachel 

what a fuck-up


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

welcome to the thread vokey


----------



## g force (Nov 15, 2008)

jesus they're both awful


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> welcome to the thread vokey


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

ear rape.


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

Why was she grinning and flailing her head around? Was she having a fit?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> welcome to the thread vokey




who's Vokey?


----------



## g force (Nov 15, 2008)

2-0


----------



## zoooo (Nov 15, 2008)

Why did they choose to make it so they skipped Dannii having to choose between her two acts?? That's good TV! Wankers.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

BYE BYE DANIEL


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2008)

oh arse - I wanted to see Danii have to choose...


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

Goodbye, Daniel. My brother. You are, older than me.


----------



## honto (Nov 15, 2008)

Rachel is surely on drugs, that dancing was for a different song to the one she was singing. Oh well at least Dead Wife Dan is gone.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> who's Vokey?


I dunno!

but that was a good entrance


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2008)

well he's being very good about it


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

moomoo said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah, I'm a bit fucked off. Rachel has been fucking awful apart from one week.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2008)

moomoo said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Something wrong moos?


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> well he's being very good about it


course he is. i guess he knew he was on borrowed time...


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, I'm a bit fucked off. Rachel has been fucking awful apart from one week.



Did I miss her good week?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 15, 2008)

honto said:


> Rachel is surely on drugs, that dancing was for a different song to the one she was singing. Oh well at least Dead Wife Dan is gone.



Thats what me and someone else said. I think she is flying on E right now.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 15, 2008)

TAKE THAT WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK.

*becomes moist with excitement*


----------



## Gromit (Nov 15, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> well he's being very good about it



I think realistically i knew he'd never win the final but he knows he got a great club career ahead of him. He'll do quite nicely out of his time on the show.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

despite dodgepot boycotting the x factor since laura's departure, he would like you all to know that he likes dermot's suit


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Did I miss her good week?



Nina Simone was ok.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2008)

Marius said:


> Thats what me and someone else said. I think she is flying on E right now.



Haha.. I thought the exact same thing when she came out dancing to techno whilst singing U2...


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2008)

Take That are on next week!!!!!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't mind if rachel goes next week now, as long as he was gone before she was, was good enough for me.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 15, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> despite dodgepot boycotting the x factor since laura's departure, he would like you all to know that he likes dermot's suit



I thought that! With his green tie.
Looked shexay.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2008)

vokey said:


> i'm a bit late to the thread but feel the need to agree with others that the guy who killed his wife should not still be in this competition.  Do your time/community service you scumbag!





Tank Girl said:


> I dunno!
> 
> but that was a good entrance




ah vokey is a poster


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Take That are on next week!!!!!!!





never heard of them


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 15, 2008)

I loved rachels rendition of mary J blige version of one love---priceless !! i swore she was gonna start doing boxes and fork lift truck ha ha!! worthy winner


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 15, 2008)

vvvv


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 15, 2008)

diane/diana sounded ridiculous. is it some kind of practical joke? how come the judges always miss the blindingly obvious? cross between kenneth williams and a robin red breast. looks like a crap peaches geldof


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 15, 2008)

maximilian ping said:


> diane/diana sounded ridiculous. is it some kind of practical joke? how come the judges always miss the blindingly obvious? cross between kenneth williams and a robin red breast



She warbled some  note at the end of Yellow and i swear her jaw locked and she sounded like a smurf


----------



## vokey (Nov 15, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah vokey is a poster


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 15, 2008)

Daniel lives near me!!! 

That was the most exciting thing about this week's x factor. 
I expect to bump into him in the newsagents tomorow morning when I go to buy my morning milk


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Daniel lives near me!!!
> 
> That was the most exciting thing about this week's x factor.
> I expect to bump into him in the newsagents tomorow morning when I go to buy my morning milk



He's a bit fat liar because he actually lives in Spain-Dermot said so tonight. 

Sorry Hellsbells.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 15, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> i swore she was gonna start doing boxes and fork lift truck ha ha!!


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 15, 2008)

Apart from that - 

Diana - oh my god, i'm speechless at her utter crapness, that was one of the most appauling performances EVER. Awful. 

Alexandra - totally and utterly over rated. Dull dull song, dull personality, crappy dress

JLS - for gods sake, give them a decent, contemporary r'n'b style song pleeeeease 

The others - meh 

Leona Lewis was good. I love that song. And i'm not ashamed to admit it! 

Take that week....  
But not cool for JLS - who are going to have to sing yet another song that doesn't suit them


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 15, 2008)

Marius said:


>



I so wish she had-


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 15, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> He's a bit fat liar because he actually lives in Spain-Dermot said so tonight.
> 
> Sorry Hellsbells.


----------



## Big Jim (Nov 16, 2008)

vokey said:


> i'm a bit late to the thread but feel the need to agree with others that the guy who killed his wife should not still be in this competition.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, obviously Daniel deserved to go, but in fact in the sing-off he was better (in relative terms) than Rachel, who was just bizarre.  Her dancing didn't match the song, but neither did her delivery.  It was the most inappropriate rendition ever.  (Not that I like the song, but you at least expect an interpretation that suits the material).

Ruth was terrible: not only has her soft rock persona to the fore, but she was horribly off key, particularly on two spectacular occasions.  not one judge mentioned it.  

J20?  Why do they go through?  They're D-U-L-L.  

And the Evil Child was, as usual, worse than Hitler.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2008)

Hippy No Shoes:  I know she's got a sore throat, but I'm bored of her style now.  Granted, it was a crap that probably didn't suit her voice, but I'm fed up with her mannered ticks and gargles.  She can go now, for my money.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 16, 2008)

It's quite funny that only one member of JLS can actually sing, but I still love them.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 16, 2008)

I quite like Diana   I could imagine listening to an album of hers.

Ruth:  Not a soft rock fan, but she has a bealting voice.

Rachel:  Liked her at first.  But now she has had enough chances and she just isn't good enough.  (Was Simon talking about her when he said to Diana 'Least you don't whine all the time?')

Alex seems to be diva by numbers.  She is technically very good, but I feel just meh about her.  Wouldn't be upset if she won though.

Although he looks like something from The Omen, Eoougghhn is acutally quite good (he has got a lot better than at the start anyway).

The only ones who leave me cold are JLS.  Down with that sort of thing.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah foetusface was actually quite good this week I thought.

But he still has a face like a foetus.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 16, 2008)

I was going to say that this must be the worst X-Factor ever, but then I realised that there's only been one good one so can't really complain. It's embarrassing, next to American Idol. Rachel wouldn't have got anywhere near, neither would Eggham, or JLS, or Daniel, or Ruth, or.. well.. anyone but Diana or Alexandra.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 16, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I was going to say that this must be the worst X-Factor ever, but then I realised that there's only been one good one so can't really complain. It's embarrassing, next to American Idol. Rachel wouldn't have got anywhere near, neither would Eggham, or JLS, or Daniel, or Ruth, or.. well.. anyone but Diana or Alexandra.



This is why i'm going to audition next year. I reckon with the crap quality I must be able to get somewhere. At LEAST get to go round Simon's house in LA.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> Although he looks like something from The Omen, Eoougghhn is acutally quite good (he has got a lot better than at the start anyway).


Jesus.  He is Mr Cheese, the weird reincarnation of Lena Zavaroni.  And I hated the high notes.  It was like a very weak steam kettle.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 16, 2008)

How do they pick the people at the start?

I know obviously that the judges only see a handful of people, but how do the producers pick people from a crowd of 20,000?  Surely if you are at the back you have no chance?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 16, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> This is why i'm going to audition next year. I reckon with the crap quality I must be able to get somewhere. At LEAST get to go round Simon's house in LA.



Form a group and you are a shoe in for a free hol. They don't get many groups.

I'll be in your group. Lets take Urban75 to the next level. First the interweb next the charts!


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 16, 2008)

Losing Laura last week obviously made people realise that apathy would sleep-walk dead wife guy to the final. Spurred them on to do the right thing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> How do they pick the people at the start?
> 
> I know obviously that the judges only see a handful of people, but how do the producers pick people from a crowd of 20,000?  Surely if you are at the back you have no chance?




They just pick random numbers out of a hat.  It's quite simple really.

I'm going to get myself a job on the show next year and sneak electrogirl's number in the hat


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 16, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I was going to say that this must be the worst X-Factor ever, but then I realised that there's only been one good one so can't really complain. It's embarrassing, next to American Idol. Rachel wouldn't have got anywhere near, neither would Eggham, or JLS, or Daniel, or Ruth, or.. well.. anyone but Diana or Alexandra.



I know what you mean but it's definitely better than some previous years. What about when rolly poly McManus won? Or that Steve bloke who was basically a dad doing quite good karaoke?



Marius said:


> Form a group and you are a shoe in for a free hol. They don't get many groups.
> 
> I'll be in your group. Lets take Urban75 to the next level. First the interweb next the charts!



Brilliant.

Can I rap?


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 16, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They just pick random numbers out of a hat.  It's quite simple really.
> 
> I'm going to get myself a job on the show next year and sneak electrogirl's number in the hat





We should all get involved.

Can someone back me up when I say I've got a life threatening disease?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> We should all get involved.
> 
> Can someone back me up when I say I've got a life threatening disease?





tsk tsk, you shouldn't joke about these things 






















what disease would you like?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 16, 2008)

How about congenital progressive laryngitis?  Then you can skip any weeks you don't think you can do justice.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 16, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> tsk tsk, you shouldn't joke about these things
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm a good one..... Not a bad one like Aids.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2008)

I reckon I'd be in with a chance.  They haven't had a "dead husband woman" yet....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> Hmm a good one..... Not a bad one like Aids.




Elephantitis?


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 16, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Elephantitis?



Ooh yeah, retro.

And one week I could od a cover version of Sugababe's Freak Like Me.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> We should all get involved.
> 
> Can someone back me up when I say I've got a life threatening disease?


You'll be exposed by the press.

Although, if you make it to the exotic hideaway stage, Simon will take you aside to ask if you're lying, and using his Human Nature-Detecting Superpower, instantly divine that you're telling the truth.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 16, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I know what you mean but it's definitely better than some previous years. What about when rolly poly McManus won? Or that Steve bloke who was basically a dad doing quite good karaoke?



And the years when we had the fucking McDonald Brothers and Journey South inflicted on us. Can anyone remember if those two made the actual final - I seem to recall them coming pretty close to making the last three or four at least.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> Ooh yeah, retro.
> 
> And one week I could od a cover version of Sugababe's Freak Like Me.





Ebola?


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 16, 2008)

maximilian ping said:


> diane/diana sounded ridiculous. is it some kind of practical joke? how come the judges always miss the blindingly obvious? cross between kenneth williams and a robin red breast. looks like a crap peaches geldof



And her hair's really annoying - that's not a side parting, it's a combover!


----------



## harpo (Nov 16, 2008)

Cribynkle said:


> And her hair's really annoying - that's not a side parting, it's a combover!



And her mouth forms a spooky Hieronymus Bosch shape when she sings.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2008)

See Aqua - look at this wholescale character assassination based on looks and bad singing - and it's OK!  It's fine to be this horrible - en masse!  THAT'S the beauty of X-factor....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 16, 2008)

Who are we hating???


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Who are we hating???





Little Miss Kooky


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 16, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Little Miss Kooky



No 

JLS to go!


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 16, 2008)

Eek!

We already know the winner (potential spoiler - depends on how much credence you give to something from the Daily Star!)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/xfactor/a135705/another-x-factor-voting-leak-hits-press.html


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2008)

She was all over the place, but Diana is still the only one with an ounce of originality.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Who are we hating???



Everyone.


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 16, 2008)

editor said:


> She was all over the place, but Diana is still the only one with an ounce of originality.



this is a rare case where the nobel and good cause of originality is so affected and forced it makes you want to go out with an Elvis impersonator


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 16, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> Eek!
> 
> We already know the winner (potential spoiler - depends on how much credence you give to something from the Daily Star!)
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/xfactor/a135705/another-x-factor-voting-leak-hits-press.html



 at stupid public voting fools


----------



## N_igma (Nov 16, 2008)

Now now our Eoghan is gonna win, fair and square!


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 16, 2008)

*Charlie Brooker*

Eoghan Quigg. That's not a name, that's a Countdown Conundrum. It looks like what happens when you hastily type a URL with your fingers over the wrong keys. If they still allowed text voting, he'd have been out weeks ago.

Or maybe not. Because the moment Eoghan bounds on stage, he triggers a dormant maternal instinct in millions of grandmas up and down the nation, enough to overcome any spelling barrier. Last week an elderly neighbour aahhed herself to death halfway through his performance of Anytime You Need a Friend. Because Eoghan's got a baby face. And I mean that literally, as in someone's grafted a baby's face on to the front of his head. Tiny
little eyes and a ruby-red mouth. He's like a cross between the Test Card clown and a crayon portrait of Jamie Oliver. 

*Weird. Eerie. Like the spectral figure of an infant chimney sweep that suddenly appears in an upstairs window, gazing sadly at your back as you walk the grounds of a remote country mansion on a silent Christmas afternoon; alerted by an indefinable chill, you turn and, for the briefest moment, his wet, sorry eyes meet yours... and then he's gone.

That's Eoghan, the ghost of X Factor present. Even if he gets voted out, I'm frightened I'll still spot him intermittently in the dead of night, popping up on screen during old black-and-white films, pleading through the glass like a kitten in a microwave. Swear to God, if he's not gone by New Year's Eve I'm having my television exorcised by a priest.*


----------



## N_igma (Nov 16, 2008)

maximilian ping said:


> eoghan quigg. That's not a name, that's a countdown conundrum. It looks like what happens when you hastily type a url with your fingers over the wrong keys. If they still allowed text voting, he'd have been out weeks ago.
> 
> Or maybe not. Because the moment eoghan bounds on stage, he triggers a dormant maternal instinct in millions of grandmas up and down the nation, enough to overcome any spelling barrier. Last week an elderly neighbour aahhed herself to death halfway through his performance of anytime you need a friend. Because eoghan's got a baby face. And i mean that literally, as in someone's grafted a baby's face on to the front of his head. Tiny
> little eyes and a ruby-red mouth. He's like a cross between the test card clown and a crayon portrait of jamie oliver.
> ...



LOL    z


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 16, 2008)

editor said:


> She was all over the place, but Diana is still the only one with an ounce of originality.



I admire your consistency Ed but I really don't agree with your judgement. She is just a perfect example of artificiality in everything she sings.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 16, 2008)

She is not a singer, she is a YODELLER

we ditched them in pop culture in 1951


----------



## Maggot (Nov 16, 2008)

maximilian ping said:


> *Weird. Eerie. Like the spectral figure of an infant chimney sweep that suddenly appears in an upstairs window, gazing sadly at your back as you walk the grounds of a remote country mansion on a silent Christmas afternoon; alerted by an indefinable chill, you turn and, for the briefest moment, his wet, sorry eyes meet yours... and then he's gone.
> 
> That's Eoghan, the ghost of X Factor present. Even if he gets voted out, I'm frightened I'll still spot him intermittently in the dead of night, popping up on screen during old black-and-white films, pleading through the glass like a kitten in a microwave. Swear to God, if he's not gone by New Year's Eve I'm having my television exorcised by a priest.*




Good old charlie.

And Screen Wipe is back this week too.


----------



## Geri (Nov 16, 2008)

My mum and stepmum are very disappointed that Daniel has gone. My mum has transferred her affection to Eoghan now, she thinks he is the next George Michael.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 16, 2008)

Geri said:


> My mum and stepmum are very disappointed that Daniel has gone. My mum has transferred her affection to Eoghan now, she thinks he is the next George Michael.



Funnily enough, I commented that there's a touch of the George Michaels about him when he was performing on Sat night.

And a genuine 'lol' at Charlie Brooker's comment.


----------



## Geri (Nov 16, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Funnily enough, I commented that there's a touch of the George Michaels about him when he was performing on Sat night.



The fact that he was singing a George Michael song probably helped.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 16, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Funnily enough, I commented that there's a touch of the George Michaels about him when he was performing on Sat night.



Aye the prowling for sex at toilets aspect maybe.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 16, 2008)

Geri said:


> The fact that he was singing a George Michael song probably helped.



No shit...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> She is not a singer, she is a YODELLER
> 
> we ditched them in pop culture in 1951




After accidentally seeing her again today, I decided she sounded like a cross between a dog in pain and fingers down a chalkboard


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 17, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> After accidentally seeing her again today, I decided she sounded like a cross between a dog in pain and fingers down a chalkboard



I'd rather devil child Eoghan win than Diana - after her "sing-a-long-with-Kenneth-Williams" style performance on Saturday ("Everything yoooowwwww dooouuuggghhh") she's now the contestant I like the least.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 17, 2008)

My folks live just down the road from the evil devil child. Apparantly the whole of Derry Limavady and Dungiven are driving around with Eoghan flags on their cars, and all of the young boys have got 'Quiggy' haircuts. If the chreub wins I may never be able to go home again


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 17, 2008)

Regionalism is what ruins x-factor, IMO.


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 17, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Regionalism is what ruins x-factor, IMO.



Indeed, and every other reality show. I am still smarting from when that dreadful blonde Scottish guy almost beat Nadia in Big Brother 5.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 17, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Indeed, and every other reality show. I am still smarting from when that dreadful blonde Scottish guy almost beat Nadia in Big Brother 5.



It doesn't happen on the celebrity shows so much... I think I prefer them, in general.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 17, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> After accidentally seeing her again today, I decided she sounded like a cross between a dog in pain and fingers down a chalkboard



Sounding like a chalkboard is original and quirky.

If that was 'original' on Saturday give me dull and predictable any day.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 17, 2008)

How many make it through to the final? 2 or 3?

I think it's going to be E'Omen '666' Quigg and JML Products Ltd.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> It doesn't happen on the celebrity shows so much... I think I prefer them, in general.


Me too.  I'm a big fan of I'm A Celebrity GMOOH.  Celebrity-bating is more fun.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 17, 2008)

A Hobbit can't win the X factor


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 22, 2008)

Where are all you x factor people?!

Ok, so Take That night tonight 
And and and.....Same Difference are performing their new single. 

According to my sad internet searches, this is what the contestants are singing tonight....

Alexandra Burke       Relight My Fire 

Rachel Hylton          Rule The World 

JLS                        A Million Love Songs

Ruth Lorenzo           Love Ain't Here Anymore 

Eoghan Quigg          Never Forget 

Diana Vickers           Patience


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm here Hellsbells!  And _very_ excited about Take That week.  I presume the boys will be performing which could actually make me pee my knickers.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 22, 2008)

Saturday night X-Factorers say "Aye"..

warming up - got my knitting, my cats, bottle of wine on standby... 

oh.. and gaijinboy - pretending not to be interested of course..


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

I've got to pop out just before 8 to fetch the boy from the roller disco so will have to pause it. 

But wine is in the fridge ready for when I get back.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 22, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I'm here Hellsbells!  And _very_ excited about Take That week.  I presume the boys will be performing which could actually make me pee my knickers.




Who's Take That then?  Never heard of them.  Is it a girl band or something?


----------



## Looby (Nov 22, 2008)

I will be out tonight so will watch it on my return and then again in the morning because I'll either forget what happens or fall asleep. Have fun kids. 

btw moomoo, did you see that pic or Robbie and Gary together?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 22, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> btw moomoo, did you see that pic or Robbie and Gary together?





Are they two gay guys?


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I will be out tonight so will watch it on my return and then again in the morning because I'll either forget what happens or fall asleep. Have fun kids.
> 
> btw moomoo, did you see that pic or Robbie and Gary together?



What pic?


----------



## Looby (Nov 22, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are they two gay guys?



Robbie Williams and Gary Barlow from Take That of course.


----------



## Looby (Nov 22, 2008)

moomoo said:


> What pic?



I saw a pic of them on MSN or something at a gig or a football match. They seemed quite happy. One had his arm round the other. It gave a slightly warm glow. I think Robbie needs the boys, he's been lost without them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 22, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Robbie Williams and Gary Barlow from Take That of course.




Ah, so they're from a boy band are they?




























Never heard of them


----------



## Looby (Nov 22, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ah, so they're from a boy band are they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## liberty (Nov 22, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Saturday night X-Factorers say "Aye"..
> 
> warming up - got my knitting, my cats, bottle of wine on standby...
> 
> oh.. and gaijinboy - pretending not to be interested of course..



It is on in the background but I'm not watching it honest


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!

I love Gary - like, really, really love him!!!!!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2008)

at my washing machine which has been on spin all the way through the show so far and is VERY LOUD so I can't HEAR the singing ffs, timing,  why doesn't it do this when yodelling Diana is on, instead of during the best pop band in the world


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2008)

every time the camera showed Gary I thought 'oooh, moomoo will be squealing'


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> every time the camera showed Gary I thought 'oooh, moomoo will be squealing'



I was.  Lots.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 22, 2008)

Alexandra - my God she is lovely


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Alexandra - my God she is lovely



Gary is lovelier...


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 22, 2008)

And Alexandra can sing. She is physically impressive.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 22, 2008)

sparklefish said:


>




are they any good, are they good looking, are they gay?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 22, 2008)

oh.. I really like JLS but I reckon they're in trouble with this - definitely worst so far...


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 22, 2008)

JLS

Oh dear, that was a bad choice of song and it was poorly sung. They really ought to go soon. Along with that horrible compendium of cliches Diana.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 22, 2008)

eh?  What's Simon playing at?


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Along with that horrible compendium of cliches Diana.


But she hasn't even sung yet!


----------



## liberty (Nov 22, 2008)

I only like Ruth the rest I think are awful


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 22, 2008)

Who's up for counting the number of hiccups in Diana's song...?


----------



## Random One (Nov 22, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> oh.. I really like JLS but I reckon they're in trouble with this - definitely worst so far...




yeah i'd agree...and it seems that the rest of the group do less and less singing every week ad it become more of a solo by the shorter one (sorry i don't know their names!)


----------



## 1927 (Nov 22, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> eh?  What's Simon playing at?



Maybe he thinks that if he bigs them up the votibg public wont think that they don't  need to vote for them cos they'll be safe anyway, thus reducing their vote and making sure they go home!! Kinda double bluff type thingy.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 22, 2008)

1927 said:


> Maybe he thinks that if he bigs them up the votibg public wont think that they don't  need to vote for them cos they'll be safe anyway, thus reducing their vote and making sure they go home!! Kinda double bluff type thingy.



hmm cunning...


Why's Danni all teary already?


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 22, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Who's up for counting the number of hiccups in Diana's song...?


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 22, 2008)

Rachel's hair has got better every week.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 22, 2008)

ooooh... Minogue hissy fit!!


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 22, 2008)

well she has just murdered my favourite Take That song. Feck it was shite


----------



## 1927 (Nov 22, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> hmm cunning...
> 
> 
> Why's Danni all teary already?



That woman needs to grow up, cos Louis accused her of nicking a siong choice, FFS.


----------



## liberty (Nov 22, 2008)

Jesus Danny pull it together


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 22, 2008)

ooh... get counting.... let's see if we get the same number of hiccups....


----------



## liberty (Nov 22, 2008)

Go Rachel


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

liberty said:


> Go Rachel



Yes.  Just go Rachel.


----------



## liberty (Nov 22, 2008)

I am going to have to look away now Diana is on I cannot stand her voice and her hand gestures drive me insane


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 22, 2008)

Hang on, here she comes. The cliche.


----------



## liberty (Nov 22, 2008)

Arrrggghhhhh the hands.... The nasal whine


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 22, 2008)

*diana can't sing!!!*


----------



## liberty (Nov 22, 2008)

too late she has infected the room


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 22, 2008)

What a bloody cheat, she's pretending the chorus is her.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hang on you lot!  I'm still catching up.  Suffering Rachel wrecking Rule the World atm....


----------



## D'wards (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice to see her still going with the hand thing though


----------



## liberty (Nov 22, 2008)

help it is too bad


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 22, 2008)

ooh.. relatively hiccup free - I'd say about 7 - although they were more subtle than usual.

Didn't like it much though...


----------



## liberty (Nov 22, 2008)

Shut up louis


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 22, 2008)

*rachel to stay. Diana to go!!!!*


----------



## liberty (Nov 22, 2008)

Shut up Simon


----------



## liberty (Nov 22, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> *rachel to stay. Diana to go!!!!*



They have to both go


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 22, 2008)

What on earth was Simon listening to? Is this show fixed?


----------



## liberty (Nov 22, 2008)

Now the evil child is coming on I will leave the room..

(my dog has a stronger voice)


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2008)

So both Simon Cowell  and Barlow have offered Diana a record deal.

'Nuff said. She's the only thing remotely original among this parade of cruise ship singers.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Have I mentioned before how much I love Gary?


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 22, 2008)

I'd go for Jason myself. Going to see them at Wembley next July


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

editor said:


> So both Simon and Barlow have offered Diana a record deal.
> 
> 'Nuff said. She's the only thing remotely original among this parade of cruise ship singers.



She's crap tbf.  What's with all the 'arrrrrr'ing she does?  Never mind the hiccups and the affected hand movements. 

Ugh!


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> I'd go for Jason myself. Going to see them at Wembley next July



Cardiff in June for me and they are now coming to Coventry with tickets on sale Wednesday so I may try to get some there as well.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 22, 2008)

editor said:


> So both Simon Cowell  and Barlow have offered Diana a record deal.
> 
> 'Nuff said. She's the only thing remotely original among this parade of cruise ship singers.



Seems its only you and me that think that way ed. Every other act in this competition is just a glorified karaoke singer, one act that is different and everyone gets on her case. She's prob the most commercial too in a paradoxical kinda way!!


----------



## 1927 (Nov 22, 2008)

Devil boy was obviously ahving trouble hitting the high notes in the week, so what do they do on the night, they drown out his attempts with backing singers, not on!!!!

That was crap!


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 22, 2008)

wow go Eoghan, he's doing better than I thought he would this week


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 22, 2008)

1927 said:


> Seems its only you and me that think that way ed. Every other act in this competition is just a glorified karaoke singer, one act that is different and everyone gets on her case. She's prob the most commercial too in a paradoxical kinda way!!



I really liked Diana at the start - "ooh" I thought, "She's a bit different!"... but it's the same thing Every.Single.Song.  and it's just become so annoying!  This may be my own fault for watching X Factor almost every week - but it's just too much.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> wow go Eoghan, he's doing better than I thought he would this week



I'm speechless at how bad he is I'm afraid.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Were the judges listening to something different to me?


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> I really liked Diana at the start - "ooh" I thought, "She's a bit different!"... but it's the same thing Every.Single.Song.  and it's just become so annoying!  This may be my own fault for watching X Factor almost every week - but it's just too much.


I think she's great but the format of the show is totally wrong for her. I could be wrong but I don't think Take That plays a big part in her record collection. 

Her version of Hallelujah remains by far the best thing I have ever heard on the X Factor (which, admittedly, isn't saying a great deal).


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Alex was the best for me tonight by far.


----------



## liberty (Nov 22, 2008)

editor said:


> I think she's great but the format of the show is totally wrong for her. I could be wrong but I don't think Take That plays a big part in her record collection.
> 
> Her version of Hallelujah remains by far the best thing I have ever heard on the X Factor (which, admittedly, isn't saying a great deal).



Are you on drugs? 

Even someone banging a tea tray sounds good when your high


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2008)

Blatant covering up of the crap singers with huge choirs. Yes, you Diana and Foetus.

Alex winner by miles.

Ruth has suddenly become too 80's soft rock in a bad way.
JLS mediocre.

Rachel soulful and bonkers. and hey, it works for Macey Grey.


Diana must go, derivative histrionic Dolores Cranberry-Bush-yodeller that she is.

Dannii crying _for herself_, Cheryl cries for the singers, Dannii can't get it right any more, fail Dannii


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 22, 2008)

How did Rachel do?  I missed it 'cos I was cooking


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 22, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How did Rachel do?  I missed it 'cos I was cooking



She did fine. Actually let the people hear her voice unlike a few others.


----------



## liberty (Nov 22, 2008)

Badger Kitten

"Blatant covering up of the crap singers with huge choirs. Yes, you Diana and Foetus.

Alex winner by miles.

Ruth has suddenly become too 80's soft rock in a bad way.
JLS mediocre.

Rachel soulful and bonkers. and hey, it works for Macey Grey.


Diana must go, derivative histrionic Dolores Cranberry-Bush-yodeller that she is.

Dannii crying for herself, Cheryl cries for the singers, Dannii can't get it right any more, fail Dannii"


 ^
     i


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 22, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> She did fine. Actually let the people hear her voice unlike a few others.





I missed it, but b/f had turned the tv up by the time Diana came on.  I had to shout from the kitchen to turn that whining noise off.

I never realised it was Diana


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 22, 2008)

<< strolls over to the IACGMOOH thread >>


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> << strolls over to the IACGMOOH thread >>



Follows Miss Potter.....


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2008)

*scampers*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 22, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> << strolls over to the IACGMOOH thread >>





what's that?


oh, that crap


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 22, 2008)

Hmmmm.....Rachel and JLS in the bottom 2, I think 

Although Diana really ought to be in the bottom 2, I'm pretty certain she won't be 
I can't BEAR the sound of her whiney, screechy, affected voice. Had to put the volume on mute during her song. And Rachels. Talk about totally killing 2 really good Take That songs. It's criminal !!!! 

And what a stupid song choice for JLS. Once again. Pants


ooooh results show now


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2008)

right, who's for it?

Ruth is out I reckon.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 22, 2008)

Rachel's going. Who on earth would vote for her


----------



## Geri (Nov 22, 2008)

editor said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think Take That plays a big part in her record collection.



Apparently she thinks James Blunt is cool.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2008)

Good Lord the underpant men upsidedown on ribbons during Rachel's song.

I missed that 1st time round, I was chopping veg.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 22, 2008)

JLS and Rachel in bottom 2 i reckon

Ahh - Same difference. Is she pregnant with his child yet?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2008)

who the hell are these creepy pair?


----------



## D'wards (Nov 22, 2008)

God - he looks like a "special" kid from a Farrelly Brothers film


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Rachel's going. Who on earth would vote for her



Not me.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 22, 2008)

Are they miming?


----------



## Geri (Nov 22, 2008)

Rachel and Ruth in the bottom two is my prediction.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> who the hell are these creepy pair?



Same Difference.  They were in it last year. 

My teen likes them.  I'm not proud.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 22, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Are they miming?



Almost to a different song


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Are they miming?





D'wards said:


> Almost to a different song


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2008)

WHO are Same Difference? 

Are they Norweigian or something?

Should I have heard of them?

I am scared of them


----------



## 1927 (Nov 22, 2008)

That was like aural candy floss.Yuk


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 22, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> WHO are Same Difference?
> 
> Are they Norweigian or something?
> 
> ...



They are big cheating MIMERS....


----------



## bellator (Nov 22, 2008)

I reckon Rachel is going!!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Same Difference.  They were in it last year.
> 
> My teen likes them.  I'm not proud.



Are they siblings?

This is sinister.

Disturbing.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 22, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> WHO are Same Difference?
> 
> Are they Norweigian or something?
> 
> ...



They were in it last year - got really far.

Proof if need be that this programme is pointless for unearthing singing talent (leona would have made it anyway i think)


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> WHO are Same Difference?
> 
> Are they Norweigian or something?
> 
> ...



They are very scary aren't they? 

Brother and sister act.  Never a good thing imo.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 22, 2008)

Same Difference are ace - cheesy corny hyper ace


----------



## 1927 (Nov 22, 2008)

They were like a piss take act in that Peter Kay thing, only less believable!


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 22, 2008)

oh you lot don't get them, do you. They're like a cheesy version of Steps. Totally not meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2008)

Really unbelievable ad for   'the new perfume by Kate Moss'.

Yeah, right, like she can even smell.


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 22, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Same Difference are ace - cheesy corny hyper ace



no. they're awful. _they_ should be put out of _our_ misery.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Badger Kitten - this is Rhydian, he was in it last year as well. 

Classic year it was last year....


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 22, 2008)

and _he's_ not miming.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 22, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> no. they're awful. _they_ should be put out of _our_ misery.



come on though, who would you rather watch - Same Difference - or Rachel or Diana.


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 22, 2008)

rachel, out of those three. and diana over same difference.


----------



## Geri (Nov 22, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> and _he's_ not miming.



He should have won last year


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Geri said:


> He should have won last year



God yes!  He is way better than the awful Leon.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2008)

Good God.
This is nuts, this plastic pixie
Leona was the only success wasn't she? Different league. Never saw any of the other ones

I only watched the final last year


----------



## Geri (Nov 22, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> Leona was the only success wasn't she?



Er, no. G4 had three platinum albums.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 22, 2008)

moomoo said:


> God yes!  He is way better than the awful Leon.



well yeah, but pretty much *anyone* would be better than Leon, who didn't have a single redeeming feature about him - either singing or personality wise.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 22, 2008)

Neh ner na-neh neh - told you so


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Hmmmm.....Rachel and JLS in the bottom 2, I think



Good call. 

Please, please, please let Rachel go......


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 22, 2008)

i'm not leaving - erm, is that a song, or is Rachel making a statement


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 22, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Good call.
> 
> Please, please, please let Rachel go......



i *know* 
Rachel HAS to go. Don't think i can stand to watch her sing another week


----------



## oddworld (Nov 22, 2008)

I like JLS, if they go I may sob.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 22, 2008)

oooh good song choice. I'm quite liking this


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 22, 2008)

but what's this mixture of songs about? Isn't it cheating


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

oddworld said:


> I like JLS, if they go I may sob.



I'll keep everything crossed for you then.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 22, 2008)

Creeps


----------



## D'wards (Nov 22, 2008)

If Rachel doesn't go i'll slam my nuts in the door - and thats a promise - audience and judges don't like her.

Wonder if she will turn nasty and start stabbing at will  -bound to have a blade on her somewhere?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 22, 2008)

D'wards said:


> If Rachel doesn't go i'll slam my nuts in the door - and thats a promise - audience and judges don't like her.
> 
> Wonder if she will turn nasty and start stabbing at will  -bound to have a blade on her somewhere?



You total prick.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 22, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> You total prick.



Ooh - hark at her!


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bye bye Rachel.....


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 22, 2008)

D'wards said:


> If Rachel doesn't go i'll slam my nuts in the door - and thats a promise - audience and judges don't like her.



Well?  Are you feeling relieved?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 22, 2008)

Hurrrrrah!


----------



## D'wards (Nov 22, 2008)

Nuts remain unslammed


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

D'wards said:


> Nuts remain unslammed



I'm almost disappointed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 22, 2008)

I take it Rachel, moomoo's favourite, was voted out?


So sorry to hear that moomoo


----------



## D'wards (Nov 22, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I'm almost disappointed.



Blimey - there's internet sites for people like you


----------



## D'wards (Nov 22, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>



How did you do that?


----------



## Celt (Nov 22, 2008)

what?


please ignore, pressed mis minnies  post reply button and guess what, it posted a reply


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't know  








I certainly didn't do it how I just did it here though.

I must have accidentally dragged it somehow


----------



## D'wards (Nov 22, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Urban is eating itself!


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Mine doesn't work though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 22, 2008)

Mine does  


(((((moomoo's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 button)))))


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 23, 2008)

I thought Rachel gave a better performance in the sing off but Simon was right, it was her third time in the bottom 3 so she was never going to win because she didn't have the public vote


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 23, 2008)

And Ed is citing the opinions of Gary Barlow and Simon Cowell in his defence of the cliche Diana!!!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> I thought Rachel gave a better performance in the sing off but Simon was right, it was her third time in the bottom 3 so she was never going to win because she didn't have the public vote


She did give the better performance.  In fact, she's tons better than the by bland.  But then those judges love that kind of pap, so hardly surprising.  Not that I think Rachel lived up to her promise or anything, but she's better than those boring mannequins.


----------



## Looby (Nov 23, 2008)

Morning. I watched this at 3 am when I was far too pissed to post. 

Alex was amazing. Without wanting to sound like eyebags-she looked and sounded like a star and they're right, she doesn't get enough credit. She hasn't had a bad week since it started unlike everyone else. 

I love Diana and I thought her version of patience was really good. Sorry but I think she's great and her and Alex for me are the only 2 that have a chance of a chart career apart from the cheesy covers album market that J20 and rock chick chicky rock will appeal to. 

Egham was ok ish but the choir did completely drown out all the tough notes so we have no idea whether he can hit them but I suspect not. 

Rachel was crap and I'm glad she's gone. J20 or Egham next please.


----------



## honto (Nov 23, 2008)

I also watched this drunk at 3am and thus am now having to watch it again to remember what happened/see the results that I fell asleep for. I thought they all did pretty well - maybe that says more about Take That's songs than the people in it though. I can't stand the foetus boy though, his eyebrows make me angry. I like Diana and Alex the best.

Seeing Same Difference again was like a recurring nightmare coming back after you thought it had gone for good. I had blocked their existence from my mind. I would have loved it if Louis had said after their song that he still thought they were shite.


----------



## Geri (Nov 23, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> J20 or Egham next please.



He isn't going anywhere, he is the winner.


----------



## Looby (Nov 23, 2008)

Geri said:


> He isn't going anywhere, he is the winner.



Is that because you like him or because you think he'll win? Surely Alexandra would win over him, she was fantastic last night.


----------



## Geri (Nov 23, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Is that because you like him or because you think he'll win? Surely Alexandra would win over him, she was fantastic last night.



No, I don't like him and I agree Alexandra should win, because she is by far the best, but the best doesn't always win. Eoghan has the Irish vote and the old granny vote (now that Daniel has gone).

Apparently he has been getting the most votes each week (someone said earlier on this thread).

Look how Leon Jackson won last year, and the year before that (when Leona won) Ray came second. The public seem to like young cute male singers.


----------



## Looby (Nov 23, 2008)

Geri said:


> No, I don't like him and I agree Alexandra should win, because she is by far the best, but the best doesn't always win. Eoghan has the Irish vote and the old granny vote (now that Daniel has gone).
> 
> Apparently he has been getting the most votes each week (someone said earlier on this thread).
> 
> Look how Leon Jackson won last year, and the year before that (when Leona won) Ray came second. The public seem to like young cute male singers.



 You're right, I just don't want to believe it.


----------



## Geri (Nov 23, 2008)

People like my mum are to blame.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 23, 2008)

Geri said:


> People like my mum are to blame.



HE IS bloody good though and very consistent and applicated for a 16 year old

I cant believe stories that him and diana are having it off


----------



## Looby (Nov 23, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I cant believe stories that him and diana are having it off



That makes me sick tbh Betty.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 23, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> That makes me sick tbh Betty.



Sweet angel my arse!!!!!!


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 24, 2008)

Geri said:


> No, I don't like him and I agree Alexandra should win, because she is by far the best, but the best doesn't always win. Eoghan has the Irish vote and the old granny vote (now that Daniel has gone).
> 
> Apparently he has been getting the most votes each week (someone said earlier on this thread).
> 
> Look how Leon Jackson won last year, and the year before that (when Leona won) Ray came second. *The public seem to like young cute male singers*.



Yeah; and with Gary Glitter's finger on the re-dial button.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2008)

Ha! I am the pop picking maestro!





> X Factor finalists furious over choice of winner's song
> 
> The remaining X Factor finalists are reportedly angry about the song which has been selected for the winner of this year's series.
> 
> ...


She sang that song magnificently and it's a sure fire hit, pop-pickers


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 24, 2008)

It's a great song, especially in the hands of John Cale.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 24, 2008)

Better than the usual shite they sing, but a bit depressing for a Christmas Number 1, no?

Alexandra has been growing on me and I'd like her to win it now (she's never put in a bad performance and she seems more fun / interesting than Leona ever was).


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2008)

Tactically, Diana winning is good for the show because it shows that they can produce something different from the usual mainstream warblers.


----------



## catrina (Nov 24, 2008)

I see Alexandra doing Kylie-style gigs. She doesn't need a last name, just 'Alexandra'.

Diana is a little bit like Kate Nash. Entertaining for a few weeks, but then it's a bit get this off of my ipod before I attack the person sitting next to me on the bus. And would she please comb her hair already. I reckon she thinks she's Cassie from Skins.


----------



## catrina (Nov 24, 2008)

Hallelujah is so copying Jason Castro from American Idol. 

That is really crap that they're using something Diana has already sung, seems really unfair. I'd protest. This is making me actually want to vote.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Nov 24, 2008)

catrina said:


> Diana is a little bit like Kate Nash. Entertaining for a few weeks, but then it's a bit get this off of my ipod before I attack the person sitting next to me on the bus.



Agree. Thought she was great to begin with but the Dolores Cranberries voice is coming through more and more each week and the bare feet/hand gestures are really starting to iritate me now


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm disappointed they're gonna have Hallelujuh as the winners song, tbh. I really really love the song and can just imagine how overplayed it's going to become and I don't want to end up hating it 

And yeah, of course it's totally geared towards that bloody scarecrow screecher Diana winning. It's not really a song for someone with a big voice is it - can't imagine Alexandra or Ruth singing it.
Eggham maybe. 
But i reckon it's gonna be them to in the final anyway - Diana and the eggman. Hurrah


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 24, 2008)

Dermot O'leary made me LOL on Saturday when he called Eoghan 'The Quigglet'.


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 24, 2008)

editor said:


> Tactically, Diana winning is good for the show because it shows that they can produce something different from the usual mainstream warblers.



hmm. although Cheryl did set up quite a good image for Diana (original for X Factor, but basically Peaches Geldof-esque look used by 50% of UK schoolgirls), it has progressed nowhere and actually has ended up limiting any development. so not only is she completely boring now but also unbelievabaly irritating - with her crap 'i'm out of Midsummer Nights Dream' hand movements and strangled Cranberries voice


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 24, 2008)

editor said:


> Tactically, Diana winning is good for the show because it shows that they can produce something different from the usual mainstream warblers.



but something just as boring.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 24, 2008)

And as utterly contrived, derivative and downright predictable too


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2008)

maximilian ping said:


> hmm. although Cheryl did set up quite a good image for Diana (original for X Factor, but basically Peaches Geldof-esque look used by 50% of UK schoolgirls), it has progressed nowhere and actually has ended up limiting any development. so not only is she completely boring now but also unbelievabaly irritating - with her crap 'i'm out of Midsummer Nights Dream' hand movements and strangled Cranberries voice


I preferred Diana at the beginning before they start fiddling about with her image.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 24, 2008)

I can imagine the repertoire Diana _should_ have, and it isn't Yellow or that U2 song, both of which showed up how far she strays from the key centre of the song in her ornamentations.  She doesn't have the range of Kate Bush, but that's the sort of genre she should be in.  Not, sadly, the repertoire she'll be given.


----------



## zenie (Nov 24, 2008)

tarannau said:


> And as utterly contrived, derivative and downright predictable too


 
 No love lost there ^^^



editor said:


> I preferred Diana at the beginning before they start fiddling about with her image.


 

How did they play with her image? 

Even if she is kept in by the judges, the public have the final vote don't they? Don't they???


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 24, 2008)

I think Diana has a huge fanbase though. Unfortunately


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah. teenage girls with too much hair that they keep having to flick out of their kooky faces with their cardigan-sleeve covered hands.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 24, 2008)

Diana FTW!

Bunch of miserable old fogeys


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Nov 24, 2008)

i can't believe i've been roped into becoming addicted to the x factor this year...normally i avoid that fluff as much as possible.

but diana is fab


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Nov 24, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> I'm disappointed they're gonna have Hallelujuh as the winners song, tbh. I really really love the song and can just imagine how overplayed it's going to become and I don't want to end up hating it
> 
> And yeah, of course it's totally geared towards that bloody scarecrow screecher Diana winning. It's not really a song for someone with a big voice is it - can't imagine Alexandra or Ruth singing it.
> Eggham maybe.
> But i reckon it's gonna be them to in the final anyway - Diana and the eggman. Hurrah




http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/tvandradioblog/2008/nov/10/x-factor-diana-vickers

interesting...


----------



## N_igma (Nov 24, 2008)

Dunno what it is but there's something about Diana that makes me hate her guts, probably her wretched voice. Oh and there's nothing original about her either, her image, her voice, it's all been done before.


----------



## zenie (Nov 24, 2008)

I still don't think that's her natural singing voice...oh well! 

JLS to win


----------



## zoooo (Nov 24, 2008)

catrina said:


> I reckon she thinks she's Cassie from Skins.



 You are so right.

Like... wow.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 24, 2008)

zenie said:


> I still don't think that's her natural singing voice...oh well!



No it's definitely not. It's so affected, it's just riddiculous. Like the annoying baby voice she puts on whenever she speaks. I'm sure she doesn't speak to her friends in that voice. 
I think the whole hiccupy, screechy, breathy (and supposedly original) noises Diana makes, kind of disguises the fact that she can't actually sing atall !


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 24, 2008)

You know who Diana is?

 Melanie. 
Melanie Safka, that's who.

Look what they done to my song, ma

Only Melanie was/is much better than derivative yodeller Vickers


----------



## Geri (Nov 24, 2008)

editor said:


> Ha! I am the pop picking maestro!She sang that song magnificently and it's a sure fire hit, pop-pickers



Whoever wins it will have a no 1 with it, it's guaranteed.


----------



## Looby (Nov 24, 2008)

I still love her and I loved it when she did Hallelujah so I'm really chuffed. If one of the others was my favourite I'm sure I'd feel very differently because she is clearly being set up to win.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 24, 2008)

Boo to the winners getting an automatic Chrsitmas number one. Why can't they fuck off and wait until the week after? 

I want Cliff Richard warbling something about mistletoe at number one like the old days dammit!!! That's how Christmas is supposed to be.


----------



## oddworld (Nov 26, 2008)

zenie said:


> I still don't think that's her natural singing voice...oh well!
> 
> JLS to win


 

I totally agree, and I'd like JLS to win.

I always want to brush that Diana's hair when i see it, hedge and backwards spring to mind.


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 26, 2008)

JLS make me feel sick.


----------



## N_igma (Nov 26, 2008)

JLS or Eoghan to win. The rest can suck my big fat salami!


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 26, 2008)

N_igma said:


> JLS or Eoghan to win. The rest can suck my big fat salami!



Bollocks.

Diana or Ruth  FTW!  Eggnog and JLS are shite of the highest order.


----------



## N_igma (Nov 26, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> Bollocks.
> 
> Diana or Ruth  FTW!  Eggnog and JLS are shite of the highest order.



DIANA!!!!!!!! DI-FUCKING-ANA!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 26, 2008)

zenie said:


> I still don't think that's her natural singing voice...oh well!



I think you're right...she only did the squeaks to start with...it's the weird Kenneth Williams thing that she's doing now that has totally put me off her.

JLS are terrible IMO - really bland. I just want to slap their little puppydog faces and tell them to get proper haircuts.

I'm ashamed to say that Eggnog is the one for me as well 

Alexandra can sure belt it out but she's boring. It's been done a thousand times. Ruth I also find boring. Eggnog is cute and 16 and cute and 16 and (you get the picture)


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 26, 2008)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Eggnog is cute and 16 and cute and 16 and (you get the picture)



Nooooo   He SO is *not* cute.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 26, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Nooooo   He SO is *not* cute.



He's charmed me. I am under his evil spell. I think it's my age 

I will admit though that in the grand scheme of things, he's still fucking rubbish. They all are. Let's face it.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 26, 2008)

alexandra ftw!!


----------



## liberty (Nov 26, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> I think Diana has a huge fanbase though. Unfortunately



I agree 

Ruth is the only one with talent


----------



## N_igma (Nov 26, 2008)

I thought Ruth's version of Angel was brilliant and unique. But she's Spanish and no one will vote for her so she's up for the chop either this week or next imo.


----------



## Onslow (Nov 27, 2008)

According to the Times yesterday, the winners song is tipped to be Hallalujah by Cohen/Buckly, which would lead me to believe they are banking on Diana winning since it suites her daft voice quite well and she sang it at boot camp stage.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 27, 2008)

The Quigglett could do a cutesie version of it too that the grannies will love.

JML would doa  Boys 2 Men style version.

Ruth would be screwed as a rock version won't work.
Not ideal for Alexandra either.

Its definately putting the cart before the horse though. Picking the song before you even know and discuss it with the winner.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 27, 2008)

Marius said:


> The Quigglett could do a cutesie version of it too that the grannies will love.
> 
> .



Who are all these grannies with appauling taste? I'm proud to say that my granny would absoutely DESPISE the eggnogg quigglett if she were ever to watch a reality tv show.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 27, 2008)

Marius said:


> Its definately putting the cart before the horse though. Picking the song before you even know and discuss it with the winner.



erm, yeah.... i doubt very much whether the winner ever gets a say in the song choice!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2008)

Onslow said:


> Hallalujah by Cohen/Buckly.


No.  What is Buckley's name doing there?  Just no.

Leonard Cohen wrote the song.  John Cale recorded a shortened version, with fewer verses.  Everyone else records the Cale-edited version.  But even that doesn't give Cale writing credits.  Buckley can fuck off.

Fact.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 27, 2008)

Maybe.

But Buckley's (And Rufus Wainwright's) version is still miles better than Cohen's.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Maybe.
> 
> But Buckley's (And Rufus Wainwright's) version is still miles better than Cohen's.


No, they aren't.  

But Cale's is.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 27, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> No, they aren't.
> 
> But Cale's is.



^^^^

This. Buckley is a whiney toad.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 27, 2008)

Popbitch are suggesting that the relationship between Eggnog and Diana has been manufactured by the producers so that two lovebirds are in the final due to X-Factor being beat by SCD.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 27, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> Popbitch are suggesting that the relationship between Eggnog and Diana has been manufactured by the producers so that two lovebirds are in the final due to X-Factor being beat by SCD.



PLEASE NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Looby (Nov 27, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Maybe.
> 
> But Buckley's (And Rufus Wainwright's) version is still miles better than Cohen's.



No way. I really like Rufus Wainwright but there is no way his version is better that Cohen's.


----------



## killer b (Nov 27, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Maybe.
> 
> But Buckley's (And Rufus Wainwright's) version is still miles better than Cohen's.


fuck off!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 29, 2008)

I have not been watching the show but how on earth did LAURA WHITE  get kicked off........

She is incredible...

Some original stuff of her's 


That said, I also like the favorite Diana but I would pick Laura over her anyday.


----------



## Geri (Nov 29, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> I have not been watching the show but how on earth did LAURA WHITE  get kicked off........



It was a travesty.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 29, 2008)

Geri said:


> It was a travesty.



I have just watch all her performances from the audition to show 5 and i'm shocked. 

I don't even watch the show ffs but!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Looby (Nov 29, 2008)

So, here are the song choices. That Britney one is a strange choice for Diana. 

http://xfactor.itv.com/stories/story-detail/item_100455.htm

Ruth is once again stuck in soft rock mode and JLS are doing very bizarre songs. 

Tonight will be...interesting.


----------



## Geri (Nov 29, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> So, here are the song choices. That Britney one is a strange choice for Diana.



Do you think so? I thought it was the obvious choice. I quite liked it last year when that girl sang it who got chucked off for happy slapping.


----------



## Looby (Nov 29, 2008)

Geri said:


> Do you think so? I thought it was the obvious choice. I quite liked it last year when that girl sang it who got chucked off for happy slapping.



It's a dreadful song and it's too sickly sweet for her. Is she going on with bunches and over the knee socks on?

She may surprise me though, she might 'make it her own'.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 29, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> She may surprise me though, she might 'make it her own'.



Great.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2008)

_Rachel to Win  _


----------



## harpo (Nov 29, 2008)

Since when was that a Britney song?  I thought it was Joan Jet and the Blackhearts


----------



## moomoo (Nov 29, 2008)

harpo said:


> Since when was that a Britney song?  I thought it was Joan Jet and the Blackhearts



Britney did a cover.  I think they are desperate.


----------



## harpo (Nov 29, 2008)

Never knew that.  I bet Ruth covered it better


----------



## Looby (Nov 29, 2008)

What a load of shit. For the first half we could hardly hear her then she yelled through the rest.


----------



## Looby (Nov 29, 2008)

J20 were shit too. 

Ashtons strop isn't going to help them either. You don't swear on X Factor.


----------



## harpo (Nov 29, 2008)

And Alex's version of Toxic was mediocre.


----------



## Looby (Nov 29, 2008)

harpo said:


> And Alex's version of Toxic was mediocre.



I think the performance was good and she looks amazing but the vocals were drowned out a bit.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 29, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> What a load of shit. For the first half we could hardly hear her then she yelled through the rest.



I'm watching on catch up so I'm a bit behind, I enjoyed Ruth but yeah, no voice when it was quiet.


----------



## Looby (Nov 29, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm watching on catch up so I'm a bit behind, I enjoyed Ruth but yeah, no voice when it was quiet.



The judges all loved it though. 

The thing is, Simon is the judge that we can always rely on not to be emotional about singers and to be really objective but I think he's led by his dick when it comes to Ruth.


----------



## harpo (Nov 29, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I think the performance was good and she looks amazing but the vocals were drowned out a bit.



Oh she looks stunning, yes.  She is a classic beauty.   But I love that song and it needed more that she gave it.  IMO, of course (which the judges didn't share).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2008)

What's happened to Diana's hiccups?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 29, 2008)

fucking thunderbird eggham, I hate him.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Diana might be in trouble......

Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Diana might be in trouble......
> 
> Yes!!!!!!!




Glad you've cheered up


----------



## Geri (Nov 29, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's happened to Diana's hiccups?



And what was that weird thing with her legs? It was like an ostrich.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2008)

Geri said:


> And what was that weird thing with her legs? It was like an ostrich.





maybe that's why she doesn't wear heels, she'd be even worse 

oh, and I didn't see her legs.  I didn't watch her


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm not a girl... more of gollum.


----------



## Geri (Nov 29, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh, and I didn't see her legs.  I didn't watch her



It was like she was riding an invisible exercise bike. And her feet are enormous.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2008)

Geri said:


> It was like she was riding an invisible exercise bike. And her feet are enormous.





Maybe that was her dancing


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 29, 2008)

Go ruth! I'm starting to really like her. She's the least desperate for fame. most genuine.


----------



## oddworld (Nov 29, 2008)

I wanna see Britney, I quite like her new one.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 29, 2008)

I just have to say Ruth's dress was fabulous.  It could have been made for her.  Excellent tailoring, design, everything.  

I want one, but with straps.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 29, 2008)

Performance of the season from Alex. She's so ffar ahead of the others.


----------



## oddworld (Nov 29, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> She's so ffar ahead of the others.


 
ffar ffar indeed.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 29, 2008)

I seem to have gone a bit Welsh. oh Eggham. fuck off.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 29, 2008)

I can't believe the leprechaun is even considered good enuff to share a stage with Alexandra, this is dire, but the little poik will still go thru!


----------



## Numbers (Nov 29, 2008)

I was crying just a few minute ago  ffs

Alex is


----------



## oddworld (Nov 29, 2008)

He's gotta go this week, him and that hair.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 29, 2008)

I hope Louis touches eggham in his sleep. a fitting punishment.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 29, 2008)

Numbers said:


> I was crying just a few minute ago  ffs
> 
> Alex is



You big gay bear. hug?


----------



## oddworld (Nov 29, 2008)

I just want Diana to brush her hair 

I'm clearly focusing on hair too much.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Numbers said:


> I was crying just a few minute ago  ffs
> 
> Alex is



Amazing isn't she?


Alex and Ruth for the final!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 29, 2008)

Only just caught Diana doing 'Everybody Hurts' - I fucking hurt after that  Absolute gash!


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 29, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Amazing isn't she?
> 
> 
> Alex and Ruth for the final!



If only!


----------



## moomoo (Nov 29, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Only just caught Diana doing 'Everybody Hurts' - I fucking hurt after that  Absolute gash!




Yup!  Awful.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 29, 2008)

Alex has wonderful thighs

Yum. Yum. Yum.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm strugggling to predict who's out tonight 

I wish it'd be Diana, but obviously it won't. 
Ruth or JLS? 
Or a shock exit for Alexandra? She's not really that popular with the public.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2008)

britney is shit at miming


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2008)

diana or J20 will leave


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 29, 2008)

jls and diana bottom two i reckon


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2008)

wft!??


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 29, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> britney is shit at miming



thought it was just me


----------



## moomoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Noooooo!!!!!!

Poor Ruth.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2008)

as if ruth is going home


----------



## oddworld (Nov 29, 2008)

I still like Britney


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 29, 2008)

fuck off Britney- go an mime elsewhere and that 2 min build up was not warranted!!!


----------



## Geri (Nov 29, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Or a shock exit for Alexandra? She's not really that popular with the public.



What makes you say that?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 29, 2008)

Hahahahahaha! Louis crying was fucking great


----------



## cybertect (Nov 29, 2008)

WTF? And Egg-Nogg is still in the competition?


----------



## moomoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> fuck off Britney- go an mime elsewhere and that 2 min build up was not warranted!!!



She shouldn't have mimed. 

But the teen still loves her. 



Alex has to win now.....


----------



## catrina (Nov 29, 2008)

Was that a fake Britney?

How can JLS be through? They can't keep a tune, it's pathetic. Eoghan was crap and Diana, too. I give up. 

Go Alex!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> fuck off Britney- go an mime elsewhere and that 2 min build up was not warranted!!!



2 hour build up more like! she may as well have just walked on stage and said 'buy my new single'.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 29, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Alex has to win now.....



That much was already a foregone conclusion in my head. Ruth was the only serious challenger and she was way behind and now she's out.


----------



## N_igma (Nov 29, 2008)

Public voting is shite cos it's all about favouritism. It'll be Diana and Eoghan in the last two, dunno who'll win between them two though.


----------



## Geri (Nov 29, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Public voting is shite cos it's all about favouritism. It'll be Diana and Eoghan in the last two, dunno who'll win between them two though.



My prediction:

1.  Eoghan
2.  Diana
3.  Alexandra

I think Alexandra is by far the best, but I don't think she will win it. I'd love to be wrong though.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2008)

Simon stuck the knife in. Did the "this is a British competition" comment and out goes the foreigner.

Diana or the quigglet should have gone. Ruth was better than both of them 

ETA: What a lady too in how she smiled and laughed during her highlights and then went out with a song like a real pro.


----------



## Geri (Nov 29, 2008)

Marius said:


> Simon stuck the knife in. Did the "this is a British competition" comment and out goes the foreigner.



He just wants her out of the competition so he can get her into the sack. It's probably against the rules to shag a contestant.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 29, 2008)

Geri said:


> He just wants her out of the competition so he can get her into the sack. It's probably against the rules to shag a contestant.



she was defo singing to him.....


----------



## themonkeyman (Nov 29, 2008)

How fucking shit was Britney, jesus, all of the other acts that were on were miles better than her.  And then she come sout with some one sentence bullshit, at least she could act like she gave a shit.

What a proper cunt


----------



## themonkeyman (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah and while I am having a rant, how the fuck could Eoghan be still in that, he should have definitely gone.  Ruth Lorenzo's performances were quality, and as for that final song to sing out the show, that was different class.

rant /end


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> she was defo singing to him.....



She only has eyes for him. But has breasts for us all!


----------



## bellator (Nov 29, 2008)

Geri said:


> He just wants her out of the competition so he can get her into the sack. It's probably against the rules to shag a contestant.




OMG I will say this on my 1000th post; Simon Cowell is so GAY!!!


----------



## silver (Nov 30, 2008)

cybertect said:


> WTF? And Egg-Nogg is still in the competition?




He really is shit isn't he & he looks like an Ewok I think all the kids voted for him cos he did the High School Musical thing (I didn't know that, my housemate told me, I have no idea whats going on )


----------



## silver (Nov 30, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> How fucking shit was Britney, jesus, all of the other acts that were on were miles better than her.  And then she come sout with some one sentence bullshit, at least she could act like she gave a shit.
> 
> What a proper cunt



She was shocking, at least fucking sing live 

And I don't think she even knew what show she was on, she proper blagged Dermots questions like she didn't know what he was on about


----------



## bellator (Nov 30, 2008)

I was really disapointed by Brit's performance. Why the hell couldn't she sing live????
Shambles rings a bell!!


----------



## themonkeyman (Nov 30, 2008)

silver said:


> She was shocking, at least fucking sing live
> 
> And I don't think she even knew what show she was on, she proper blagged Dermots questions like she didn't know what he was on about



totally agree.

And what was Dermot on about before she started singing, saying "singing live" hmm, I think he got confused with someone who was int he competition.

God she is such a div


----------



## honto (Nov 30, 2008)

I just watched this and it has done my hangover no favours at all. All the songs were terrible, no-one was at their best. I HATE Eggboy. I want to hit him with a spade. The judges however seemed to be watching totally different performances where everyone was good. Britney was rubbish too.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 1, 2008)

Geri said:


> My prediction:
> 
> 1.  Eoghan
> 2.  Diana
> ...



Sadly, I think you're right. My hatred of Diana has now become totally irrational and she's taken over from Eoghan as the contestant I shout abuse at when they're on. Everything about her annoys the fuck out of me - her voice (speaking and singing), her looks, her personality, her lack of shoes... AGARGH!!!!!


----------



## Gromit (Dec 1, 2008)

honto said:


> The judges however seemed to be watching totally different performances where everyone was good.


 
Its close to the final and each one is a potential winner so they have to big them up now. Build them up. Its all PR and spin for future sales.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 1, 2008)

andy2002 said:


> Sadly, I think you're right. My hatred of Diana has now become totally irrational and she's taken over from Eoghan as the contestant I shout abuse at when they're on. Everything about her annoys the fuck out of me - her voice (speaking and singing), her looks, her personality, her lack of shoes... AGARGH!!!!!


I still hate Devil Child the most.  His performance on Saturday was nauseating.  Oh god, why are people voting for him?  Are they sick?


----------



## zenie (Dec 1, 2008)

Ruth was robbed! 

JLS or Alex to win!! 

(but it's a fix and they won't )


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 1, 2008)

that little eoghan cunt is so annoying. Hate him almost as much as I hated same difference last year - actually that's not true. But I'm not keen.

power ballad girl was crap - it's not 1980.

Diana is a one trick pony and boring.

I like j.l.s and alexandra - either of those two to win - I think (hope) it will be alexandra.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 1, 2008)

what was goin on with dermots hair??? it was propa ghey like.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 1, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> what was goin on with dermots hair??? it was propa ghey like.



Spelling 'gay' as 'ghey' doesn't stop it being homophobic. You gay lord.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Spelling 'gay' as 'ghey' doesn't stop it being homophobic. You gay lord.



shut it twerpy!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 1, 2008)

bellator said:


> OMG I will say this on my 1000th post; Simon Cowell is so GAY!!!



The word GAY is not a derogative. Please do not use it as such. That goes for all of you.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 1, 2008)

Alexandra's second song was amaaaaazing.
She is the only decent one in it.


----------



## g force (Dec 1, 2008)

Whereas Ruth's rubbish shouty version of a shit Bon Jovi song got what it deserved.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 1, 2008)

g force said:


> Whereas Ruth's rubbish shouty version of a shit Bon Jovi song got what it deserved.


Fair enough.  But it was better than Irish Hitler Child and J20.

Mind you, so is dysentery.


----------



## bellator (Dec 1, 2008)

Crispy said:


> The word GAY is not a derogative. Please do not use it as such. That goes for all of you.



I used the word GAY as gay as in homosexual not as a derogative!!!!

I have always thought he is a closet homosexual. Sorry but you totally misunderstood that comment!!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 1, 2008)

bellator said:


> I have always thought he is a closet homosexual.


So have I.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 1, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> So have I.



Yeah, me too.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 1, 2008)

I think that he's so gay he has gone back to straight again.


----------



## zenie (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't think Cowell's homosexual at all, I think he LOVES women and sexing them up and ting. I've seen that sparkle in his eye! 

Why would you care if he was anyway?


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 1, 2008)

I thought we were talking about Dermot...

Cowell *definitely* isn't gay


----------



## zenie (Dec 1, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> I thought we were talking about Dermot...
> 
> Cowell *definitely* isn't gay


 

Did you miss bellator's posts?


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 1, 2008)

zenie said:


> Did you miss bellator's posts?



erm.....yes 

I just saw you were all discussing someone gay and assumed it must be Dermot


----------



## zoooo (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't really want to imagine Cowell sexing anyone, male or female. I like to think of him as asexual.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 2, 2008)

I love Simon Cowell. I actually imagine that he's a really decent, kind person in real life. Not quite sure why i imagine this, just a feeling i have....
There's also something very sexy about him.... 

Anyway, Cowell aside, I just read this quote, which made me laugh....

Eoghan, 16 denied rumours he was seeing fellow contestant Diana. "We're really good friends. Ruth and Alex were good friends, and JLS have got each other. *She's not my type anyway*!" 

ha ha haaaa   I doubt very much whether you're *her* type either, little Eggham


----------



## bellator (Dec 2, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I don't really want to imagine Cowell sexing anyone, male or female. I like to think of him as asexual.



Asexual he is then..


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> There's also something very sexy about him....


An invisible thing?


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 2, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> An invisible thing?



Oi 

But yeah, i don't mean his physical looks (although he's not exactly ugly).  It's more the twinkle in his eye and the way he tells it like it is.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 2, 2008)

I find Cowell very likeable. I'm sure he's an ace bloke in real life.

I don't really get why people fancy him though. But then I do fancy some right weirds, myself.


----------



## Geri (Dec 2, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I don't really get why people fancy him though. But then I do fancy some right weirds, myself.



Statistics, innit. You could put the ugliest man in the world on TV and there are bound to be some people who fancy him.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 2, 2008)

True, true.

That's why I want to get on telly. 

Does it work with girls though...?


----------



## Pigeon (Dec 5, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Oi
> 
> But yeah, i don't mean his physical looks (although he's not exactly ugly).  It's more the twinkle in his eye and the way he tells it like it is.



He has the coldest, deadest eyes I have ever seen in a human being.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 5, 2008)

Who is going to be out the door tommorrow then???

I think that by rights it should be Eggnog or Diana but the judges love them both for some strange reason.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 5, 2008)

Pigeon said:


> He has the coldest, deadest eyes I have ever seen in a human being.



You are so so wrong


----------



## catrina (Dec 5, 2008)

I was reading in the islington gazette today that Alexandra's mum is in desperate need of kidney and pancreatic transplants. She has not once mentioned this, except perhaps fleetingly a few weeks ago, in her whole stint on the program. Unlike most of the other contestants, who seem to play up every incident in their life. I hope this brings her some good karma, she so deserves to win.


----------



## zenie (Dec 5, 2008)

catrina said:


> I was reading in the islington gazette today that Alexandra's mum is in desperate need of kidney and pancreatic transplants. She has not once mentioned this, except perhaps fleetingly a few weeks ago, in her whole stint on the program. Unlike most of the other contestants, who seem to play up every incident in their life. I hope this brings her some good karma, she so deserves to win.


 

She is quite the professional, and that ^^^makes me like her even more!


----------



## Gromit (Dec 5, 2008)

catrina said:


> I was reading in the islington gazette today that Alexandra's mum is in desperate need of kidney and pancreatic transplants. She has not once mentioned this, except perhaps fleetingly a few weeks ago, in her whole stint on the program. Unlike most of the other contestants, who seem to play up every incident in their life. I hope this brings her some good karma, she so deserves to win.


 
They are saving it up for the final probably.


----------



## Geri (Dec 5, 2008)

Marius said:


> I think that by rights it should be Eggnog or Diana but the judges love them both for some strange reason.



The judges don't have any say in who goes now. The public seem to love them though, so I doubt it will be either of them.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Dec 5, 2008)

i'm fairly sure he's a total bell-end in real life, but yeah, there is something in cowell's arrogant wink


----------



## bellator (Dec 5, 2008)

I reckon it's Diana to go tomorrow


----------



## zenie (Dec 5, 2008)

Is anyone gonna vote? I am for the first time! (if I'm in)


----------



## marshall (Dec 5, 2008)

i'd love diana to go tomorrow, but fear it's the end of the road for the mighty JLS...


----------



## Geri (Dec 5, 2008)

marshall said:


> i'd love diana to go tomorrow, but fear it's the end of the road for the mighty JLS...



I agree.


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 5, 2008)

zenie said:


> Is anyone gonna vote? I am for the first time! (if I'm in)



I'll be voting - have done every week, apart from last week 

according to the press eggham gets the most votes each week


----------



## honto (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm fairly sure JLS will go tomorrow, but wish Eggham would. 

Somebody told me the other day he looks like Gloria Hunniford and I think they may be right. Its the hair.


----------



## PacificOcean (Dec 6, 2008)

How is Eggnog going to be a proper pop star if they won't even let him on ITV2 because it's too late?


----------



## lemontop (Dec 6, 2008)

Some very odd song choices for tonight.

Alexandra Burke  Don't Stop The Music
                            Unbreak My Heart

JLS                       I'm Already There
                            Umbrella

Eoghan Quigg      Does Your Mother Know
                            Year 3000

Diana Vickers      Girlfriend
                            White Flag


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 6, 2008)

Right I missed this last week due to temporarily having a life - but I am back this week on the sofa with a blanket over my legs and a bottle of wine and ready to beeeeeatcch!!!

Sat night X-factorers say "AYE"....


----------



## chriswill (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll be watching.

Get rid of Diana!


----------



## moomoo (Dec 6, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Right I missed this last week due to temporarily having a life - but I am back this week on the sofa with a blanket over my legs and a bottle of wine and ready to beeeeeatcch!!!
> 
> Sat night X-factorers say "AYE"....




AYE!!!!! 




chriswill said:


> I'll be watching.
> 
> Get rid of Diana!



God, yes please!!!!!!


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 6, 2008)

What horrible squeaking - bye.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2008)

chriswill said:


> I'll be watching.
> 
> Get rid of Diana!






Diabolical.  Please don't let her or Eggham win.

That only leaves erm, Alexandra and who else is left?


----------



## Looby (Dec 6, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Diabolical.  Please don't let her or Eggham win.
> 
> That only leaves erm, Alexandra and who else is left?



JML.


----------



## Fictionist (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh! That backing track behind Alexandra was so misplaced - it sounded like a Paul Oakenfold production. This might be enough to have her kicked out....


----------



## Fictionist (Dec 6, 2008)

JLS?!

WTF?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 6, 2008)

Christ I enarly missed this again!

They've improved


----------



## moomoo (Dec 6, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> JML.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 6, 2008)

Liked it <foldsarms>


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 6, 2008)

I missed Alexandra.. I liked JMS or JLS or whatever they're called - especially the back flip...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 6, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> JML.



heh


----------



## Fictionist (Dec 6, 2008)

JLS and Louie.

When he watches them sing I always think that he is imagining himself reaching the heights of sexual excitement with each of the boys.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 6, 2008)

Shit choice of songs for Diana and Alexandra. It realy annoys me


----------



## Geri (Dec 6, 2008)

I thought Alexandra did well - she is miles better than any of the others.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 6, 2008)

:yak: @Eoghan

Oh excuse me


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 6, 2008)

WTF is Eggham wearing..  even gaijinboy who feigns disinterest in either clothing or the X-Factor has just gone on a rant!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 6, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> WTF is Eggham wearing..  even gaijinboy who feigns disinterest in either clothing or the X-Factor has just gone on a rant!



I love that 

Menz reading the paper going tut tut how do you watch that rubbish WHY HAVE THEY GIVEN HIM THAT SONG HE'S BETTER AT BALLADS!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 6, 2008)

Dido! UGH!

Am I the only one posting?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 6, 2008)

glue that girl's hands to her hips please!


----------



## honto (Dec 6, 2008)

I am 10 mins behind watching it on replay, so the horror of Eoghans outfit has only just appeared on my screen. And seriously, I love Abba, but isn't it a well known fact all songs the blokes sing are at best average and sometimes downright creepy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 6, 2008)

Alex was OK but didn't reslly have the balls for that song imo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 6, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww Cheryl. Bless it


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 6, 2008)

she's clearly miles better than the others to be fair...


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 6, 2008)

Right bored with JLS now.

Is that it then?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 6, 2008)

i really liked alexandra but for fucks sake can they not try to hols themselves together?  all this wailing gets on my nerves
i am tempted to vote for alex. have i been swept away 

that gormless smile that boy does seriously pisses me off


----------



## harpo (Dec 6, 2008)

Some really weak stuff.  On the strength of tonight Alex has to win.


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> that gormless smile that boy does seriously pisses me off



harry hill sends it up well.


----------



## Geri (Dec 6, 2008)

My boys are on any minute!


----------



## Random One (Dec 6, 2008)

Vickers better go!!! why does she never have shoes on?


----------



## honto (Dec 6, 2008)

Il Divo? But why?


----------



## moomoo (Dec 6, 2008)

honto said:


> Il Divo? But why?



They are managed by Simon iirc.....


----------



## Jorum (Dec 6, 2008)

Random One said:


> Vickers better go!!! why does she never have shoes on?


Because she's "quirky" and "different". Or she's chanelling Sandy Shaw.


----------



## Random One (Dec 6, 2008)

honto said:


> Il Divo? But why?




to make you want to vote for JLS init


----------



## bellator (Dec 6, 2008)

Diana to go!!!!


----------



## harpo (Dec 6, 2008)

Shameless self promtion for the christmas market 

Diana definitely to go.


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2008)

eogaghan to go.  little shit.


----------



## honto (Dec 6, 2008)

That would explain it - Simon manages pretty much bloody everyone. 

It has not made me vote for JLS though. Or any of them. I will just moan later when the GBP doesn't do what I'd like them do.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 6, 2008)

tommers said:


> harry hill sends it up well.



haha yes i just caught that on my fancy playback thing 
its been annoying me for weeks.
why do i watch this? it just really annoys me


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 6, 2008)

Rrrrrrrresult!

Byebye with your hiccups, wavy hands and bare feet.

oh dear... Eggham's lost it...   poor little mite...


----------



## moomoo (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes!!!!!!

Diana is out!


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2008)

diana's met "little oegoghanaoan".


----------



## honto (Dec 6, 2008)

You'd think she'd been sentenced to death from Eggboys reaction.


----------



## honto (Dec 6, 2008)

Dermot 'I'd rather not speak to Eoghgngnn' hahahahaha


----------



## bellator (Dec 6, 2008)

God egghead is a bit OTT aint he?


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2008)

that was brilliant.  look at his scrunched up little face!


----------



## Geri (Dec 6, 2008)

honto said:


> You'd think she'd been sentenced to death from Eggboys reaction.



They're only friends....not


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 6, 2008)

oh my!
what was that about? talk about dramatic.
think the right person went i just hope the eoghans sobbing doesnt win him more votes in the final


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Rrrrrrrresult!
> 
> Byebye with your hiccups, wavy hands and bare feet.
> 
> oh dear... Eggham's lost it...   poor little mite...





I missed it, except when she sang after she got the boot.  I don't think she touched her face or hair once


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 6, 2008)

Alexandra has to win this, she was amazing tonight, miles better than anyone else.

as for Eggham, please fuck off


----------



## N_igma (Dec 6, 2008)

A lot of people forget Eoghan is only 16 and Diana is only 17. Slag their voices sure but not the things they do, as if you were all mature and sensible people with their hormones in control at that age.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 6, 2008)

Oooooooh my god. That was...

I'm lost for words.

Caught between feeling touched by all the emotion and wanting to laugh my face off, at the same time. 

Eggnog definitely has it bad for Diana. 

Now his choice of Abba? True motive that its his fav or is he just tapping into the Mamma Mia phenomenon?


----------



## Rollem (Dec 6, 2008)

Marius said:


> Oooooooh Caught between feeling touched by all the emotion and wanting to laugh my face off, at the same time.


it was so sweet when big head boy ran on 

but fucking hilarious when he was still sobbing half an hour later


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2008)

Marius said:


> Oooooooh my god. That was...
> 
> I'm lost for words.
> 
> ...



it's only fun if you're evil.  if you take it seriously then it's a mind numbing succession of depressing and tedious low rent ballads and sob stories.

it's funny that they all take it so seriously.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2008)

N_igma said:


> A lot of people forget Eoghan is only 16 and Diana is only 17. Slag their voices sure but not the things they do, as if you were all mature and sensible people with their hormones in control at that age.




Young singers shouldn't get famous so fast

Michael Jackson
Jimmy Osmond
Lena Zavaroni


Imagine how Eggham or Diana might turn out


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2008)

Rollem said:


> it was so sweet when big head boy ran on
> 
> but fucking hilarious when he was still sobbing half an hour later



put on the "xtra factor" thing.  his little eyes are still really puffy. 

and that guy from the darkness is on, completely off his head.


----------



## catrina (Dec 6, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> i really liked alexandra but for fucks sake can they not try to hols themselves together?  all this wailing gets on my nerves
> i am tempted to vote for alex. have i been swept away



I mentioned it a few pages earlier, but her mother is in desperate need of a double kidney and pancreas transplant. She never mentions this, but I'm sure it's why she's always crying. 

She so deserves to win.

I really don't get JLS. They are fine if you put the telly on mute, but really, they can't sing. I know they can fix that in the studio, but what is the point of having this competition if the real talent doesn't win?

We've already suffered enough with Leon.


----------



## Looby (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm fucking appalled that JML are in the final over Diana-they're fucking dreary shite.  

OMG, I can't believe how long Eggham has sobbed for. 

Sorry, I've just watched this btw, I've not been stewing over it all night.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 7, 2008)

Hooray. That annoying affected shitfuck's out - there is justice in the world.


----------



## Geri (Dec 7, 2008)

I've noticed that Diana's fanbase seems to have almost completely disappeared in the last couple of weeks - hardly anyone is defending her anymore. I think she did show promise at the early stages, but she got progressively worse instead of better.

Eoghan and JLS are average, at best - Alexandra is the only one with any star quality, a bit like Rhydian last year in that respect.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 7, 2008)

Geri said:


> I've noticed that Diana's fanbase seems to have almost completely disappeared in the last couple of weeks - hardly anyone is defending her anymore. I think she did show promise at the early stages, but she got progressively worse instead of better.
> 
> Eoghan and JLS are average, at best - Alexandra is the only one with any star quality, a bit like Rhydian last year in that respect.



Her fanbase hasn't fallen away, its just that me and Ed are fed up with trying to educate those on this thread who can't see that she was the most original, talented person in the competition. When we realised we couldnt educate pork we retreated to concentrate on more productive things!


----------



## tarannau (Dec 7, 2008)

More like you were just behind the times in seeing through her kooky schtick. You've caught up with Joe Public now.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 7, 2008)

tarannau said:


> More like you were just behind the times in seeing through her kooky schtick. You've caught up with Joe Public now.



Errr, no.

I havent slagged her off have I?


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 7, 2008)

N_igma said:


> A lot of people forget Eoghan is only 16 and Diana is only 17. Slag their voices sure but not the things they do, as if you were all mature and sensible people with their hormones in control at that age.



yeah fair enough, but I don't want another pop twat on the tv every 5 minutes singing shit songs, i'd rather have a decent mature voice where I may actually buy a pop song i.e. Alexandra


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 7, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I'm fucking appalled that JML are in the final over Diana-they're fucking dreary shite.
> 
> OMG, I can't believe how long Eggham has sobbed for.
> 
> Sorry, I've just watched this btw, I've not been stewing over it all night.



on last nights performance I don't agree with the JML bit, I thought there second song was second to Alexandra's overall performance.  Diana was toss, the second song, ok she was making the song her own, but she sang it like she was half pissed.

Buy her records ?  I don't think so, enjoy the taxi ride home love.

Edit: Actually get a bus, with your young persons bus card you can get one, it will be cheaper


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2008)

After initially liking her, I had begun to find Diana annoying.  I think, to be fair, she just hadn't had songs that suited her shtick for a long time.  I don't think Cheryl really understood what was best for Diana.  But it was absolutely right that she went out.

On the other hand, Devil Child has never, ever been good.  He is just cringingly, embarrassingly horrible.  Lena Zavaroni reincarnated as a Leprechaun.  How he got through to the final, I have no idea.  There are obviously a load of people who just want to inflict evil on the world.  Why would so many people think having a Daniel-O'Donnell-as-a-precocious-child on the telly every week a good thing?  I'd rather have seen the old lady who sang "having a gang bang" make it through.  

And J20 are just insipidly average.  Unremarkable in every way.  We're told all the time that they're the best band that's ever been on the X-Factor.  God, there must have been some pretty dire bands, then.  Or maybe the judges just think if you're going to tell a lie, make it a whopper.  

So the only decent thing would be for Alexandra to win.  She has a fine, mature voice.  She'll have a career where she's given guff and pap to sing, but as has already been said, I'd rather hear someone with talent and maturity singing guff and pap than some pop lightweight.


----------



## Geri (Dec 7, 2008)

G4 were on X Factor and they had three platinum albums - can't see JLS being that successful, although "best" is very subjective of course.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 7, 2008)

1927 said:


> Her fanbase hasn't fallen away, its just that me and Ed are fed up with trying to educate those on this thread who can't see that she was the most original, talented person in the competition. When we realised we couldnt educate pork we retreated to concentrate on more productive things!



I think she will go on to be a good artist but she wasn't an x-factor winner.

This sort of competition demands a level of versatility so she was never going to win. In the real world you don't need it. Look at how many artists' songs all sound exactly the same.

With the aid of a very good team around her she has the potential to be a star but she wasn't it yet.

I was glad she was knocked out but that doesn't mean that i hope she doesn't succeed with a successful singing career.


----------



## madamv (Dec 7, 2008)

yeah, she was getting a little too exaggerated of her own self iyswim....

Although I didnt see last nights, I do hope Alex is the winner...  Her voice really is the best of the bunch.


----------



## Augie March (Dec 7, 2008)

Diana is out?


----------



## Looby (Dec 7, 2008)

Alexandra is not going to win-she should but I don't think she will. Foetus face or JML. Bland bland, bland.


----------



## Scarlette (Dec 7, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Alexandra is not going to win-she should but I don't think she will. Foetus face or JML. Bland bland, bland.



Ugh, he looks more grim than ever when he cries. I am sad Diana is out. I find all the others dull.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 7, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> After initially liking her, I had begun to find Diana annoying.  I think, to be fair, she just hadn't had songs that suited her shtick for a long time.  I don't think Cheryl really understood what was best for Diana.  But it was absolutely right that she went out.
> 
> On the other hand, Devil Child has never, ever been good.  He is just cringingly, embarrassingly horrible.  Lena Zavaroni reincarnated as a Leprechaun.  How he got through to the final, I have no idea.  There are obviously a load of people who just want to inflict evil on the world.  Why would so many people think having a Daniel-O'Donnell-as-a-precocious-child on the telly every week a good thing?  I'd rather have seen the old lady who sang "having a gang bang" make it through.
> 
> ...



Mostly agree but Alexandra is dull.  Good but dull and will continue to be so, most likely, considering what you say.  Diana has the most interesting voice.  That said I'd rather she was the front singer of a band than win this and turn out the sort of pap they will give the winner.


----------



## Scarlette (Dec 7, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Mostly agree but Alexandra is dull.  Good but dull and will continue to be so, most likely, considering what you say.  Diana has the most interesting voice.  That said I'd rather she was the front singer of a band than win this and turn out the sort of pap they will give the winner.



Oh, I quite agree with all you said. By the way, you weren't in Somerfield earlier were you? There was a girl I thought I recognised but in the second of eye contact couldn't place her and then realised she looked like you. If it was, sorry if I blanked you. If not, then I am clearly a loon.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 7, 2008)

Nope.  Don't even know where my nearest Somerfield is.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 7, 2008)

1927 said:


> Her fanbase hasn't fallen away, its just that me and Ed are fed up with trying to educate those on this thread who can't see that she was the most original, talented person in the competition.



In what alternate universe is doing a crap impersonation of Dolores Cranberry considered original?


----------



## 1927 (Dec 7, 2008)

andy2002 said:


> In what alternate universe is doing a crap impersonation of Dolores Cranberry considered original?



By that reckoning nobody should win because they are all impersonating someone.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 7, 2008)

1927 said:


> By that reckoning nobody should win because they are all impersonating someone.



Not to anything like the same extent though.


----------



## Looby (Dec 7, 2008)

andy2002 said:


> Not to anything like the same extent though.



Bollocks. Unbreak my heart last night wasn't Alex's interpretation of it, it was a Toni Braxton cover. Eggham is gutted he can't be in Busted and JML are channelling Boyz 2 Men.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 7, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Bollocks. Unbreak my heart last night wasn't Alex's interpretation of it, it was a Toni Braxton cover. Eggham is gutted he can't be in Busted and JML are channelling Boyz 2 Men.



I agree the others wear their influences on their sleeve a bit but Diana's is virtually a Stars In Their Eyes impersonation. IMHO the others aren't nearly as bad as that.


----------



## liberty (Dec 7, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Hooray. That annoying affected shitfuck's out - there is justice in the world.



I could not agree more


----------



## Geri (Dec 7, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Mostly agree but Alexandra is dull.  Good but dull and will continue to be so.



I don't find her dull at all - I suppose it depends what kind of music you are into.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm with the Diana-was-good-but-got-a-bit-annoying camp.

I think she'll have a great career once she gets a good team behind her.  And I think her songs will be good, and likeable and without so much of that inflection (right word?) she has, which can grate.

Gotta be Alexandra for the win now!


----------



## baldrick (Dec 7, 2008)

alexandra is a bit dull.  it's like leona #2, same style of pop songs and singing.

i wasn't a massive fan of diana, but at least she tried something different.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 7, 2008)

Alex winning would be a nice story. She really wants it and she had that knock back three years ago etc.

J2O winning it wouldn't upset me either. I think they'd have a longish career. Groups seem to have more longevity in the industry.

Eggnog winning it would piss me right off.


----------



## Geri (Dec 7, 2008)

baldrick said:


> alexandra is a bit dull.  it's like leona #2, same style of pop songs and singing.



I really can't understand why people compare them. I don't think they are alike at all - Leona has a higher range, Alex's voice is deeper and more soulful (IMO).


----------



## baldrick (Dec 7, 2008)

you're probably right tbh geri, but i'm not overly keen on that kind of pop music.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 7, 2008)

Geri said:


> I really can't understand why people compare them. I don't think they are alike at all - Leona has a higher range, Alex's voice is deeper and more soulful (IMO).



Alex is far more believable right now than leona was at the same point- alex sounds like herself, whereas i thought Leona sounded like a mutant clone of mariah/christina/whitney!!

diana will do well, but i bored of her very quickly....


----------



## Geri (Dec 8, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Alex is far more believable right now than leona was at the same point- alex sounds like herself, whereas i thought Leona sounded like a mutant clone of mariah/christina/whitney!!



I agree. I like Alex much more than I liked Leona at the time - my favourites in her year were Dion and Robert. I like her now though, her album is great (although not normally the type of music I would listen to).


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 8, 2008)

maybe as someone else has said on here, Alex won't win and it will be JML ?  Maybe that is a good thing for Alex though, if she has proper talent that might work out better for her ?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm sure that they often intend on signing both the top two acts.
Also that they engineer the vote as much as possible to give the title to the act that needs the title most to pump sales.

So if Alex can sell well without being the 'x-factor winner' then its more profitable for Cowell and co to make JML the winners. Or vice versa.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 8, 2008)

Marius said:


> I'm sure that they often intend on signing both the top two acts.
> Also that they engineer the vote as much as possible to give the title to the act that needs the title most to pump sales.
> 
> So if Alex can sell well without being the 'x-factor winner' then its more profitable for Cowell and co to make JML the winners. Or vice versa.



good point


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 8, 2008)

Marius said:


> I'm sure that they often intend on signing both the top two acts.
> Also that they engineer the vote as much as possible to give the title to the act that needs the title most to pump sales.
> 
> So if Alex can sell well without being the 'x-factor winner' then its more profitable for Cowell and co to make JML the winners. Or vice versa.



Its a triple win with this years finalists as they all have very different markets they appeal to..


----------



## zenie (Dec 8, 2008)

The only reason JLS can be bland is because of their metor. I don't think the guys want to be another Louis Walsh boyband tbh, I see them more as a vocal harmony group, and I hope that's what they do, with their influences being Boys II Men or Blackstreet, rather than Westlife! 

Glad Diana got kicked out, about bloody time!


----------



## tarannau (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, apparently JLS can't be that unpopular with Joe Public. A couple of teens have just been reported injured in a crush of 2000+ people trying to see JLS in glamorous Croydon.

I suspect Diana would have been met with steely indifference. And some bottles from me probably. Did I mention how glad that I am that she's out at any time.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 9, 2008)

Just caught up with the x factor last night and feel i was watching a completely different show to the judges (as usual). 

I thought pretty much everyone was rubbish. 
Didn't even think Alexandra was that good. She didn't seem to put much effort into it and it all seemed a bit lame. 
Eggham - bloody hell, i don't think i've ever actually heard him sing so bad. It was like embarrasing kareoke. Honestly don't understand how the judges can possibly say he gave a great performance 

None of them deserve to win


----------



## PacificOcean (Dec 9, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Just caught up with the x factor last night and feel i was watching a completely different show to the judges (as usual).
> 
> I thought pretty much everyone was rubbish.
> Didn't even think Alexandra was that good. She didn't seem to put much effort into it and it all seemed a bit lame.
> ...



By this point they have to hype everyone up to make it seem like it's wide open.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 9, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Well, apparently JLS can't be that unpopular with Joe Public. A couple of teens have just been reported injured in a crush of 2000+ people trying to see JLS in glamorous Croydon.
> 
> I suspect Diana would have been met with steely indifference. And some bottles from me probably. Did I mention how glad that I am that she's out at any time.



There was a crowd of 6000+ turned out to see 'Quiggy' in Derry. My dad says he has never seen anything like it since he saw the Beatles in the 60s.  Apparantly all the local male yoot have got Quiggy haircuts, and the crowd was told that he had won six of the phone votes. He's related to half of Northern Ireland, including, apparantly, Daniel O'Donell. I think the little bastard might win it.


----------



## Geri (Dec 9, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> the crowd was told that he had won six of the phone votes.



I reckon it's wide open - the week before last, Alex got more votes than him for the first time.

I might have to vote twice on Saturday!


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 9, 2008)

from what has been going on in Croydon it looks like JML might sneak it.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 12, 2008)

Just been reading about the x factor final tomorow. 
Apparently, the contestants are doing duets.....

JLS & Rhianna
Alexandra & Westlife
Eggman & Boyzone

Westlife & Boyzone   Great 

Don't Ronan Keating & Louis Walsh hate each other


----------



## zenie (Dec 12, 2008)

I thought Beyonce was singing with Alex? 

Least JLS get Rhianna, it's gonna be mega


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 12, 2008)

well thats Alexandra fucked then, JML will win for sure, bollocks


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 12, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> well thats Alexandra fucked then, JML will win for sure, bollocks



How come? Westlife may be turgid shite but they're hugely popular.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 12, 2008)

What happened to Beyonce? Poor old Alex.


----------



## lemontop (Dec 12, 2008)

Louis Walsh was on the radio this morning & he said the duets were

Alex & Beyonce
JML & Westlife (god knows how that'd work)
Eggman & Boyzone

No mention of Rhianna


----------



## PacificOcean (Dec 12, 2008)

Rhianna has pulled out at the last minute.

Westlife & Boyzone?  Blimey, talk about interchangeable.

Buy one get one free week with boybands?


----------



## lemontop (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm just wondering how the JML / Westlife combo is going to work. There's going to be loads of them. It'll be like a choir.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 12, 2008)

so hold on a sec, is Alex with Beyonce or not, or is she still with Umbrella ella ella eh ?


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 12, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> There was a crowd of 6000+ turned out to see 'Quiggy' in Derry. My dad says he has never seen anything like it since he saw the Beatles in the 60s.  Apparantly all the local male yoot have got Quiggy haircuts, and the crowd was told that he had won six of the phone votes. He's related to half of Northern Ireland, including, apparantly, Daniel O'Donell. I think the little bastard might win it.



I hate that little shit.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 12, 2008)

Having judged my students' reactions I think JLS could well win.  They were in Croydon earlier this week and pretty much my entire school went straight there after school to see them.  (apparently it all got a bit nasty too).

ETA - oops just noticed someone else already posted about this.


----------



## Geri (Dec 12, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Having judged my students' reactions I think JLS could well win.  They were in Croydon earlier this week and pretty much my entire school went straight there after school to see them.



But 6,000 also turned out to see Eoghan, so who knows?


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 12, 2008)

Egg face has a whole country behind him, it wasn't going to be hard.

Ahh I see umbrella draws has pulled out, cool.  Alex is on for winning again, get him


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 12, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> What happened to Beyonce? Poor old Alex.



She signed with strictly and snubbed x factor so  i read a few months ago???


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.beyonce-source.com/2008/11/10/beyonce-on-strictly-come-dancing/

she already been on!!!


----------



## zenie (Dec 13, 2008)

What time's it on?


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

7.10pm


----------



## zenie (Dec 13, 2008)

Right...2 and a half hours to do some cleaning then.


----------



## marshall (Dec 13, 2008)

JLS to win! 

alex being long-standing bestie to joss stone hasn't gone down well with my girls...and egg's a joke after last week, time for a spliff in the shed.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

marshall said:


> JLS to win!
> 
> alex being long-standing bestie to joss stone hasn't gone down well with my girls...and egg's a joke after last week, time for a spliff in the shed.



you are joking about JLS yeah ?


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm very excited.  

<does starjump>


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

yeah me too, sadly lol


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I'm very excited.
> 
> <does starjump>




*Slaps sparklefish*


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2008)

*attempts cartwheel*





*pulls muscle and accidentally lands on cat*


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Egg face - There were girls crying while I was singing.

Oh god, they were crying cos you were shit, piss off


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 13, 2008)

Christ, Egghead is really really shit isn't he?


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

yes


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

nice sled


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2008)

WTF... absolute hysteria in N.I... that was actually quite funny......


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2008)

Eggham was so flat but I knew those stupid fucking judges would love it. 

Are they going to mention the fans that ended up in hospital at the JML thing?


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

What the fuck was that "Merry Christmas" about from one of the JML dudes, jesus.

Not bad though I have to say, Alex is gonna have to pull it out the bag.

Eggham has Ireland

JML have Croydon


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

I liked the key change in the song by JLS. I was not expecting that at all. 

I was just sat here, thinking, this song is going to be in the same key all the way to the end, and then, there it was. A key change.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Bloody hell

Louis - gagagagagaga JMLgagagaga boy band gagagagagag

oh crikey


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

Also, I am still laughing at whoever it was who referred to JLS as JML.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah Jeff Brazier ere from Croydon yeah, sister hannah what you gotta say

JLS WE LOVE YOU

Thats me Jeff Brazier from Croydon come at ya bo

This program is fucking hillarious


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

Are all those hysterical people on drugs?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2008)

Nun alert!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

go alex!!! 

oooh I'm all goosepimply


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm so glad you said that - I just had a little shiver...


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

That is a truly amazing performance, Alex has to win, she is miles better than any of the other competitors.  By a country mile.


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

I love her


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

As I have said in this thread before though, will it be better for JML to win and then Alex to do well on her own merit outside of X Factor ?

Hmmmm


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 13, 2008)

She really has to win.


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2008)

That was brilliant.  I shed a little tear but I am tired and emotional today.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> She really has to win.



Hell yes!!!

i hope she blows beyonce off the stage!!!!


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm about 20 mins behind......


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

Why do i get slightly turned on when cheryl cole cries?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Why do i get slightly turned on when cheryl cole cries?





Your not the only one.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Kim Marsh too, crikey being spoiled today lol


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

bloody hell eggham isn't wearing a waistcoat


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

what was Cowell doing to his nose ?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

Kim Marsh comes from a street about 10 minutes away from where I am now.


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

ooh, that was a bit out of tune!


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

fuck eggface was alright on this one

shit


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow. Boyzone did a key change. Who was expecting that? Not me.


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh Lord Boyzone turn up and junior's sense of rhythm goes out the window


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> :



Well id expect a bloke to- but a woman? and im not even bi sexual, although i have participated in the odd session of rug munching in the past

i think i want to marry her

cMON EVERYBODY FINISH SINGING- so the girls aloud party can begin!!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

JLS definitely wont do a key change in the final part of their song. Definitely.


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

no way will they do that.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Well id expect a bloke to- but a woman? and im not even bi sexual, although i have participated in the odd session of rug munching in the past
> 
> i think i want to marry her
> 
> cMON EVERYBODY FINISH SINGING- so the girls aloud party can begin!!!!



I like her because I know she could batter me.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> no way will they do that.



Now that westlife have joined them, it is completely out of the question.


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

MAKE IT STOP.

please.


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

Westlife vs JLS...............FIGHT, FIGHT!


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2008)

Has Louis fallen out with Boyzone or did I imagine that?


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

If Alex does a quick song with Beyonce then she might have a problem, all her great performances have been ballads


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

louis falls out with everyone, so I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

Hold onto your hats here comes Alex and beyonce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ive got a FEELING it will be the performance of the century if beyonce doesnt try and out do her!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

here we go!!


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

Ballad, Phew


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

yes yes yes


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2008)

OMG...


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

oh no, she's crying!

I nearly am too


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

is that a two tier cat litter tray round Beyonce's neck ?

e2a two not three


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

this is LOL.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

thats giving me goosebumps

winner

she has to win


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

FANTASTIC!!!!!

sasha fierce and alex


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

simon's hugging cheryl


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2008)

OMG Beyonce! Brilliant.  I really really really really want her to win.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2008)

Bloody hell.... she's really struggling not to lose it.... I'm not surprised...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

OMG that was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

*calls early taxi for junior and JLS*


----------



## Liveist (Dec 13, 2008)

If Alexandra doesn't win now then I really will lose faith in this country


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

can someone vote for alex for me please, i dont have a house phone lol


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

I've voted a few times, you can have one of them


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm suffering Boyzone atm....


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

wicked, its the shit ones, quality


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

Cheers tanky, I will claim one of those.


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2008)

Ooh Beyonce in UK from May and said a while ago she wants to play Glastonbury.


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

that will be erased from your memory once you get to alex and beyonce


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I've voted a few times, you can have one of them



shot bru lol


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

ha, they've just shown my favourite crap one 

oh and now it's those funny boys


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

fab! she's on the show now 

NO WAY!!!


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

And now Westlife.....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

WTF is this? hahahaha


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

this is brilliant


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

LMFAO!!!  ha ha!


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

Is it sill ok to laugh when there are clear mental health issues present?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

It hurts after such sublime talent!!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

erm... 

yes, it's x factor


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

all the glass just broke in my house at the same time


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> all the glass just broke in my house at the same time



Ive switched over twice cringing like a mofo


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

How the fuck did the producers get them to do this?  "yeh, we're gonna have a take the piss segment and really want you be be a part of it"


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

I hope one day Simon gets ink in his mouth from chewing all those pens.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

that dude who worked in the chicken factory is definitely the worst xfactor audition i have ever seen

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=rm9jBH7ufRU


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

snackhead said:


> How the fuck did the producers get them to do this?  "yeh, we're gonna have a take the piss segment and really want you be be a part of it"



I wouldnt go- but then its 24 hrs of being a star i guess you cant knock a freebie in the credit crunch.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

snackhead said:


> How the fuck did the producers get them to do this?  "yeh, we're gonna have a take the piss segment and really want you be be a part of it"



££££££££££££££££££££££££


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I hope one day Simon gets ink in his mouth from chewing all those pens.



lolz


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

Blimey!  See what you mean about Beyonce and Alex!


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Ahh Eggface back with High school musical shit.


e2a he did alright with that boyzone song


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Blimey!  See what you mean about Beyonce and Alex!



i still got goosebumps thinking about it

the gimp is singing shit as we speak


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

Eughon is so fucking annoying. The little fucking shitehawk prick. If I saw him on the street I would run him over. Even if I was walking.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

High School Musical is appealing because the people singing are beautiful.


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2008)

He looks so fucking gormless all the time, like he's permanently confused.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Eughon is so fucking annoying. The little fucking shitehawk prick. If I saw him on the street I would run him over. Even if I was walking.





I'm now suffering the auditionees.....

The X factor isn't half as much fun when you're sober.


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> Ahh Eggface back with High school musical shit.
> 
> 
> e2a he did alright with that boyzone song



He's cutting his losses, finally realised his future lies in musicals. The non West End ones.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2008)

Did Simon just tell Eggham "I think you'll make the finals"....


----------



## Popsicle (Dec 13, 2008)

He knows his fanbase if he's singing HSM.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Did Simon just tell Eggham "I think you'll make the finals"....



yes we thought that here too, nice one Simon you divvy


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

God, I would so be shouting "FUCKING HELL" so much if I was in one of those hysterical crowds.


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Did Simon just tell Eggham "I think you'll make the finals"....



Yep, he's cruel like that.


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Did Simon just tell Eggham "I think you'll make the finals"....


yep, what a wally


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

sorry but please fuck up JML, please


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

dillinger4 said:


> god, i would so be shouting "fucking hell" so much if i was in one of those hysterical crowds.



hahahahaha


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

I dont think so they sound very tight!!!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 13, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> He looks so fucking gormless all the time, like he's permanently confused.



He's from Dungiven, they're all a bit like that there.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 13, 2008)

comparing eggnog with The Divas That Are Superstars Beyonce and Alexandra is like comparing a budgie to two golden eagles.


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

key change


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

Right I'm off to check the Brixton crime thread. Back in 3ish.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm catching up thanks to the fast forward button. 

Now I'm on thingy doing HSM.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I dont think so they sound very tight!!!



i know, *gulp

COME ON ALEX

kill it


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

Simon didnt stand up!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> key change



What a surprise.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

It shows off your vocal range. 

You totally moved from one key to another key.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

God cheryl looks lush- i soooo fancy her!!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> God cheryl looks lush- i soooo fancy her!!!!



She is mine, bitch.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> God cheryl looks lush- i soooo fancy her!!!!



defintely prefer Danni though


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> defintely prefer Danni though



She looks like a drag queen next to cheryl


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

here we go....


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 13, 2008)

Cheryl cries perfect sparkly diamond tears, that glitter prettily on her long silky eyelashes. They probably taste of sugar, not salt. 


I love her.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> She is mine, bitch.



FARK OFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

ahh she is singing to Cheryl


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a crush on cheryl, she's just so lovely


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

what a time to need another beer


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> Cheryl cries perfect sparkly diamond tears, that glitter prettily on her long silky eyelashes. They probably taste of sugar, not salt.
> 
> 
> I love her.



_And_ she could kick your head in. The perfect woman? I think so.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

OH helll heres she goes again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

you can get i "heart" cheryl t-shirts on dot p's website. well you could until they sold out. EVERYONE LOVES CHERYL


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I have a crush on cheryl, she's just so lovely



I DEFINATLY DO AS WELL!!!!


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

wear that !


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I DEFINATLY DO AS WELL!!!!



Me too....


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2008)

I really _don't_ like Cheryl at all..  

am I out of the club now?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

Alex must win


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> I really _don't_ like Cheryl at all..
> 
> am I out of the club now?



Shows gaigingirl the fucking door>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> I really _don't_ like Cheryl at all..
> 
> am I out of the club now?



yes


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

I for one, am outraged. 

there must be something wrong with gaijingirl.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Alex must win



for sure


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't much like the others either if that helps?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

RIGHT BRING ON GA PArTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whoop whoop


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

anyone need to use one of my votes?


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

If Alex doesn't win, it's gonna kick off big time in North London tonight.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> I don't much like the others either if that helps?



No, it doesn't.


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> Cheryl cries perfect sparkly diamond tears, that glitter prettily on her long silky eyelashes. They probably taste of sugar, not salt.
> 
> 
> I love her.



Lol. She's just lovely. 



Tank Girl said:


> you can get i "heart" cheryl t-shirts on dot p's website. well you could until they sold out. EVERYONE LOVES CHERYL




Brilliant.


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> RIGHT BRING ON GA PArTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whoop whoop



I'm gonna dance round the bedroom in my pj's while that's on


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> anyone need to use one of my votes?



Im up to ten already--have entered obsessed and sad zone yet?


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2008)

Why is she wearing a dress cinched in with a piece of elastic? 


She is sooooooooooooooo going to win


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

snackhead said:


> If Alex doesn't win, it's gonna kick off big time in North London tonight.



ditto, South London is gonna get it


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

I liked Cheryl the other week when she had the headband thingy on.


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> I really _don't_ like Cheryl at all..
> 
> am I out of the club now?




Not if you get help.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2008)

Did anyone else notice that Cheryl and Danni are both wearing very similar dresses - both have the same cut out detail (with Cheryl's being more cut out).. its a bit X-like.  I wonder if that's why - or, as I prefer to think - they had a big bitch fight back stage and both refused to change into something different.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I'm gonna dance round the bedroom in my pj's while that's on



Yes-- ive told my BF that iam for one night only a member of Girls aloud!!

he is busy trying to put together a falt pack ikea speacial so i dont think he will notice me in my hotpants!!!


----------



## mitochondria (Dec 13, 2008)

how could anyone not like Cheryl?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 13, 2008)

Can someone vote for Alex for me please? We can't vote from Ireland.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Can someone vote for Alex for me please? We can't vote from Ireland.



Done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 13, 2008)

mitochondria said:


> how could anyone not like Cheryl?



http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/3207822.stm


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

gingerman said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/3207822.stm



never mind:d


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 13, 2008)

Voted Alex again, North London and Beyonce WILL NOT BE DENIED.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah... I have to admit - the toilet attendant thing has kind of stuck with me.


----------



## Flashman (Dec 13, 2008)

That was sooooo 2003.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 13, 2008)

Flashman said:


> That was sooooo 2003.


----------



## Flashman (Dec 13, 2008)

Gingerman said:


>



She dun her time guv.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Yes-- ive told my BF that iam for one night only a member of Girls aloud!!
> 
> he is busy trying to put together a falt pack ikea speacial so i dont think he will notice me in my hotpants!!!



lucky bloody BF, which one are you pretending to be ?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

yay CMON tANKY I KNOW YPOU ARE DANCING RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

this si gonan turn into a girls aloud thread, well until 9.45 innit


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 13, 2008)

Girls Aloud thread over here


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

ok come on then, who is your favourite (read: most attractive GA member ?)

It's gotta be the irish one for me, she is ridiculous


----------



## dodgepot (Dec 13, 2008)

Flashman said:


> She dun her time guv.



yeah. she learnt the error of her ways. we should all move on.


----------



## dodgepot (Dec 13, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> ok come on then, who is your favourite (read: most attractive GA member ?)



a toss up (hur hur) between kimba and nicola


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice looking lady and all that but Ive never warmed to her because of the assualt I imagine being a toilet attendant is'nt the greatest job in the world the last thing ya need are drunken arseholes behaving like complete cunts,all this peoples princess stuff is a load o bollox


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 13, 2008)

pssst


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> lucky bloody BF, which one are you pretending to be ?



Im the extra one that no one knows about- i got black curly hair  and im called betty!!


----------



## D'wards (Dec 13, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> Nice looking lady and all that but Ive never warmed to her because of the assualt I imagine being a toilet attendant is'nt the greatest job in the world the last thing ya need are drunken arseholes behaving like complete cunts,all this peoples princess stuff is a load o bollox



Nah - i hate them fucking toilet attendants - good on Cheryl for duffing one up.

Make me feel guilty for washing my hands after a piss - fuck em.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Im the extra one that no one knows about- i got black curly hair  and im called betty!!



Hello Betty !


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 13, 2008)

D'wards said:


> Nah - i hate them fucking toilet attendants - good on Cheryl for duffing one up.
> 
> Make me feel guilty for washing my hands after a piss - fuck em.


Fun-ey


----------



## Flashman (Dec 13, 2008)

They are annoying but I draw the line at GBH.

"No ta mate" usually suffices.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 13, 2008)

Of course i'm not saying you really should beat them up - but that one cheryl blapsed up grabbed her roughly for helping herself to a lollypop shouting at her - can see how she lashed out


----------



## Geri (Dec 13, 2008)

D'wards said:


> Of course i'm not saying you really should beat them up - but that one cheryl blapsed up grabbed her roughly for helping herself to a lollypop shouting at her - can see how she lashed out



Where you there?


----------



## D'wards (Dec 13, 2008)

Geri said:


> Where you there?



Of course i was, what a silly question, can only assume its rhetorical


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 13, 2008)

D'wards said:


> Of course i'm not saying you really should beat them up - but that one cheryl blapsed up grabbed her roughly for helping herself to a lollypop shouting at her - can see how she lashed out


On the one hand your not condoning it yet on the other hand you are,


----------



## D'wards (Dec 13, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> On the one hand your not condoning it yet on the other hand you are,



I am not condoing violence - pacifist me, but think you cannot just think she went in and duffed up the toilet attendant without provocation. She was out of order to punch her, but someone roughly grabbing your arm and shouting at you is bound to make your blood boil.

I would not have punched, but can see how people would in that situation. Plus, as i said before, i hate them toilet attendants, really aggravate me.


----------



## rollinder (Dec 13, 2008)

has somebody won it yet?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2008)

Simon couldn't have dropped more hints he wants us to vote for Alexandra. he's so feckin obvious.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 13, 2008)

I think it really does not matter to Cow who wins - he signed up the last 3 acts last year anyway.

What matters to him in that millions of people vote, thus getting all that revenue from the premium phone lines and publicity is generated for all of them


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

ok, we're nearly there!!!!


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

*gets excited*


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

right, Alex to win


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

yes, alex to win!!!

I'm going to end up blubbing again before long aren't I?!


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> right, Alex to win



Yep.


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2008)

I've voted 10 times. 

((((phone bill)))))


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 13, 2008)

*grabs wine*

*grabs tortilla chips and dip*

*snuggles down with blanket*


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

evryone voting for Alex, yeah ?  cheers


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 13, 2008)

*snuggles into duvet sniffling n passes Tanky a box of tissues*


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

i've got a couple in for you monkeyman


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

how do they get the audience to be so quiet when that prick is speaking, amazing


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

thank you strumps!

x x x x


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> i've got a couple in for you monkeyman



legend, i owe you 75p plus 14p BT charges


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

think of it as an early christmas present


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

grrrrrrrrrrr egg


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 13, 2008)

Is the little boy wearing a wig?


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> grrrrrrrrrrr egg



Innit. Even his dancers look like they can't stand him.


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

I think it's a hedgehog.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Innit. Even his dancers look like they can't stand him.



thing is he has a country behind him please don't let that div win, please

e2a i hate to say it but I think JML may win, unless Jeff Brazier lets off a hot one in Croydon


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 13, 2008)

Hedgehog


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm such a knob. I've voted on the mobile instead of the landline.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I'm such a knob. I've voted on the mobile instead of the landline.



you can vote on mobile ????


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeh Bey


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> you can vote on mobile ????



Yep. It's mega expensive though. 

  @ me.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Yeh Bey



She's so beautiful!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2008)

oh bollocks. ... I wanted her to do that "single ladies" song - that's fun.  This is boring.


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

I've been voting on my mobile too, don't worry


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

yeah, I was hoping for single ladies too.  but this is better than I thought it would be


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

Love Dermot's dig at Britney ".. and she's singing live"


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

wow!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> yeah, I was hoping for single ladies too.  but this is better than I thought it would be



Yeah.. she's rocked it up a bit - t'was alright.

I was hoping for the full leotard and full on dancing...


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

hurry up and finish adverts!!!


----------



## Popsicle (Dec 13, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> legend, i owe you 75p plus 14p BT charges



hehe are you keeping a record of everyone?


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

i didnt like that song at all by Beyonce


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Popsicle said:


> hehe are you keeping a record of everyone?



lol, erm, no lol


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

over 5 million votes!


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

in total, not just me and sparkle


----------



## D'wards (Dec 13, 2008)

Bloody hell - 5m votes!

That must be an extra million quid at least for cow just there


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

Poor Danni's been left sat there


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> over 5 million votes!


But it's a tie, and they all have exactly the same number of votes.  So they're carrying it over to another final next week.


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> in total, not just me and sparkle





Here we go....


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> But it's a tie, and they all have exactly the same number of votes.  So they're carrying it over to another final next week.



its not strictly lol


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

no. way.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2008)

Eggham must be out.. surely!


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Egg has to go !


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeh Junior's been grounded


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

yes!!!!


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2008)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, I had a horrible feeling then. Phew.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

now what, rollover ?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2008)

phew...


but I can't help feeling sorry for him...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 13, 2008)

Yessssss!!!!


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

Hurrah!


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

Did he just tell Cheryl and Alex he loved them too?


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, I had a horrible feeling then. Phew.



me too! I felt a bit sick.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

thign is you listen to Eggface doing proper songs, he is actually quite good.

High School Musical was the wrong route


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 13, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> thign is you listen to Eggface doing proper songs, he is actually quite good.
> 
> High School Musical was the wrong route



What is wrong with your ears? They are all wrong.


----------



## Popsicle (Dec 13, 2008)

This is one of my most favourite songs. They'd better not murder it.


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

I hope el jefe doesn't ever get to see this


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I hope el jefe doesn't ever get to see this



Oh, I really hope he does!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 13, 2008)

jls superb


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

oh dovy


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

Dovydaitis said:


> jls superb



You're kidding right?


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Popsicle said:


> This is one of my most favourite songs. They'd better not murder it.



agree to disagree


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 13, 2008)

i think its a good attempt


eta: hes just ruined it with those warbles


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Dovydaitis said:


> jls superb



Dovy, seriously, no way


----------



## D'wards (Dec 13, 2008)

This has become a standard all over the world for x-factor contestants.

Who would have thought old Leonard was be such a hit on X-factor?


----------



## Popsicle (Dec 13, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> agree to disagree



They didn't do it justice. It's a beautiful song.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh God, that was horrible. Worse than my worst imaginings.  This could be the worst day of my life.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 13, 2008)

alex, aint doing it justice either. im surprised


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

I'd buy this version


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

yes alex, go for it!!!


----------



## Popsicle (Dec 13, 2008)

See this is what it's supposed to sound like.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

No doubt that Alex is going to win.  She's amazing.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I'd buy this version



I'd buy that too


----------



## Popsicle (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, kind of.


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

I'd buy it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2008)

ooh more goosebumps..


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

where's the tissues?


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Louis staying seated, tosser


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 13, 2008)

louis is a wanker!!!!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2008)

I cried. She wins. She's brilliant


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2008)

Hers was better. But it ain't Jeff Buckley.

Her song with Beyonce was awwwwwwesome!


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> ooh more goosebumps..



Me too.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 13, 2008)

im not gay or anything but yeah like... wow


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

Im in bloody love with alex now as well as beyonce and cheryl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 13, 2008)

a star is born

a star has already been born, tonight she was crowned


----------



## mitochondria (Dec 13, 2008)

very, very good from alex

she must win


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

oh yes


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

Can you imagine what she will be like in a few years from now?????????????????????????????/


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

Off to grab a mince pie, back in two


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

could you get one for me as well please snacky?


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

I'll have a cup of tea please.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2008)

lemsip please..


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

not too much longer to go moomoo


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2008)

zoooo said:


> But it ain't Jeff Buckley.


Good.  He ruined it.

Alex was better than Buckley and miles better than J20, but it was still over-wrought showboating, which is totally wrong for the song.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 13, 2008)

zoooo said:


> But it ain't Jeff Buckley.


Nope it def. ain't but Alex's version was good. Amazing voice.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 13, 2008)

Alex has just got better and better and the last two weeks have been awesome. Now eggboy is out Cowell can really say it as it is, and he knows that she is the only winner.

It will be a travesty if she loses now, and a perfect example of why the British public shouldnt be trusted to vote on any important issue!!


----------



## Rollem (Dec 13, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> a star is born
> 
> a star has already been born, tonight she was crowned



<pukes>


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

*returns with drinks and pies* 

There you go


----------



## bellator (Dec 13, 2008)

Bloody hell Alex was amazzzzing!!!!!
That final song was goosebump galore....


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

cheers snacky


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2008)

I actually like Rufus Wainwright's version better than Jeff's.

I can't think of any other decent ones. What is KD Lang's like?


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 13, 2008)

I like Rufus Wainwright's too.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

christ is everyone ripping this song off or what ?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

JLS phone line engaged

alex not engaged


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

engaged for me.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 13, 2008)

Girls Aloud vs. One True Voice
Liberty X vs. Hearsay


Normally the best come second

But Alex is the best and should win.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> engaged for me.



oh cool


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

cheryl's saying thank you to us


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 13, 2008)

I adore Cheryl


----------



## 1927 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> JLS phone line engaged
> 
> alex not engaged



What ya wanna bet the headlines in Mondays papers are about rigged voting, and a cock up at the call centre!


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

lol


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I actually like Rufus Wainwright's version better than Jeff's.
> 
> I can't think of any other decent ones. What is KD Lang's like?


John Cale's is the best version.  And it's his version that everyone copies.

He trimmed the verses down, and everyone sings the verses he selected.  And the arrangements of all the covers are covers of his arrangement rather than Len's very 80s affair.


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

lines are now closed.

phew!


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2008)

I've got a bad feeling.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

*Holds breath*


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

lines ar e now closed

you are right to whooo

Dermot is a proper wanker


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

I can't take much more of this.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 13, 2008)

Judging by those scenes from their fans bases, Alex has a broader support.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I can't take much more of this.



i know hectic isnt it, even the mayor was going nuts


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Can't cope, I'm too weak.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

Cmon cheryl


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2008)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkk


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

*Still holding breath*


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 13, 2008)

oooooohhhh


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Alex, yes !


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank fuck for that !


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

yes!!!!   

*punches the air!*


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2008)

YAY!


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2008)

Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


I'm so happy!!!!!!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2008)

Yay!

It would be so funny if she threw up.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 13, 2008)

8 million votes.... thats like £1972917129 or there abouts


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

Was that JLS bloke trying to strangle her just then?


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

ok you can stop crying now


----------



## 1927 (Dec 13, 2008)

JLS totally ungracious in defeat. All "Us Us Us", not one word of congratulation for Alex.

Fuck you, i'm so pleased you lost!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2008)

jesus - imagine having to sing now!!


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2008)

Bless!!!!!!!


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 13, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Yay!
> 
> It would be so funny if she threw up.




Now.  Right now.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 13, 2008)

i would be like, fuck off i just won, im not signing again, give me the million quid.


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## 1927 (Dec 13, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> i would be like, fuck off i just won, im not signing again, give me the million quid.



Its only £140k


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh lordy her powers have gone, where's the cheerleader?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 13, 2008)

1927 said:


> Its only £140k



still wouldnt sing... would go for a burger and shit.


----------



## snackhead (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh god PLEEAASE don't let Diana anywhere near that microphone


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2008)

Right.. that's that then.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

itv 2 ?


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm so happy about this 

it's been fun sharing it with you lot too


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I'm so happy about this
> 
> it's been fun sharing it with you lot too



yeah and you, gush


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2008)

Same place, same time 2009?..


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I'm so happy about this
> 
> it's been fun sharing it with you lot too



Hell yeah---what a night of tV

suppose its match of the day now ive hogged TV enuff apparently


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

yep


----------



## Geri (Dec 13, 2008)

That was brilliant!


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> suppose its match of the day now ive hogged TV enuff apparently



oh no!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2008)

I can go to bed now


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

night


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

night


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> oh no!



Ive recorded GA party so ive shoved him off on a beer run- prolly get time for a bop to the Promise


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

well done


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Ive recorded GA party so ive shoved him off on a beer run- prolly get time for a bop to the Promise



yeah, call the shots

see what i did there !


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2008)

g'night 

*waves*


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 13, 2008)

Yayy that was great. The right result for once!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

i DONT WANT  tonight to END!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm going to watch a bit of the xtra factor then the strictly results.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> yeah, call the shots
> 
> see what i did there !


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

maybe I'll go to the front room and watch xtra factor.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I'm going to watch a bit of the xtra factor then the strictly results.



erm, strictly has already been done, they are all in next weeks final


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

cheers Betty, knew you would like that one


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2008)

...and still, quirky Diana has no shoes..

Anyone wanna chip in a quid so we can buy her some for her next date with oh egg ham?


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

nope


----------



## Geri (Dec 13, 2008)

Addy said:


> ...and still, quirky Diana has no shoes..
> 
> Anyone wanna chip in a quid so we can buy her some for her next date with oh egg ham?



Yet she teeters around on huge stilettoes when she is out on the town.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2008)

I had to play the John Cale version to my kids after that, to cleanse our palates.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

not being funny but how many covers have there been of this tune ?


----------



## blues (Dec 13, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Ooh Beyonce in UK from May and said a while ago she wants to play Glastonbury.



I'm so gutted. Great that Alexandra won, but the only date Beyonce is doing over here (ROI), I'm in Scotland


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> not being funny but how many covers have there been of this tune ?


One.


----------



## Geri (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone see the precentage of votes for the series?

Show 1 
Eoghan Quigg 21.19%
Scott Bruton 19.48%
Laura White 16.99%
Diana Vickers 7.35%
Daniel Evans 7.21%
Alexandra Burke 7.20%
JLS 5.03%
Rachel Hylton 4.77%
Austin Drage 3.63%
Ruth Lorenzo 3.47%
Girlband 2.17%
Bad Lashes 1.51% (Deadlock)

Show 2
Eoghan Quigg 26.77%
Diana Vickers 16.24%
JLS 9.21%
Laura White 8.99%
Austin Drage 8.98%
Daniel Evans 8.23%
Alexandra Burke 7.15%
Rachel Hylton 5.01%
Scott Bruton 4.17%
Ruth Lorenzo 2.95%
Girlband 2.30% (Deadlock)


Show 3
Eoghan Quigg 20.73%
Diana Vickers 15.13%
Rachel Hylton 12.21%
JLS 10.81%
Ruth Lorenzo 8.93%
Alexandra Burke 8.83%
Laura White 7.53%
Austin Drage 6.22%
Daniel Evans 5.94%
Scott Bruton 3.67% (Judges)

Show 4
Eoghan Quigg 19.81%
JLS 17.00%
Diana Vickers 15.24%
Daniel Evans 10.83%
Ruth Lorenzo 10.25%
Alexandra Burke 8.82%
Laura White 7.38%
Austin Drage 6.86% (Judges)
Rachel Hylton 3.81%

Show 5 
Eoghan Quigg 27.39%
Alexandra Burke 18.35%
Daniel Evans 13.77%
JLS 13.26%
Rachel Hylton 10.39%
Laura White 9.90% (Judges)
Ruth Lorenzo 6.94%


Show 6
Diana Vickers 31.30%
Eoghan Quigg 19.56%
Ruth Lorenzo 13.91%
Alexandra Burke 13.31%
JLS 9.91%
Daniel Evans 7.53% (Judges)
Rachel Hylton 4.48%

Show 7
Eoghan Quigg 31.79%
Diana Vickers 18.94%
Ruth Lorenzo 16.07%
Alexandra Burke 14.97%
JLS 11.75%
Rachel Hylton 6.48% (Judges)

Show 8
Alexandra Burke 24.53%
JLS 24.34%
Eoghan Quigg 19.58%
Diana Vickers 16.32%
Ruth Lorenzo 15.23% (Public)

Show 9
JLS 35.03%
Alexandra Burke 31.04%
Eoghan Quigg 21.14%
Diana Vickers 12.79% (Public)

Show 10 (Final) – At vote freeze
Alexandra Burke 44.02%
JLS 30.65%
Eoghan Quigg 25.33%

Show 10 (Final) – Final Result
Alexandra Burke 58.34%
JLS 41.66%


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 14, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> One.



ok, but I don't get why loads of people are talking about different versions, Jeff Buckley etc, or am I being stupid, and they are talking about different songs ?


----------



## 1927 (Dec 14, 2008)

I bet that the Daily Mail, which is always keen to portray this as an arnachist site, will report the fact that this unlawful bunch spent over 2200 post discussing X Factor!!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 14, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Yayy that was great. The right result for once!



My faith in the Great British Public has been restored!

Mind you, doesn't Simon Cowell have a problem marketing Alex AND Leona as they're essentially the same kind of act.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 14, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> ok, but I don't get why loads of people are talking about different versions, Jeff Buckley etc, or am I being stupid, and they are talking about different songs ?


Sorry, I was being argumentative:  Cohen wrote the song, Cale covered it on the 91 tribute album _I'm Your Fan_.  All other covers have harked back to the Cale cover rather than the Cohen original.

Other covers I'm aware of:

k.d. lang
Jeff Buckley
Rufus Wainwright
Bob Dylan 
Sheryl Crow
Kathryn Williams


----------



## Magic Sam (Dec 14, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Sorry, I was being argumentative:  Cohen wrote the song, Cale covered it on the 91 tribute album _I'm Your Fan_.  All other covers have harked back to the Cale cover rather than the Cohen original.
> 
> Other covers I'm aware of:
> 
> ...



Katherine Jenkins (that one is scary bad)  
Il Div 
Aled Jones


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 14, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Sorry, I was being argumentative:  Cohen wrote the song, Cale covered it on the 91 tribute album _I'm Your Fan_.  All other covers have harked back to the Cale cover rather than the Cohen original.
> 
> Other covers I'm aware of:
> 
> ...



lol, so "one" was wrong then, lol


----------



## zoooo (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow at vote percentages!!

Alex wasn't anywhere a few weeks back!


----------



## Felina (Dec 14, 2008)

When you think about it, Alexandra had the only scrap of sob story out of the final acts.  'Didn't get in three years ago (sob), worked so hard (sob), can touch my dream (sob)'.


----------



## twister (Dec 14, 2008)

Great show. loved it.



Ms T said:


> Mind you, doesn't Simon Cowell have a problem marketing Alex AND Leona as they're essentially the same kind of act.



I heard they have plans to make Alex have a bit more of a british edge to her solo career. I'm thinking maybe a bit more like Estelle.. but then there's one of them already who's actually doing ok here and the US.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 14, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> lol, so "one" was wrong then, lol


I only count Cale's.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 14, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Wow at vote percentages!!
> 
> Alex wasn't anywhere a few weeks back!



It seems people got bored with Eoghan and slowly but surely fell for Alexandra, who just seemed to get better and better as the competition went on. A great result after the absurd outcome last year.


----------



## Geri (Dec 14, 2008)

andy2002 said:


> A great result after the absurd outcome last year.



I couldn't agree more. My pessimistic predictions were wrong, and I am so glad! My faith is the British public is restored.


----------



## badlands (Dec 15, 2008)

Louis Walsh looks like a talking scrotum.


----------



## Miss Potter (Dec 15, 2008)

Magic Sam said:


> Katherine Jenkins (that one is scary bad)
> Il Div
> Aled Jones



Bon Jovi did it at Live Earth, and they've sung it at a few of their own lives shows.

Mind you the first time I actually heard it was in one of the Shrek movies...


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> Mind you the first time I actually heard it was in one of the Shrek movies...


That was the John Cale version, then.


----------



## PacificOcean (Dec 15, 2008)

Felina said:


> When you think about it, Alexandra had the only scrap of sob story out of the final acts.  'Didn't get in three years ago (sob), worked so hard (sob), can touch my dream (sob)'.



To be fair to Alex, her mother is very, very ill at the moment with kidney failure.  Alex didn't use that once through the whole thing.


----------



## zenie (Dec 15, 2008)

Yay what a great final show, the right act won I reckon 

I don't really see Simon having a problem, Leona's and Alex's voice are quite different really, Alex's better for a start and less squeaky  Miaow!!


----------



## Geri (Dec 15, 2008)

zenie said:


> I don't really see Simon having a problem, Leona's and Alex's voice are quite different really, Alex's better for a start and less squeaky  Miaow!!



I agree, and I like Leona. I think Alex would be quite suited to some gospel songs or house music type stuff.


----------



## rollinder (Dec 15, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> That was the John Cale version, then.


 
but Rufus on the cd because of copyright/licensing  (or just to confuse people)


----------



## zoooo (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, that was really annoying. I went to see the film expecting Rufus's voice and got boring old dude.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 15, 2008)

Geri said:


> I agree, and I like Leona. I think Alex would be quite suited to some gospel songs or house music type stuff.



nah, Alex is much better at Ballads, all her weaker weeks for me were when she was singing faster songs.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 15, 2008)

andy2002 said:


> It seems people got bored with Eoghan and slowly but surely fell for Alexandra, who just seemed to get better and better as the competition went on. A great result after the absurd outcome last year.



Nah I think the people who voted for Eogham still voted on final night.

However people like me who never voted until the final are the ones who swung the final decision... and obviously have more sense and better taste.


----------



## Weller (Dec 16, 2008)

Sad Kermits versions the best anyway , at least its more like the original and not just a vehicle for another carbon copy of what the Americans want a singer to sound like  ...


----------



## zoooo (Dec 16, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> nah, Alex is much better at Ballads, all her weaker weeks for me were when she was singing faster songs.



Her best song to me was that Beyonce one. Is that a ballad? It's like a ballad but with a big old emotional build-y up-y shouty bit.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2008)

Marius said:


> Nah I think the people who voted for Eogham still voted on final night.


And their numbers are all being traced to see if they match with details held by operation Ore...


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 16, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Her best song to me was that Beyonce one. Is that a ballad? It's like a ballad but with a big old emotional build-y up-y shouty bit.



yeah, so maybe a combination of both then maybe ?

But fast pop songs don't suit her at all.


----------



## electrogirl (Dec 16, 2008)

i liked the duet with beyonce when they both grabbed eachother and were really shouty looking at eachother.

i though alexandra nailed hallejulah.

the recorded version sounds fucking wank though, and in the video she's all smiley.

it was better when she was all serious and somber singing it.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 16, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> But fast pop songs don't suit her at all.



Yeah I agree. Althouuuugh, I kinda liked her Aguilera song. Possibly mainly cos she dressed up just like the video though. And it were all kitsch and that.




electrogirl said:


> i liked the duet with beyonce when they both grabbed eachother and were really shouty looking at eachother.



LOOOVED that bit.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 19, 2008)

I justy saw the final repeated. When she done the song at the end it was superb, I welled up, soft cunt


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 19, 2008)

Kanda said:


> I justy saw the final repeated. When she done the song at the end it was superb, I welled up, soft cunt



oh.... my... god.....  


HA!  

I'm laughing at you *snigger*


----------



## electrogirl (Dec 19, 2008)

Kanda said:


> I justy saw the final repeated. When she done the song at the end it was superb, I welled up, soft cunt



el jefe is so gonna dump you.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 19, 2008)

Well he was pissed off I didn't get to PROD till after the final last week


----------



## PacificOcean (Dec 20, 2008)

What am I supposed to do tonight now?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 20, 2008)

Strictly


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 20, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> What am I supposed to do tonight now?


I was thinking that too 

I'm not watching strictly, though I do quite like that holby city bloke.


----------

